# Madeleine McCann



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Do hope opening up the search/investigations, brings something positive to her family, i cant imagine where she is or what has happened to her after all this time, so sad. cant imagine what it must be like for a family of a missing child.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

So many un-answered questions.

How on earth a little mite can disappear off the face of the earth with no evidence at all?

Lots of if onlies I think.

Poor little mite


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh i know, i always think as parents how can you ever think, well thats it we have to stop looking i just cant ever imagine getting to that point but ime sure that time has to come at some point but i dont think i ever could.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

this whole story is so so sad 

wasn't there a sighting of her in Spain or something in a shop? months back


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think you could ever give up that little bit of hope.

Would it have been a different outcome if the police acted quicker and were more thorough?

Gosh we ask ourselves all the questions so you just cannot begin what goes through their thoughts


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

it makes my stomach turn just thinking about it  to some extent they must have to put it on the back burner if only for the sake of their twins.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

The whole scenario is unimaginable. My kids mean the world to me and I would die for them - I really would.

I just cannot imagine leaving them alone in a 'locked' house let alone a unlocked house....I could never forgive myself.

I can well imagine the McCanns are going through the same emotions and thinking 'what if?'.

Lets hope that Scotland Yard can use their knowledge and expertise into discovering the truth about this wee little girl, and hopefully be able to find closure for all concerned.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't the police deny Scotland yard to become involved at one point?

Also, were some forensic results lost or not allowed to be revealed?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> this whole story is so so sad
> 
> wasn't there a sighting of her in Spain or something in a shop? months back


there has been literally thousands of apparent sightings of her  IF she is alive it horrible to even say it but im thinking it would be "Joshef Fritzl" situation, i doubt who ever had her would be letting her be seen in public. I personally think she isnt alive, and if that is the case i hope her body is found so she can be laid to rest.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Somewhere at some time that child will have to attend a school were someone will pick up on her unusual eye, I don't think she is dead but the police out there didn't do a thorough investigation, I was reading alot of it on youtube and there are alot of unanswered questions. I hope one day she will be found, but I still feel so mad with the parents for going out for the night and leaving those three little one;s alone in their apartment, they may of been able to see the apartment from were they were drinking BUT still too far to be able to do something if they had see it happen. I would NEVER leave any of my kids alone in an apartment while I went out ...sod that for a lark. They said each one of there group went to look in on them every half hour, bloody hell half hour is not good, a child can get into problems within minutes of parents leaving. Stupid parents :nono:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What if indeed, they must feel are guilty as hell, leaving the children on their own that night.

I think she was taken to order, and will never be found.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

O yes Welshie, absolutly agree with the leaving of Madeleine and those tots. It was dispicable.

Just think that maybe more could have been done within the minutes of her found missing.

Her picture with her distinctive eye haunts me.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> O yes Welshie, absolutly agree with the leaving of Madeleine and those tots. It was dispicable.
> 
> Just think that maybe more could have been done within the minutes of her found missing.
> 
> Her picture with her distinctive eye haunts me.


They didn't do a search until much much later and even then there were places they didn't look and were supposed to of done it. No road block's and our police say that is the first thing they would of done. I reckon she was stolen to order. I could never understand why they took a 4 year old and NOT the twins which would of been alot easier for them, horrible thought there too mind you. The Portugese have taken all the poster down and wont talk about it anymore and don't want to have anything to do with any more investigating saying it would ruin their reputation for tourists.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Do hope opening up the search/investigations, brings something positive to her family, i cant imagine where she is or what has happened to her after all this time, so sad. cant imagine what it must be like for a family of a missing child.


No it i unimagiable what the family are going through! BUT there are thoughs of young girls go missing EVERY year - albeit no many as young as Madelaine!

That said - if does make you think, folk who are neither so persisant, nor educated as the McCann's would not have got as much publicity as they have!

AND! they did leave those chlldren alone that night! and NOTHING on earth will convince me that they had their eyes on the apartment all the time they were out! I can say this because I HAVE done it, albeit not in a foreign country!

We can only hope that Madelaine is safe and well


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Have they reopened the investigation then? I saw them talking about it yesterday and there were no searches/investigations going on at all hence their letter to Davey C?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

This is the second link I have been reading, it is awful. there are other links to this one.

YouTube - Madeleine McCann Haunting Evidence part 2/5


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> What if indeed, they must feel are guilty as hell, leaving the children on their own that night.
> 
> I think she was taken to order, and will never be found.


I agree with you re being taken to order but I do think she will be found. Just not alive


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

these are the other link I have been reading aswel

YouTube - The Mystery of Madeleine McCann: Sky News 24.12.07 Part 1


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

if the truth is ever uncovered i think theres going to be a nasty little twist in all this......just a gut feeling


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Somewhere at some time that child will have to attend a school were someone will pick up on her unusual eye, I don't think she is dead but the police out there didn't do a thorough investigation, I was reading alot of it on youtube and there are alot of unanswered questions. I hope one day she will be found, but I still feel so mad with the parents for going out for the night and leaving those three little one;s alone in their apartment, they may of been able to see the apartment from were they were drinking BUT still too far to be able to do something if they had see it happen. I would NEVER leave any of my kids alone in an apartment while I went out ...sod that for a lark. They said each one of there group went to look in on them every half hour, bloody hell half hour is not good, a child can get into problems within minutes of parents leaving. Stupid parents :nono:


I highly doubt who ever has her if she is alive, is going to care about educating her or sending her to school she would be 8 now. Its horrible but why are most childeren abducted? I aint even going to say it  If she were alive she wouldnt be able to go out in public, the whole world knows about her and it would be picked up on.  I cant remember a story where a child was abducted for this long and turned up alive and well. Im not ushally pessimistic but in this case i am


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

skyblue said:


> if the truth is ever uncovered i think theres going to be a nasty little twist in all this......just a gut feeling


Me too, wouldnt like to think what though


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I highly doubt who ever has her if she is alive, is going to care about educating her or sending her to school she would be 8 now. Its horrible but why are most childeren abducted? I aint even going to say it  If she were alive she wouldnt be able to go out in public, the whole world knows about her and it would be picked up on.  I cant remember a story where a child was abducted for this long and turned up alive and well. Im not ushally pessimistic but in this case i am


It have been known in a few cases that kids were found years and years later, but I wonder if her unusual eye will not be so prominent as she gets older ???? and wouldn't be so noticeable, surely one day she is going to need medical attention, so wonder if her dna if they have any would of been passed onto any hospital's or doctors around Portugal. If that would work ????


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

The way I look at it, if she was alive when she was first kidnapped, after ALL the media hype, do you really think the kidnapper would have risked keeping he poor girl alive?
If she IS alive, she's probably wishing she was dead by now, so to be honest I think life would be kinder to her to have passed on. I can't imagine many nice, caring people kidnap little girls.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> They didn't do a search until much much later and even then there were places they didn't look and were supposed to of done it. No road block's and our police say that is the first thing they would of done. I reckon she was stolen to order. I could never understand why they took a 4 year old and NOT the twins which would of been alot easier for them, horrible thought there too mind you. The Portugese have taken all the poster down and wont talk about it anymore and don't want to have anything to do with any more investigating saying it would ruin their reputation for tourists.


thats my thought aswell about the twins?? very very strange i dont like to think about it but maybe they wasnt quite old enough for what they was after.


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It have been known in a few cases that kids were found years and years later, but I wonder if her unusual eye will not be so prominent as she gets older ???? and wouldn't be so noticeable, surely one day she is going to need medical attention, so wonder if her dna if they have any would of been passed onto any hospital's or doctors around Portugal. If that would work ????


Like they would risk taking her to a hospital - they'd probably patch her up or let her die.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

We hadn't long bought our apartment on the Western Algarve when she was taken, OH was out there at the time, I've visited the little place where she went missing a good few times now, the problem is it's always full of toursits from all over the world, coming and going all the time, I still think it was an opportunist who took her and there r plenty of places to hide a body over there, they have 100's miles of parkland and scrubland as well as mountainous areas where u could dispose of a body, then she could have been driven over the Spansih border, we will never know!

One of the detectives on the case lives in my block and they have htier own theory of th edisappearance and some r sitll convinced the parents had sumat 2 do wiv it and that they over dosed her by accident so she would sleep and it went wrong, i've hear dhtis story elsewhere as well, can't say I believe it either way, theydo things differently out there, they don't report 2 the public what they r doing it is the way they do things, I remember the main police station in Portimao where my apartment is bieng full of journalists etc at the time, it wa sunreal 2 think it had happened, I 4 1 really hope they get answers, I can't imagine what it is like 2 wake up every morning knowing i'd caused this by leaivng them alone


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It have been known in a few cases that kids were found years and years later, but I wonder if her unusual eye will not be so prominent as she gets older ???? and wouldn't be so noticeable, surely one day she is going to need medical attention, so wonder if her dna if they have any would of been passed onto any hospital's or doctors around Portugal. If that would work ????


In theory that would have been a good idea if they have done it, but that would be to much like a good idea so it probably hasnt been done


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> They didn't do a search until much much later and even then there were places they didn't look and were supposed to of done it. No road block's and our police say that is the first thing they would of done. I reckon she was stolen to order. I could never understand why they took a 4 year old and NOT the twins which would of been alot easier for them, horrible thought there too mind you. The Portugese have taken all the poster down and wont talk about it anymore and don't want to have anything to do with any more investigating saying it would ruin their reputation for tourists.


Yes I have read about the silence out there now....or not long after rather.
I too sadly believe Madeleine was taken to order But it does make you wonder that if this was to happen say over here then maybe, there would be a slim chance of that She would be safely found. The whole country would have taken this kind of thing into there hearts and conjoined with the forces to find her. This did not happen out there
I think the catagory of negligence by the Portuguese police should be published.

BUT saying all that, this will not bring back that dear little innocent girl, whose family let her down.

If Madeleine was taken to order I just pray that She is with a family that maybe were so desperate for a child that this was organised and She is leading a happy life.
I cannot even begin to type regarding if Madeleine was taken by others

God...on my high horse now

Did anything come to light regarding the allegations that these precious babies were drugged at night so the parents could party and leave them?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

SuperSimoholic said:


> The way I look at it, if she was alive when she was first kidnapped, after ALL the media hype, do you really think the kidnapper would have risked keeping he poor girl alive?
> If she IS alive, she's probably wishing she was dead by now, so to be honest I think life would be kinder to her to have passed on. I can't imagine many nice, caring people kidnap little girls.


They didn't do any road blocks so that person prob drove straight out of there without being stopped. False passports prob done before hand? , child's hair dyed ?, child being given sleeping tablets so she is subdued as they traveled not causing public attention? Child kidnappers are very clever and have alot of contacts. so frightening just thinking about it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Yes I have read about the silence out there now....or not long after rather.
> I too sadly believe Madeleine was taken to order But it does make you wonder that if this was to happen say over here then maybe, there would be a slim chance of that She would be safely found. The whole country would have taken this kind of thing into there hearts and conjoined with the forces to find her. This did not happen out there
> I think the catagory of negligence by the Portuguese police should be published.
> 
> ...


there were alot of rumors about her being taken by child sex rings omg I shiver when I hear that. I never heard anything more about if they did drung the kids that night. If they did then that is prob why she didn't scream out like any 4 year old would of done ??????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

SuperSimoholic said:


> Like they would risk taking her to a hospital - they'd probably patch her up or let her die.


Yeah self medicate and treat her, prob got a boggy doctor anyway.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> there were alot of rumors about her being taken by child sex rings omg I shiver when I hear that. I never heard anything more about if they did drung the kids that night. If they did then that is prob why she didn't scream out like any 4 year old would of done ??????


There were so many things that just didnt add up (sorry Ditsy I didnt read your post re the drugging until after I posted).

Yes a little girl would have screamed, or the twins woken (and wasn't the other peoples children in there too???). Unless Madeleine was drugged by either her family or the kidnappers.

But why was no-one seen in a busy holiday area.

Why weren't road blocks set up

Why not any helicopters sent up

Why no dogs sent straight out for scent.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......

Regarding Madeleines eye. Is that not a permanent colouring. Or does it cause problems later?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> There were so many things that just didnt add up (sorry Ditsy I didnt read your post re the drugging until after I posted).
> 
> Yes a little girl would have screamed, or the twins woken (and wasn't the other peoples children in there too???). Unless Madeleine was drugged by either her family or the kidnappers.
> 
> ...


I thought sniffer dogs were sent out?

I also thought the twins and Mum ha hair samples taken for drug tests and they were all clear.

I read the wiipedia page about three days ago...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> There were so many things that just didnt add up (sorry Ditsy I didnt read your post re the drugging until after I posted).
> 
> Yes a little girl would have screamed, or the twins woken (and wasn't the other peoples children in there too???). Unless Madeleine was drugged by either her family or the kidnappers.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if that mark on her eye would change over the years and wont be so noticeable as her eye colour changes, (if it changes as she grows ???) 
there were alot of things that should of been done and would of been done had it been over here in Britain.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I thought sniffer dogs were sent out?
> 
> I also thought the twins and Mum ha hair samples taken for drug tests and they were all clear.
> 
> I read the wiipedia page about three days ago...


I stand corrected.

This is my point really. Nothing was ever clearly revealed. A lot of things were hearsay....hence me saying about the dogs and the drugs.

It is a known fact in the most serious of crimes that public knowledge and awareness helps cases like this, not everything kept hush hush.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> This is my point really. Nothing was ever clearly revealed. A lot of things were hearsay....hence me saying about the dogs and the drugs.
> 
> It is a known fact in the most serious of crimes that public knowledge and awareness helps cases like this, not everything kept hush hush.


No I know it was said some felt the dogs were called off too quick.

I don't feel I could say anything of the parents though, Richard and Judy on This Morning yesterday said they have been to the area where the apartment was and said it literally feels like you are sat in your garden having drinks sat at that restaurant etc


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> No I know it was said some felt the dogs were called off too quick.
> 
> I don't feel I could say anything of the parents though, Richard and Judy on This Morning yesterday said they have been to the area where the apartment was and said it literally feels like you are sat in your garden having drinks sat at that restaurant etc


Yes i saw that, i really wouldnt like to say how risky it was leaving them as i dont feel i could comment without been there and seeing the distance and view they had of the apartment.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes i saw that, i really wouldnt like to say how risky it was leaving them as i dont feel i could comment without been there and seeing the distance and view they had of the apartment.


Was it not shown when this happened? Think I can remember them showing a map of the apartment, the restaurant etc and it showed that they couldn't actually even see the apartment from where they were.

And its OK Dick and Judy saying its like sitting in your garden......errr not a place where holidaymakers, staff, strangers have acess and can wander into and kidnap your child.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Was it not shown when this happened? Think I can remember them showing a map of the apartment, the restaurant etc and it showed that they couldn't actually even see the apartment from where they were.
> 
> And its OK Dick and Judy saying its like sitting in your garden......errr not a place where holidaymakers, staff, strangers have acess and can wander into and kidnap your child.


I cant remember tbh i do remember seeing the apartment but cant remember seeing the distance. Oh ye i agree there isnt the same comings and goings in your own garden and around the house as there would have been there.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I just think saying stuff about the parents will do no good. Imagine if they are totally innocent and leaving the kids was an honest mistake (we all make really, really bad decisions sometimes), imagine how awful they must be feeling anyway. Then to feel like the whole world is against them. They are going to end their lives knowing they have failed their child whether she is found alive or not, is that not enough of a punishment?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I just think saying stuff about the parents will do no good. Imagine if they are totally innocent and leaving the kids was an honest mistake (we all make really, really bad decisions sometimes), imagine how awful they must be feeling anyway. Then to feel like the whole world is against them. They are going to end their lives knowing they have failed their child whether she is found alive or not, is that not enough of a punishment?


Thats why i feel so sorry for them as a parent myself i cant imagine how they must be feeling as we all do things and look back and think "what if".


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes we all make mistakes, but to leave those young babies for the sake of their own enjoyment is in my eyes unforgivable.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

it does make you wonder if she is still out here after all this time


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

It isn't a mistake to leave your very young children it's neglectful they were left more then once on their own that isn't a mistake at all! 

I have very little sympathy for them, thousands of children are reported missing from parents who children have been kidnapped by a parent, a parent who turned around for a second the list goes on...why are these children not given the same amount of public interest

Ben nedlam went missing in Spain 10yrs ago I think why wasn't his mum given the same treatment oh yes because she was on benefits, a single mum


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Yes we all make mistakes, but to leave those young babies for the sake of their own enjoyment is in my eyes unforgivable.


But who are we to even refuse forgiveness? Its the likes of Maddy who would be the person to decide whether she could forgive or not.

ETA: In regard to your post Daynna I admit the Maddy case is the first one I remember/have really heard much about probably due to my age I expect so can't compare with others not getting the same attention though I am sure it happens.

I don't have kids and doubt I ever will so perhaps I don't know what is wrong/a mistake but it must be subjective to some.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

this girl isn't dead

i'll tell you why,this was to well executed to be a random snatch then kill......those cases are often bungled jobs

in the mediterranian countries they're obsessed with blond haired children,some years ago my parents took my blond haired nephew to spain,the local woman couldn't stop touching his hair...chances are she could be being raised as spanish,portuguese or italian

in countries like saudi arabia the sheiks still keep harems,young women dont enter one of her own free will,she'll be put there at a very young age awaiting that day when shes about 12 or so that nature decides that shes a woman......taken to order

the british press highlighted so much that the portuguese police wouldn't act on......were they covering something up?

there are so many unanswered question


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Daynna said:


> It isn't a mistake to leave your very young children it's neglectful they were left more then once on their own that isn't a mistake at all!
> 
> I have very little sympathy for them, thousands of children are reported missing from parents who children have been kidnapped by a parent, a parent who turned around for a second the list goes on...why are these children not given the same amount of public interest
> 
> Ben nedlam went missing in Spain 10yrs ago I think why wasn't his mum given the same treatment oh yes because she was on benefits, a single mum


I feel so desprately sorry for them & can't imagine what they must still be going through. I find it almost heartless to say that you have little sympathy for them though despite what you feel they may have done 'wrong'

I agree that the media is very selective on the stories it chooses, there is definitely a preference - I think it's called 'missing white woman syndrome' where the victim is pretty, (usually blonde), middle class & young. However, i don't think this is the McCanns fault -surely a parent would do anything & everything to make sure everyone knew their missing child & to publicise their story.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

it is absolutely awful - a 4 year old girl has gone missing and no one knows where she is.

That little girl, would have been absolutely terrified. And god only knows what has or is still happening to her.

her siblings will grow up not knowing their older sister.

As parents, it is our responsibility to protect our children. And whilst I understand the McCanns are devastated - the fact remains that if they never left their children home alone then Madeleine would still be here now.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> But who are we to even refuse forgiveness? Its the likes of Maddy who would be the person to decide whether she could forgive or not.
> 
> ETA: In regard to your post Daynna I admit the Maddy case is the first one I remember/have really heard much about probably due to my age I expect so can't compare with others not getting the same attention though I am sure it happens.
> 
> I don't have kids and doubt I ever will so perhaps I don't know what is wrong/a mistake but it must be subjective to some.


I can honestly say that I just cannot forgive them for what they did.

My youngest Grandson is the age that Madeleine was when She was taken.

It makes me shudder to think what She must of been thinking, how scared She would have been, how She would be crying out for Mummy and Daddy and them not coming to help her. I think how my Grandson would be if he was put in this sickening position. I shudder thinking of it.

Mistakes happen throughout life but you never deliberatly put your children in danger and leaving these tots was exactly what they did.

And its not just Madeleines parents, its the so called 'friends' they were dining with who also left their children alone.

I cant even begin to imagine the torment Maddies parents are going through, they will never ever lead a 'normal' life again. And whilst I wish closure for them with knowing if Madeleine is alive or not, I do hope they have nightmares of what they did every single night of their life.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Over a number of yrs i had stayed in the village where she went missing, have taken my g/children there, in my opinion there was no need to leave the children alone, when i have the g/children there , they have a nap during the hot part of the day, and stay up later a night, as its their holiday aswell, we have made many friends with the local people there, and they all used to leave their doors open in the daytime, when we went oout to eat at night, if we had pushchairs then the resturants would move tables/chairs so we could all fit in,
I dont think Maddie will ever be found
I also feel sorry for the locals there , some have lost their businesses due to lack of visitors since this happened,


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

It would not of entered mine or hubbys head to of left ours alone when young.
Let alone in a strange country.

I really do want to see her found for them as they do seem a lovely caring family regardless of them leaving them and I like believe she is still alive somewhere out there.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

well i for one have never blamed the parents.....the time to do that is after the little girl is found


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I know it is hard enough for the parent to of lost the Maddie, but if they had done that over here in Britain the social would of hung drawn and quartered them big time. supposed they got off with that because their child was taken ?????


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I feel so sorry for that poor little girl, how scared must she have been to be ripped away from her family like that

What they were thinking to leave three children alone why they went for a meal supposed to be well educated people:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Heartless for not wanting to feel sorry for two neglectful adults? Ok a young mum in the news a few months back left her children a few times a month went to the local pub about 5 mins fro
Her house. Police were called what happened to her? She was done for neglect her children taken away from her, why is her case so different??

The only ones I have really sympathies for is maddie, and the twins. Maddie for whatever has happened to her I hope she was taken for an childless couple or something like that and the twins who will always live in her shadow.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

They will have their sentence for leaving their children for the rest of their lives if maddie's not found.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

its a horriable situation and to be honest a lot of it confuses the hell out of me. 

they sedated their children for a start............IF she was taken (im not accusing her parents of anything by the way) but just IF....whoever did it must have known they was in there and alone. 
part of me always wants to say the parents had something to do with it, i want to blame them, but theres no evidence to do this.

but on the other hand this whole case is annoying me a bit....theres thousands of missing children in the world but this is the only case thats been shown so much. What about the other children? do they not deserve the publicity in the hope to be found too?

this post most likely sounds like im been really horriable, but im not. im just rubbish with words.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> its a horriable situation and to be honest a lot of it confuses the hell out of me.
> 
> *they sedated their children for a start*............IF she was taken (im not accusing her parents of anything by the way) but just IF....whoever did it must have known they was in there and alone.
> part of me always wants to say the parents had something to do with it, i want to blame them, but theres no evidence to do this.
> ...


Tests have proved that they did not sedate any of their children


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Tests have proved that they did not sedate any of their children


But they left them alone! and no one will EVER convince me that they had their eyes on that apartment for the entire time those children were alone!

IF they had we would not be in the situation we are in now! AS they WOULD have seen what happened!


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Tests have proved that they did not sedate any of their children


But you can't say for sure if they did Madeline - the twins were too small to move about, but Madeline would have been big enough to wonder about, they they may have, you can't prove for disprove. And as or hair, you don't know if they found a hair from AFTER she was sedated.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Josef Fritzl locked his daughter away for 24 years in Austria...You never know one day Maddie might be found.Although my gut feeling is that she's buried somewhere.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Tests have proved that they did not sedate any of their children


But they cant find Maddie to do test's on her ?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Scotland Yard are good, bloody good. They will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Scotland Yard are good, bloody good. They will get to the bottom of it.


Let us hope that the portuguese have keep a tight ship! Then the truth will come out!

IS if not possible that Madelaine could simply have wander off, and met an unfortunate end!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But they left them alone! and no one will EVER convince me that they had their eyes on that apartment for the entire time those children were alone!
> 
> IF they had we would not be in the situation we are in now! AS they WOULD have seen what happened!


I agree that they were incredibly irresponsible to leave them alone but they are definitely paying the price for this & will do so every single day of their lives. I can't imagine how anyone can live like that but they have to for the sake of their other children.

People do act carelessly on holiday all the time - people take risks they would never do at home because they are relaxed, happy, etc. I'm not saying it's right but people do it.

Years ago when I was young (a long time ago ) my parents left my sister & I ina caravan while they went to the clubhouse (Butlins for us). They popped back every 20mins to check on us which my Mum deeply regrets now (despite nothing happening) but lots of parents were doing the same so she sort of felt that it must be ok.

I can't help but feel that many parents have done things that could be deemed 'neglectful' & not suffered simialr devastating consequences but the McCanns did & for that I do feel for them


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Scotland Yard are good, bloody good. They will get to the bottom of it.


 That is a very optimistic statement after the passage of time...trails go dead.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

poohdog said:


> That is a very optimistic statement after the passage of time...trails go dead.


Yep! the first 24 hours are vital!
But scotland yard will pick over and descrepancies!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Let us hope that the portuguese have keep a tight ship! Then the truth will come out!
> 
> IS if not possible that Madelaine could simply have wander off, and met an unfortunate end!


I actually think Scotland Yard already know stuff -they have just been given the green light to investigate further.

Very unlikely she would have just wandered off -too many searches to find her proven fruitless - even if she wandered into the sea and drowm=ned she would have been washed ashore by now.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I actually think Scotland Yard already know stuff -they have just been given the green light to investigate further.
> 
> Very unlikely she would have just wandered off -too many searches to find her proven fruitless - even if she wandered into the sea and drowm=ned she would have been washed ashore by now.


the yard do know something and cameron knows it


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

excuse my naivety, but may someone explain what 'taken to order' means


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> What if indeed, they must feel are guilty as hell, leaving the children on their own that night.
> 
> I think she was taken to order, and will never be found.


I Agree The Guilt will be with them forever.....Especially as Childminders were available but they chose not to hire one....Whenever I was Abroad my kids were with me ALWAYS.

My heart goe's out to Madeleine.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Colin Sutton is leading the enquiry then!

Can't put my finger on it! but there is something about Kate McCann that leaves me cold!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Tbh I don't have much hope, mainly because of the big media frenzy. If you had abducted her and you were into selling children, no one would buy her because everyone was looking for her. With her eye, colour contact lenses would sort that, and dye her hair to make her brown haired brown eyed. It might have made the abductor panic, and in the panic killed her.

It might be someone has abducted her because they can't have children of their own and has gone a bit loopy, and she is safe and sound. She might be found alive - like Natasha Kamputsch I think her name was. And that Fritz victim.

My best mates dad knows Maddys mum and dad, and when all this kicked off he was suspicious of the dad, saying that if anything was done to her by her parents it would have been him. I don't know the guy so cannot say. But what I do find strange is that they would leave their 3 kids alone while they went for a meal, they of all people should not have done that, and I would never dream of leaving kids alone at that age when I went out.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Colin Sutton is leading the enquiry then!
> 
> Can't put my finger on it! but there is something about Kate McCann that leaves me cold!


I just wonder if there is anythign related to the fact the book has just been released and now Scotland yard are involved?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Somewhere at some time that child will have to attend a school were someone will pick up on her unusual eye, I don't think she is dead but the police out there didn't do a thorough investigation, I was reading alot of it on youtube and there are alot of unanswered questions. I hope one day she will be found, but I still feel so mad with the parents for going out for the night and leaving those three little one;s alone in their apartment, they may of been able to see the apartment from were they were drinking BUT still too far to be able to do something if they had see it happen. I would NEVER leave any of my kids alone in an apartment while I went out ...sod that for a lark. They said each one of there group went to look in on them every half hour, bloody hell half hour is not good, a child can get into problems within minutes of parents leaving. Stupid parents :nono:


Whilst I wholeheartedly feel for this couple, and I truely hope that one day they get an answer that will give them closure one way or another. Welshie I'm with you, what on earth were they thinking, and the worst thing about this has been the two-facedness of the papers, due to the McCanns having "respectable" jobs they've had a hell of a lot more sympathetic reporting than someone from an oiky background would have got.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

bird said:


> , due to the McCanns having "respectable" jobs they've had a hell of a lot more sympathetic reporting than someone from an oiky background would have got.


and that is BANG out of order!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> excuse my naivety, but may someone explain what 'taken to order' means


it means basically, some paedophile has seen her, wanted her, and arrange for her to be taken and if so, we have no chance of finding her


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> it means basically, some paedophile has seen her, wanted her, and arrange for her to be taken and if so, we have no chance of finding her


not necessarily. if it is a paedophile and if so, Scotland yard are very good at unravelling paedophile rings.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I just wonder if there is anythign related to the fact the book has just been released and now Scotland yard are involved?


Dunno! spect it will take many many years to go through it all with a fine tooth comb! and don't think the portuguese have been that efficient with 'filing the evidence' - but seems the yard are getting a special grant - one does have to wonder why???


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> not necessarily. if it is a paedophile and if so, Scotland yard are very good at unravelling paedophile rings.


yeah but even so, if you haven't got her anymore how are they gonna know you took her if its a worldwide paedo ring?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> yeah but even so, if you haven't got her anymore how are they gonna know you took her if its a worldwide paedo ring?


because people talk? there are moles....there are infrasturctures and so on...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> and I would never dream of leaving kids alone at that age when I went out.


I know, I had trouble convincing hubs to let youngest have some time to herself in our apartment when she was 15  She wanted a crafty ***, I knew she smoked he did'nt, even if we'd left him enough clues to guess at bless him.  We told him in the end. 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Dunno! spect it will take many many years to go through it all with a fine tooth comb! and don't think the portuguese have been that efficient with 'filing the evidence' - but seems the yard are getting a special grant - one does have to wonder why???


My guess is that theres got to be something in the files that has been overlooked, the portuguese were'nt all that great, from what I've read. Although for what good it could do this far forward is anyones guess.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i never trusted the portuguese detective to be honest


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> it means basically, some paedophile has seen her, wanted her, and arrange for her to be taken and if so, we have no chance of finding her


oh ok. thats sick


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

The Police are very clever. The McCanns are very clever. I would imagine the Police will watch and read every tv appearance, read every article, book etc....

I think someone has tipped them off.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I feel sorry for her if she has ended up in bad hands but I can't have any sympathy for her parents. You do not leave such small children alone in a foreign country if they hadn't made such a fuss they would have ended up in trouble themselves. I don't think the little twins will forgive them they could have been taken as well.

Paedophile rings can be and are broken and the majority of the members are found and arrested. Hopefully someone will find her or even better she is in a good home.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

bird said:


> I know, I had trouble convincing hubs to let youngest have some time to herself in our apartment when she was 15  She wanted a crafty ***, I knew she smoked he did'nt, even if we'd left him enough clues to guess at bless him.  We told him in the end.
> 
> My guess is that theres got to be something in the files that has been overlooked, the portuguese were'nt all that great, from what I've read. Although for what good it could do this far forward is anyones guess.


I was about 14 before my parents left me in on my own, and I'd look after my 12 and 9 yo brothers at the time, but now I would not leave my kids in till they were at least about 15 and thats if i could trust them! I had house parties when my mum and dad went to Amsterdam, for some reason they went there every year.....

I didn't trust the Portuguese police and I think if Maddy had disappeared here it would have been handled better.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> The Police are very clever. The McCanns are very clever. I would imagine the Police will watch and read every tv appearance, read every article, book etc....
> 
> I think someone has tipped them off.


They will have been watching everything associated with the McCanns! they will also know if either have had any little infidalities they have had who they have snogged at the crimo parties, what colour knickers they wear and how many sheets of loo paper they use! they will have been analizing eye movement and facial expressions and will know more about the McCanns then they know themselves!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They will have been watching everything associated with the McCanns! they will also know if either have had any little infidalities they have had who they have snogged at the crimo parties, what colour knickers they wear and how many sheets of loo paper they use! they will have been analizing eye movement and facial expressions and will know more about the McCanns then they know themselves!!


Yes and maybe they will start to use their analytical skills to perhaps analyse the other people that were at dinner that evening with the McCanns?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Yes and maybe they will start to use their analytical skills to perhaps analyse the other people that were at dinner that evening with the McCanns?


And don't forget the waiters/waitresses that were serving them, other people in the restruant and from the complex that knew the McCanns had left their children home alone! The hotel staff that had seen then leave for the evening without the children! the list goes on!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And don't forget the waiters/waitresses that were serving them, other people in the restruant and from the complex that knew the McCanns had left their children home alone! The hotel staff that had seen then leave for the evening without the children! the list goes on!


It was definitely someone whom the children knew - hence the lack of noise, whoever took madeleine, madeleine knew them and went without any fuss.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They will have been watching everything associated with the McCanns! they will also know if either have had any little infidalities they have had who they have snogged at the crimo parties, what colour knickers they wear and how many sheets of loo paper they use! they will have been analizing eye movement and facial expressions and will know more about the McCanns then they know themselves!!


Yeah its something to do with microexpressions that you don't even know you which can indicate lying or truth telling etc


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> It was definitely someone whom the children knew - hence the lack of noise, whoever took madeleine, madeleine knew them and went without any fuss.


dunno! could not anyone have gone into the apartment and said 
Shhs come along sweetheart, quite now, Mummy wants me to take you to her or words to that effect!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> dunno! could not anyone have gone into the apartment and said
> Shhs come along sweetheart, quite now, Mummy wants me to take you to her or words to that effect!


mmm not so sure. A four year old would have stranger awareness. and would be quite frightened - imagine one of your grandchildren when they were four, being woken up in their home and being taken away?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Too many scenarios. She could have been so drugged up was unconscious anyway. Could have been muffled, etc,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Too many scenarios. She could have been so drugged up was unconscious anyway. Could have been muffled, etc,,,,,


well initially I thought the McCanns said they had give M something! but someone posted on the thread that the results were negative! BUT surely they would never have given the eighteens month olds anything anyway! BUT Madelaine - how can the authoriities be sure that she were given nothing?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> mmm not so sure. A four year old would have stranger awareness. and would be quite frightened - imagine one of your grandchildren when they were four, being woken up in their home and being taken away?


I'm not sure you know, because kids know from very young who their mum and dad are, and having a little brother of the same age as when Maddy went missing, I think he'd know not to talk to strangers.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> dunno! could not anyone have gone into the apartment and said
> Shhs come along sweetheart, quite now, Mummy wants me to take you to her or words to that effect!


Was She not taken out of a window? Remember seeing them doing fingerprints on a windowsill days after and police guarding it.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Too many scenarios. She could have been so drugged up was unconscious anyway. Could have been muffled, etc,,,,,


Well I have been able to move my grandkids from the sofa to the bed without even waking them! Guess it woud depend how deeply they were sleeping! when Maxwell were about four I could take him for a wee and he would not have even know he had been!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm not sure you know, because kids know from very young who their mum and dad are, and having a little brother of the same age as when Maddy went missing, I think he'd know not to talk to strangers.


Yes I agree and that is what I was trying to say. Four year olds do have stranger awareness and are not known for being quiet at the best of times.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Was She not taken out of a window? Remember seeing them doing fingerprints on a windowsill days after and police guarding it.


Thats the problem, they need to be done quite quickly because although this isn't the same thing, when my car got broken into, they were gonna test on the inside for fingerprints but arrived like 6 days later and said there would be no point as they would be gone - dunno whether that was them fobbing me off or what but maybe if they had been done sooner then Maddy might have been found. It just doesn't seem like a thorough investigation was done.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Thats the problem, they need to be done quite quickly because although this isn't the same thing, when my car got broken into, they were gonna test on the inside for fingerprints but arrived like 6 days later and said there would be no point as they would be gone - dunno whether that was them fobbing me off or what but maybe if they had been done sooner then Maddy might have been found. It just doesn't seem like a thorough investigation was done.


Exactly


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Thats the problem, they need to be done quite quickly because although this isn't the same thing, when my car got broken into, they were gonna test on the inside for fingerprints but arrived like 6 days later and said there would be no point as they would be gone - dunno whether that was them fobbing me off or what but maybe if they had been done sooner then Maddy might have been found. It just doesn't seem like a thorough investigation was done.


I think they were fobbing you off - finger prints don't degrade within 6 days. It is much longer than that, I think it's 150 days


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I think they were fobbing you off - finger prints don't degrade within 6 days. It is much longer than that, I think it's 150 days


That doen't surprise me since it took 4 days for the police to even come out!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Colin Sutton is leading the enquiry then!
> 
> Can't put my finger on it! but there is something about Kate McCann that leaves me cold!


EXACTLY the same thing was said about Lindy Chamberlain the mother of the baby snatched by a dingo at Ayers Rock in Australia.The women jurors didn't believe her evidence and she was found guilty of murder.Six years later the verdict was completely overturned.Her composure and coldness were not believed...but that's the way some people come across...We all react differently to loss and grief.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry but 4 years on they won't ever find what happened to her.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> excuse my naivety, but may someone explain what 'taken to order' means


some is wanting a certain looking little girl, hair colour, facial features, age etc, then someone goes out hunting for children of that description and takes her for these "other people", horrible thought, I just hope she is with a loveing family and being well cared for.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*This case has never sat easy with me,not sure what it is though.I could never understand why 2 so called respected people would leave 3 such young children on their own,especialy when,if my memory serves me right,there was a baby sitting service available.*


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Do hope opening up the search/investigations, brings something positive to her family, i cant imagine where she is or what has happened to her after all this time, so sad. cant imagine what it must be like for a family of a missing child.


Well imo Maybe Maddies parents should have answered questions from the start and thus aid the search. To this day they still have not answered questions asked


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *This case has never sat easy with me,not sure what it is though.I could never understand why 2 so called respected people would leave 3 such young children on their own,especialy when,if my memory serves me right,there was a baby sitting service available.*


If we did that here in Britain we would of been linched by the social services, weren't the social involved at one point, and why weren't they done for leaving their children in an apartment on their own, and if the other children from the other parties were there too, they why were they not done by social too. I would never leave my kids alone if I was on a Butlins camp  NEVER EVER. The other thing that have always bugged me was the fact that Kate McCan was never crying inconsolably when she was on camera or her husband for that matter, I would of had to of been sedated if it was my child that had been taken while on holiday.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *This case has never sat easy with me,not sure what it is though.I could never understand why 2 so called respected people would leave 3 such young children on their own,especialy when,if my memory serves me right,there was a baby sitting service available.*


Yes me too and the fact they had so much Government back up, the fact the Madeleine website was set up within a few days, including paypal feature, the fact they have never been prosecuted for leaving their kids under 3years of age unattended and the fact their statements and their friends never ever matched the specifics of that night poor Maddie !!dissapeared!!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> well initially I thought the McCanns said they had give M something! but someone posted on the thread that the results were negative! BUT surely they would never have given the eighteens month olds anything anyway! BUT Madelaine - how can the authoriities be sure that she were given nothing?


The twins had their hair tested BUT only weeks after the request was made and Gerry had their hair cut before tests


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

gladass said:


> The twins had their hair tested BUT only weeks after the request was made and Gerry had their hair cut before tests


Drug use only shows up at the root anyway it'd have to have been enough weeks to have hair grow out and lop loads off.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *This case has never sat easy with me,not sure what it is though.I could never understand why 2 so called respected people would leave 3 such young children on their own,especialy when,if my memory serves me right,there was a baby sitting service available.*


Exactly the same views here! And if this had happened to a different 'type of parent' a single mother for instance there would have been little public sympathy, no where near the media coverage and I very much doubt Scotland Yard would ever have looked at it let alone investigate it!

They can dress is up whichever way they like! but at the end of the day the people responsible for the loss of this poor little girl are the McCann's themselves!

And another thing! What is one of those youger babies has choked or something? It could have happened!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

deb53 said:


> Was She not taken out of a window? Remember seeing them doing fingerprints on a windowsill days after and police guarding it.


Kate stated that the window had been "jemmied! open but no proof was found and infact the wiondows could only be opened from inside. For an intruder to go out the window he/ she would have had to carry a ?sleeping Maddie across a room, over 2 beds that were occupied by each twin and then climb up before trying to sqeeze throughy small window!!
I have followed the Maddie Case from the first parent interview. If anyone is interested this is a great site for info that contradicts the parents and their lies. www.mccannfiles.com


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Drug use only shows up at the root anyway it'd have to have been enough weeks to have hair grow out and lop loads off.


6-8 I believe and Gerry commented on his blog when he had taken twins for haircut and it was around that time later. It was actually Gerrys sister who stated in an interview that Kate and Gerry gave Maddie Calpol regularly


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If we did that here in Britain we would of been linched by the social services, weren't the social involved at one point, and why weren't they done for leaving their children in an apartment on their own, and if the other children from the other parties were there too, they why were they not done by social too. I would never leave my kids alone if I was on a Butlins camp  NEVER EVER. The other thing that have always bugged me was the fact that Kate McCan was never crying inconsolably when she was on camera or her husband for that matter, I would of had to of been sedated if it was my child that had been taken while on holiday.


*I must admit for a long time i thought the parents had something to do with her going missing,but i'm not so sure now.As others have said we all deal with grief in different ways.Having said that,i do believe most parents would be beside theirselves with grief.The thought that would be going around in your head wondering what had happend would be enough to drive you made.
On the matter of leaving kids alone in this country,i've never understood why it hasn't been made eligal to do so.:nono:*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

gladass said:


> 6-8 I believe and Gerry commented on his blog when he had taken twins for haircut and it was around that time later. It was actually Gerrys sister who stated in an interview that Kate and Gerry gave Maddie Calpol regularly


I have to say I don't know. I don't remember huge details just the Wiki page but watching the most haunted things now. Are the videos scarey at all? I'm a bit of a wimp but would like to watch them


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I must admit for a long time i thought the parents had something to do with her going missing,but i'm not so sure now.As others have said we all deal with grief in different ways.Having said that,i do believe most parents would be beside theirselves with grief.The thought that would be going around in your head wondering what had happend would be enough to drive you made.
> On the matter of leaving kids alone in this country,i've never understood why it hasn't been made eligal to do so.:nono:*


It seemingly was illegal to do so and Social Services did indeed visit them back in the UK but their spokesperson Clarence had a lot to say along with a few Celebs that had been taken in by their lies

What I cannot ever forget is the fact that Kate on seemingly discovering Maddie missing---ran from the apartment down to the Tapas Bar, leaving the twins asleep in the apartment and shouted "They have taken Maddie" Mmm they have taken Maddie---How and Why did she say this My first thought may have been Oh No my girl has got up from bed and is in the apartment somewhere BUT Nope Kate never looked the apartment, she ran straight out shouting the above


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have to say I don't know. I don't remember huge details just the Wiki page but watching the most haunted things now. Are the videos scarey at all? I'm a bit of a wimp but would like to watch them


IMO The videos are interesting especially if you watch the parents body language etc.... Their statements and those of their friends (Tapas 7) are all on that site I posted and interesting reading indeed. Also a statement was made from 2 other doctors that were on holiday the year before Maddie dissapearance. In that statement the doctor gives a graphic account of as very disturbing incident that was witnessed between Gerry and David Payne and this statement was witheld from Portugese Police by Leceister Constabulary


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gladass said:


> It seemingly was illegal to do so and Social Services did indeed visit them back in the UK but their spokesperson Clarence had a lot to say along with a few Celebs that had been taken in by their lies
> 
> What I cannot ever forget is the fact that Kate on seemingly discovering Maddie missing---ran from the apartment down to the Tapas Bar, leaving the twins asleep in the apartment and shouted "They have taken Maddie" Mmm they have taken Maddie---How and Why did she say this My first thought may have been Oh No my girl has got up from bed and is in the apartment somewhere BUT Nope Kate never looked the apartment, she ran straight out shouting the above


*There is no law to say you can't leave children on their own in this country.BUT if someone reports you or something goes wrong then you can be done for neglect.Bloody stupid if you ask me.*


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *There is no law to say you can't leave children on their own in this country.BUT if someone reports you or something goes wrong then you can be done for neglect.Bloody stupid if you ask me.*


There is no minimal age but there is a lot to be taken into consideration and the Law would for exampla
. It is an offence under section 1 of the Children and Young Persons Act 1933 to neglect or abandon a child under the age of 16 for whom a parent or carer has responsibility, but the law gives no detail of what amounts to neglect or abandonment. Prosecution and/or conviction depend largely on the circumstances. The punishment can range from a fine to ten years' imprisonment.

The court is to likely to take into account the age and maturity of the child, for how long he or she was left alone and the arrangements to ensure his or her safety.

Now Kate has already admitted their kids had been left nearly every night of their holiday, they stated they had only been dining 50yards away ( so untrue) they also stated they did half hourly checks ( this was also proved wrong as there was a lot of discrepances from all the statements) They had left the patio doors umlocked. Also the fact the oldest child was 3 years of age and in a foreign country and strange apartment does not go down well in my books for safety


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

If your child was missing in a foreign country would any of you not answer these questions to help find her

NOTE KATE NEVER RESPONDED TO ANY
Statement taken from Kate Mc Cann---------
When asked, on the 3rd of May 2007, at around 10 p.m., when she entered the apartment, what she saw and what she did, where she searched, what she handled, she did not reply.

If she looked inside the couple's bedrooms wardrobe, she said she would not reply. When shown two photographs of her bedroom's wardrobe, and requested to describe its contents, she did not reply.

When asked for the reason why the curtain behind the sofa under the side window, whose photograph was shown to her, is ruffled, she did not reply. She did not reply to the question if someone passed behind that sofa.

When asked for how long she searched inside the apartment after detecting the disappearance of her daughter Madeleine, she did not reply.

When asked why she said right away that Madeleine was abducted, she did not reply.

Presuming that Madeleine had been abducted, why she left the twins alone at home to go to the Tapas to raise the alarm, even because the supposed abductor might still be inside the apartment, she did not reply. Why she did not ask the twins right away what had happened to their sister, or why she did not asked them later on, she did not reply.

When questioned about having raised the alarm at the Tapas, what exactly she said, which words she used, she did not reply.

When asked about what happened after she raised the alarm at the Tapas, she did not reply. When asked whether she had a mobile phone with her at that moment, she did not reply. When asked why she went to alert her friends instead of shouting from the balcony, she did not reply.

When asked who contacted the authorities, she did not reply. When asked who participated in the searches, she did not reply. When asked if anyone outside of the group learned bout Madeleines disappearance during the following moments, she did not reply.

When asked if any neighbour had offered to help after the alarm about the disappearance, she did not reply.

When asked what the expression we let her down means, she did not reply.

When asked if Jane mentioned to her that shed seen a man with a child, that night, she did not reply.

When asked how the authorities were contacted and which police force was alerted, she did not reply.

When asked, during the searches and already with the police present, in what locations Madeleine was searched for, how and in what manner, she did not reply. When asked why the twins did not wake up during that search, or when they were taken to the upper floor, she did not reply.

When asked whom she phoned after the facts, she did not reply. When asked if she phoned Sky News, she did not reply. When asked about the danger of phoning the media, alerting them about the abduction, which could have an effect on the abductor, she did not reply.

Questioned if they requested the presence of a priest, she did not reply.

When asked about the manner in which Madeleines face was divulged, if through photographs or other media, she did not reply.

When asked if it is true that during the search she remained sat on her bed inside her bedroom without moving, she did not reply.

When asked about her behaviour that night, she did not reply. And questioned about whether or not she was able to sleep, she did not reply.

When asked if before the trip to Portugal she made a comment about a bad presentiment or presages, she did not reply.

When asked about Madeleines behaviour, she did not reply. When asked if she suffered of any illness or took some medication, she did not reply. When asked about Madeleines relationship with her siblings, friends and school mates, she did not reply.

When asked about her professional life, and at how many and which hospitals she had worked, she did not reply. Being a doctor, and questioned about her speciality, she did not reply. When asked about whether she worked shifts, at the emergency room or in other services, she did not reply. If she worked every day, she did not reply. When asked if at a given moment she quit working and why, she did not reply.

When asked if it is true that her twin children have difficulty in falling asleep, that they are restless and that it upsets her, she did not reply.

When asked whether or not it is true that sometimes she felt desperate over her childrens behaviour and that it upset her very much, she did not reply.

When asked whether or not it is true that in England she considered the possibility of handing over Madeleines guardianship to a relative, she did not reply.

When asked if at home (in England) she gave her children medication and what kind of medication, she did not reply.

During this session, several dog inspection movies of forensic character were shown to her, where the dogs can be seen marking human cadaver odour and human blood traces, and only of human type, and the comments of the expert that headed the diligence can be heard.

After watching and after cadaver odour was signalled in her bedroom next to the wardrobe and behind the sofa that was pushed against the living room window, she said that she cannot explain more than what she has mentioned already.

Also marked, now by the human blood detection dog behind the aforementioned sofa, she said that she cannot explain more than what she has mentioned already.

With cadaver odour being signalled in the vehicle that they rented approximately one month after the disappearance, license plate 59-DA-27, she said that she cannot explain more than what she has mentioned already.

When confronted with the result of the collection of Madeleines DNA, whose analysis was carried out by a British lab, behind the sofa and in the vehicles boot, situations that were explained above, she said that she cannot explain any more that what she has mentioned already.

When asked if she had any responsibility or intervention in her daughter Madeleines disappearance, she did not reply.

When asked if she is aware of the fact that by not replying to the questions asked, she places the investigation, which seeks to find out what happened to her daughter, at risk, she replied yes, if that is what the investigation thinks.When questioned if she wants to add anything, she replied negatively.

The illustrious defence lawyer is offered the opportunity to comment, he says he has nothing to argue or to request.

At around 2.30 p.m., this questioning is finished.

She says nothing further. Reads, confirms, ratifies and signs, as do the defence lawyer and the interpreter.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gladass said:


> If your child was missing in a foreign country would any of you not answer these questions to help find her
> 
> NOTE KATE NEVER RESPONDED TO ANY
> Statement taken from Kate Mc Cann---------
> ...


*To be fair i would think she didn't reply to all those questions because she had been adviced not to.
It would be interesting to know if they have coverd these questions in their new book.*


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

gladass said:


> It seemingly was illegal to do so and Social Services did indeed visit them back in the UK but their spokesperson Clarence had a lot to say along with a few Celebs that had been taken in by their lies
> 
> What I cannot ever forget is the fact that Kate on seemingly discovering Maddie missing---ran from the apartment down to the Tapas Bar, leaving the twins asleep in the apartment and shouted "They have taken Maddie" Mmm they have taken Maddie---How and Why did she say this My first thought may have been Oh No my girl has got up from bed and is in the apartment somewhere BUT Nope Kate never looked the apartment, she ran straight out shouting the above


Good point
I lost my daughter when she was three, When I noticed she were missing the first thing I thought was that she was hiding so searched all the cupboards, rooms and garden, when she was still unfound I began to panic and ran to the two neighbours who had ponds! , Yes I paniced! and was frantic to find her but It never even crossed my mind that someone had taken her my immediate thoughts after realizing that he was not in the house was that she has wandered off! And all the neighbours came out to look for her!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be fair i would think she didn't reply to all those questions because she had been adviced not to.
> It would be interesting to know if they have coverd these questions in their new book.*


I am sorry Janice but no one would have stopped me helping with enquires re my missing 3year old. Mostly 9 times out of 10 parents are questioned first to eliminate from enquiries as statistics are higher towards harm from parents/ family rather than strangers
ps Meant to answer re the book--No way will shw answer Book imo is only to get more money for thenmselves. They wasted money hiring crap Metado detectives who had never investigated anything of this nature and also they decided to pay 2 months of their mortgage payments from the donations given to find Maddie


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Good point
> I lost my daughter when she was three, When I noticed she were missing the first thing I thought was that she was hiding so searched all the cupboards, rooms and garden, when she was still unfound I began to panic and ran to the two neighbours who had ponds! , Yes I paniced! and was frantic to find her but It never even crossed my mind that someone had taken her my immediate thoughts after realizing that he was not in the house was that she has wandered off! And all the neighbours came out to look for her!


Thast what I would have been like Doubl;e Trouble, not at all like how Kate reacted and the fact she screamed "they" is very questionable imo but unfortunately she has never answered why she her first reaction was "they" and imo she never will


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I can't find any sympathy in my heart for the McCanns, they were negligent in leaving their children alone that night.... there is just something about them I don't like but I can't put my finger on what.....

Ben Needham went missing in Kos on 24th July 1991 he was 21 months old, he went missing from the doorway of his grandmothers house while the adults were having lunch, his grandmother took her eyes off him for just a few minutes and he was gone. His mother has never given up hope that she will be reunited with him. I cant imagine how difficult the last 20 years have been for her. I am posting a link to the official website... please go and have a look at the about section and read the timeline from when he was taken to the present day......... The OFFICIAL website for the campaign to find Ben Needham! - Home.

Its interesting comparing the treatment both families recieved from the UK government and the police..... I know the two incidents were years apart but the help should have been there.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

debijw said:


> I can't find any sympathy in my heart for the McCanns, they were negligent in leaving their children alone that night.... there is just something about them I don't like but I can't put my finger on what.....
> 
> Ben Needham went missing in Kos on 24th July 1991 he was 21 months old, he went missing from the doorway of his grandmothers house while the adults were having lunch, his grandmother took her eyes off him for just a few minutes and he was gone. His mother has never given up hope that she will be reunited with him. I cant imagine how difficult the last 20 years have been for her. I am posting a link to the official website... please go and have a look at the about section and read the timeline from when he was taken to the present day......... The OFFICIAL website for the campaign to find Ben Needham! - Home.
> 
> Its interesting comparing the treatment both families recieved from the UK government and the police..... I know the two incidents were years apart but the help should have been there.


Could not agree more with you. Gordon Brown was contacted within days of Maddie dissapearing, then he visited Portugal and all of a sudden a lot of the investigation to that day was shelfed


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I admit that theres something about this that stinks, it always has. Whether its the investigation or the parents or a bit of both I don't know. 
If it was my child that I found missing on my return to the apartment (but I wouldnt have left them so it wouldnt have happened) I would not have had to run to the tapas bar to say "they've taken her". You'd have heard me yelling from that apartment over the whole town, and it would have been the words "Shes missing, I can't find her" etc. And there would have been very little of the apartment for the police to study as I'd have ripped it apart.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope and pray that Maddy is with a loving family somewhere who are treating her right - to think the other is unbearable and makes me hate the mccanns with a venom ......IMO there was NO excuse to leave those children alone - they were on a FAMILY holiday - take them with you to the restaurant! they can sleep in their pushchairs! or pay for a babysitter they certainly had enough money - if you wanted an adult holiday you should have left them at home in their grandparents care .....yes I feel for them Im not that cold hearted but I feel more for poor Maddy who due to her parents lack of forsight have been let down by the two people who she should never be let down by


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have a horrible sick feeling that shes dead, i think she probably died that night, if not that night then shortly after, i hope i am wrong,i dont think she will be found, _


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I hope and pray that Maddy is with a loving family somewhere who are treating her right - to think the other is unbearable and makes me hate the mccanns with a venom ......IMO there was NO excuse to leave those children alone - they were on a FAMILY holiday - take them with you to the restaurant! they can sleep in their pushchairs! or pay for a babysitter they certainly had enough money - if you wanted an adult holiday you should have left them at home in their grandparents care .....yes I feel for them Im not that cold hearted but I feel more for poor Maddy who due to her parents lack of forsight have been let down by the two people who she should never be let down by


Worse still those Mc Cann kids were in the Creche at 9.30 till 12.30 then back at 2.30 till 5.30 EVERY day of their holiday (Creche Records released by Portugese Police)
Then bathed and fed and in bed no later than 8pm so parents could go enjoy their holiday


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just thought i'd add this.I didn't know the McCann children were the result of IVF treatment.
I would have thought people having such problems concieving children would have been even more protective.*


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

bird said:


> I admit that theres something about this that stinks, it always has. Whether its the investigation or the parents or a bit of both I don't know.
> If it was my child that I found missing on my return to the apartment (but I wouldnt have left them so it wouldnt have happened) I would not have had to run to the tapas bar to say "they've taken her". You'd have heard me yelling from that apartment over the whole town, and it would have been the words "Shes missing, I can't find her" etc. And there would have been very little of the apartment for the police to study as I'd have ripped it apart.


When my daughter was missing I looked in wardrobes, under the stairs, in cupboards, behind curtains, under the beds and even in the freezer then I ran around the garden and in the outhouse like an ejjit! THEN I ran to the neighbours with ponds and NEVER even asked them, I just ran to their ponds! THEN I started banging on neighbours doors and my words were along the lines of
Have you seen Helen? we have lost her!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

gladass said:


> Worse still those Mc Cann kids were in the Creche at 9.30 till 12.30 then back at 2.30 till 5.30 EVERY day of their holiday (Creche Records released by Portugese Police)
> Then bathed and fed and in bed no later than 8pm so parents could go enjoy their holiday


Erm! reads to me that those children were an encomberence does that!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> Worse still those Mc Cann kids were in the Creche at 9.30 till 12.30 then back at 2.30 till 5.30 EVERY day of their holiday (Creche Records released by Portugese Police)
> Then bathed and fed and in bed no later than 8pm so parents could go enjoy their holiday


Yes! I heard the same thing  very sad



JANICE199 said:


> *Just thought i'd add this.I didn't know the McCann children were the result of IVF treatment.
> I would have thought people having such problems concieving children would have been even more protective.*


Exactly my view Janice!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i have a horrible sick feeling that shes dead, i think she probably died that night, if not that night then shortly after, i hope i am wrong,i dont think she will be found, _


I have always thought they had given her sedative(too much) Maddie had awoken and gone looking for parents
Climbed onto chair infront of window in lounge area
Chair slid backward across floor and poor Maddie hit head frontal on wall/ windowsill.
Parents found her dead and covered it up knowing sedatives would have shown up in pm 
The dogs( Eddie and Keela) brought in to search apartment alerted handlers to blood under tile under window mentioned and also blood smell in bedroom cupboard


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _i have a horrible sick feeling that shes dead, i think she probably died that night, if not that night then shortly after, i hope i am wrong,i dont think she will be found, _


I think she is dead too. I think she will be found one day, but not alive.



gladass said:


> I have always thought they had given her sedative(too much) Maddie had awoken and gone looking for parents
> Climbed onto chair infront of window in lounge area
> Chair slid backward across floor and poor Maddie hit head frontal on wall/ windowsill.
> Parents found her dead and covered it up knowing sedatives would have shown up in pm
> The dogs( Eddie and Keela) brought in to search apartment alerted handlers to blood under tile under window mentioned and also blood smell in bedroom cupboard


Why do you think they are trying to get so much press even now? I just think if that really happened would they not get bored of pretending and want to forget?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

gladass said:


> I have always thought they had given her sedative(too much) Maddie had awoken and gone looking for parents
> Climbed onto chair infront of window in lounge area
> Chair slid backward across floor and poor Maddie hit head frontal on wall/ windowsill.
> Parents found her dead and covered it up knowing sedatives would have shown up in pm
> The dogs( Eddie and Keela) brought in to search apartment alerted handlers to blood under tile under window mentioned and also blood smell in bedroom cupboard


I always thought along those lines too! But maybe that she did not wake from the sedatives, could have been sick in her sleep and choked! The parents, being medical would have tried to revive her, but they would have know more then most when they were flogging a dead horse!

And yep! they would HAVE to cover that up - at the very least they would have been charged with manslaugther! ALSO by feeding the sedatives they were infact abusing their positions!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

gladass said:


> Worse still those Mc Cann kids were in the Creche at 9.30 till 12.30 then back at 2.30 till 5.30 EVERY day of their holiday (Creche Records released by Portugese Police)
> Then bathed and fed and in bed no later than 8pm so parents could go enjoy their holiday


So where was the family holiday bit. What is the point of having kids and taking them away if you have nothing to do with them.  Flipping heck, when the girls were younger me and hubs would take it in turns to play or do something with them while the other had five to ourselves, whether it was just a soak in a bath or whatever. But we NEVER had them out of our sights as such, even in kids club we stayed near in case they wanted us (they never did  ) Christ the amount of sandcastles we built and still do with monster, it has never crossed our minds to absolve ourselves of our responsibility.  We take them away so we can have time with them, when we dont take them away it means time for us.



JANICE199 said:


> *Just thought i'd add this.I didn't know the McCann children were the result of IVF treatment.
> I would have thought people having such problems concieving children would have been even more protective.*


Fashion Accessories??? This info just makes it worse. Pay for them and then pay for someone else to look after them. :nono:


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think she is dead too. I think she will be found one day, but not alive.
> 
> Why do you think they are trying to get so much press even now? I just think if that really happened would they not get bored of pretending and want to forget?


Money and imo Gerry is very narcisstic in nature


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When my daughter was missing I looked in wardrobes, under the stairs, in cupboards, behind curtains, under the beds and even in the freezer then I ran around the garden and in the outhouse like an ejjit! THEN I ran to the neighbours with ponds and NEVER even asked them, I just ran to their ponds! THEN I started banging on neighbours doors and my words were along the lines of
> Have you seen Helen? we have lost her!


Oh I can well understand your panic, my niece decided she was going shopping one day when she was about 3/4, she slipped out the back gate with the shopping trolley she'd been playing with. Near enough gave my sister heart failure, it was one of her neighbours that phoned me up to tell me to get my butt over to her house, my sister was too busy hunting her daughter down to waste time on the phone.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just thought i'd add this.I didn't know the McCann children were the result of IVF treatment.
> I would have thought people having such problems concieving children would have been even more protective.*


Exactly although there was a lot of sprculation from tabloids at the time that it was an anon sperm donor and not Gerry who donated lol. 
Also Maddie had a noticable coloboma of the eye and seemingly this can be linked to heart troubles and ? autism and speculation at the time was that she was not the perfect child that the perfect couple wanted
Portugese asked for her medical files and request was refused from Leceister Constabulary Mmmm


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

I think that the parents know more than they are letting on, it is disgusting that they would leave there child while they go for a meal!!! 

I hope and pray that she is alive with a loving family but am no too sure.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

gladass said:


> Money and imo Gerry is very narcisstic in nature





gladass said:


> Exactly although there was a lot of sprculation from tabloids at the time that it was an anon sperm donor and not Gerry who donated lol.
> Also Maddie had a noticable coloboma of the eye and seemingly this can be linked to heart troubles and ? autism and speculation at the time was that she was not the perfect child that the perfect couple wanted


All of it just seems like such hard work to fake though, like how difficult to fake all that :nonod:

I have no idea what went on it is odd as a such desperately wanted child Madeleine and the twins were left alone like that and that they didn't do much with them...My friend adopted a little boy as her and her OH had no joy with conceiving. She adores him and is with him 24/7, she has him at nursery for the socialisation and to make friends but when he's home she does EVERYTHING with him. They went on holiday skiing in Feb and he went too, he stayed in a kiddie ski session when they went skiing but was with them 24/7 otherwise. She'd never, ever leave him and I think the only reason she left him in a kid ski session so willingly was because his friend was there too and they went together...


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

A few months before Maddie went missing i stayed at the same complex as them, with my 6yr old g/daughter, ate in the same place they did, you could hire a babysitter if you wanted(we didnt as it was g/daughters hols as well as ours) where we went she came with us, its not a busy complex, and to get into pool area etc you had to walk through a very tiny reception area and show a pass even in the evenings, Along the back of some apartments are lowish walls ,that look onto a small local road that leads to the rest of the village and the beach, the village is so quite alot of it does not have pavements and you can walk along the edge of the road as not much traffic, The locals often are seen sitting on their doorsteps in the daytime and evenings knitting/making lace or the local fishermen mending their nets,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As much as i agree they were so wrong to leave the children alone part of me does think,what if they honestly do not know what happend to Madeleine.If i were in their shoes i'd be mortified to think people was accusing me of something i hadn't done,and on top of having to deal with the grief.I hope for everyones sake there is a conclusion to this story,and hope with all my heart its a happy ending.*


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> A few months before Maddie went missing i stayed at the same complex as them, with my 6yr old g/daughter, ate in the same place they did, you could hire a babysitter if you wanted(we didnt as it was g/daughters hols as well as ours) where we went she came with us, its not a busy complex, and to get into pool area etc you had to walk through a very tiny reception area and show a pass even in the evenings, Along the back of some apartments are lowish walls ,that look onto a small local road that leads to the rest of the village and the beach, the village is so quite alot of it does not have pavements and you can walk along the edge of the road as not much traffic, The locals often are seen sitting on their doorsteps in the daytime and evenings knitting/making lace or the local fishermen mending their nets,


Strange how no locals noticed Maddie being carried from an apartment and around the streets as the Mc Canns friend Jane stated she saw a man carrying a child that looked like Maddie away from top road at apartments but funny she took at least 3-4 hours to tell the police this


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> Exactly although there was a lot of sprculation from tabloids at the time that it was an anon sperm donor and not Gerry who donated lol.
> Also Maddie had a noticable coloboma of the eye and seemingly this can be linked to heart troubles and ? autism and speculation at the time was that she was not the perfect child that the perfect couple wanted
> Portugese asked for her medical files and request was refused from Leceister Constabulary Mmmm


There is a lot of contreversey (sp) Im in no doubt they are absolutely devastated by what happened I did at first think they had something to do with it but now I just think it was handled completely wrong by the police and they lost that valuable time at the start of the investigation - I also think about all those other young kids - Ben Needham particularly who went missing but because they didnt have the funds were forgotten about - the Mccans have been fortunate that they have had so much publicity and money to be able to keep the case in the public eye - I really hope they can get some closure but I really do not think they will find her.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

So the concession on this thread seems to be the majority of us feel that the McCanns maye had something to do with the loss of this poor mite.

As do most of the country?

Maybe I missed this bit but why was Scotland Yard refused details at the time and not allowed to investigate?

I said at the beginning of the thread Madeleines' picture will always haunt me.....such a beautiful little soul. Maybe its the unusual eye colour that sticks in the mind.

BUT also this thread has brought back memories of the McCanns showing no emotion when shown those few days after. Just clutching Madeleines teddy, no tears just holding the teddy as if been told 'it will look better'


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> So the concession on this thread seems to be the majority of us feel that the McCanns maye had something to do with the loss of this poor mite.
> 
> As do most of the country?
> 
> ...


Whilst I know that no two people handle stress/grief the same. I just cannot get over how they left their kids every night, I mean why take them if you have little to do with them. Also, whilst I know they had 2 other kids with them why did neither of them join in the searches for her.  Blimey me and hubs would take it in turns and as soon as one was back the other would have been out there, if not both of us searching and taking the other kids with us.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I havent caught up on the thread yet but i hope they do find her, i hope shes been safe and has been kept in a loving family environment. The chances of that are extremely slim. If the parents did have anything to do with it then they need hanging imo! If they didnt then they still need to have social services involved because its obvious that that are not capable of looking after children if they feel they have to leave them alone to go for a meal.

I was discussing this with oh the other night and i said if it were my child that was taken i would rather find out that they had died within hours of them being taken then find out that they had suffered years of mental, physical and sexual abuse.

In my honest opinion the McCann's dont deserve to have children if they could even contemplate leaving them alone why they went out for drinks and a meal! I dont give a monkeys how sorry and guilty they are now.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I have just finished reading through the whole thread and have come to the conclusion that there are just too many unanswered questions for this not to be investigated again. I hope Scotland Yard have some success and finally uncovered part or all of the truth. There have been many things covered up, falsely reported and altogether totally dodgy about the whole episode. As a country we need to know what happened. Whether we ever will is another matter entirely. 

If the parents had anything to do with it they deserve to rot in the hell of their own creation. If they did not then I feel sorry for them but their behaviour cannot be excused. 

The only person I really have any sympathy for is dear Madeleine. I hope wherever she is she is no longer distressed.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

deb53 said:


> Just clutching Madeleines teddy, no tears just holding the teddy as if been told 'it will look better'


Strange how Kate also washed Cuddle Cat just before the Portugese Police gathered belongings of Maddie for DNA. Her excuse was it was covered in sun lotion She washed any smells of Maddie from her favourite toy, not something I would have done even if it was filthy


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

gladass said:


> Strange how Kate also washed Cuddle Cat just before the Portugese Police gathered belongings of Maddie for DNA. Her excuse was it was covered in sun lotion She washed any smells of Maddie from her favourite toy, not something I would have done even if it was filthy


O yes I remember that now......yet She was holding it up to her as if to smell Madeleines' scent


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

I havent read all this thread,
but i have to say im fed up with this poe faced snotty couple looking at me from the news papers and tv every other day
you would think its OUR fault they have lost the wean
WHEN WE ALL KNOW THE TRUTH 
they would know where she was had they not left there kids on the tod.
while they had there grown up time DRINKING SEVERAL BOTTLES OF POSH WINE :nono:
I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A GO AT THE PAIR OF THEM.
cos i feel if had i left my kids and something happened to them i would be in the jail.
BUT SOMEHOW THIS PAIR HAVE PULLED A FLANKER,
they MAKE ME LIVID


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

In my opinion, Madeleine McCann was dead within a few days of being taken.

I'm not commenting on the parents. I haven't followed the story that closely, so I don't know if they are guilty in any way.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

I do nopt know if any of you have read Kate's book??
On page 129 I found this line said by Kate very disturbing

Speaking to Gerry if he had any horrible thoughts or visions of Maddie---Kate proceeded " Haltingly, I told him about the awful pictures that scrolled through my head of her body, her perfect little genitals torn apart" 

Why mention her genitals in such a detached way!!!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

I still find it unbelievable that they would leave 3 children alone in a hotel room whilst they went for a meal with friends. I sure they feel immensely guilty about that every single day. you do hear stories of children being kidnapped and escaping years, even decades later. if would be amazing if that happened but sadly I dont think it will


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

gladass said:


> Strange how Kate also washed Cuddle Cat just before the Portugese Police gathered belongings of Maddie for DNA. Her excuse was it was covered in sun lotion She washed any smells of Maddie from her favourite toy, not something I would have done even if it was filthy


And can't think that anyone would want to! they would want to remember the smell! NOT wash it away! unless of course


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

gladass said:


> I do nopt know if any of you have read Kate's book??
> On page 129 I found this line said by Kate very disturbing
> 
> Speaking to Gerry if he had any horrible thoughts or visions of Maddie---Kate proceeded " Haltingly, I told him about the awful pictures that scrolled through my head of her body, her perfect little genitals torn apart"
> ...


what a truely bizarre thing to say :huh:


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

manic rose said:


> what a truely bizarre thing to say :huh:


Totally agree considering at first when Maddie was missing she hoped who ever had her was treating her like a princess -0--
Now she is writing starnge statemenst in her book like above I seriously think she thought the public would read her book and be sympathetic. I for one feel the book has made her appear more detached from Maddie than ever I thought before.
To think she also has said her twins will benefit from reading her book when they are older
I fpor one would be extremely upset if I had to read my mother writing something like that about my sister if she had been supposedly abducted


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And can't think that anyone would want to! they would want to remember the smell! NOT wash it away! unless of course


That would be like me going and washing my daughters baby blankets 
I *stole* the towel she was delivered onto in all it's grubby glory because I wanted to keep every little bit of her I could, every memory, and I smell all those little bits and pieces every time I look through her memory box. For her to have washed her teddy does not sit right with me


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

There are now aspects of all this that I wasn't aware of previously that are leaving me with a very uncomfortable, cold feeling like the washing of Madeleine's toy (would you do that if you had thought your child had been abducted - you would be too busy worrying about her and trying to think of ways to try and find her) and this totally weird comment from Kate McCann's book. There is something not right at all.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

gladass said:


> I do nopt know if any of you have read Kate's book??
> On page 129 I found this line said by Kate very disturbing
> 
> Speaking to Gerry if he had any horrible thoughts or visions of Maddie---Kate proceeded " Haltingly, I told him about the awful pictures that scrolled through my head of her body, her perfect little genitals torn apart"
> ...


What kind of sick freak would be thinking things like that about their child?! Even if you're imagining the worst, you aren't going to be sat there imagining what her private parts would look like 
It all just stinks of one of those lies that the person keeps adding more and more detail to as it goes along  One of those lies that gets found out in the end because the person tries just that bit too hard to make it sound real in their own head.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> What kind of sick freak would be thinking things like that about their child?! Even if you're imagining the worst, you aren't going to be sat there imagining what her private parts would look like
> It all just stinks of one of those lies that the person keeps adding more and more detail to as it goes along  One of those lies that gets found out in the end because the person tries just that bit too hard to make it sound real in their own head.


when an 'abduction is so high profile as this I would guess that if there is anything sinister here with the Mccanns then the only way that they will pull it of is by convincing themselves that whatever they are saying is the truth - whether it is or not! And that is going to be an neverending task!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I want to read Kate McCann's book, but I haven't got the money spare to buy it!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I want to read Kate McCann's book, but I haven't got the money spare to buy it!


I actually nearly bought it yesterday in WH Smith, but something made me hesitate (and it wasn't the money!). I've always had an uneasy feeling about this case.......


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

there is more to this case than meets the eye quiet literaly with things not being ansered and hidden. 
i think the parents have a lot to anser for, in there professions they now if they here of a child of that age being left alone they have to ring social services i believe it is protocol, so what made them think it is ok for them to do it 
things dont seem to add up and i hope for all the childrens sake the truth is revealed asap. personaly i wont get the book as i wont fund the parents pockets futher unless the money is guaranteed to go to the serch of abducted children but this would have to be guaranteed first.
as for the poor wee mite i pray that she was taken for a loving family who cant have children who will never neglect her and leave her on her own or hurt her hopefully she is being treated better than ever before however if she was taken for other reasons well it just dosent bare thinking of does it .
i really hope the truth comes out for the kids sakes all of them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*163 Questions that the McCanns should answer
in their "very truthful" book.
163 questions the McCanns should address in their "very truthful" book « Exposing myth, distortion, corruption and truth*


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

there is a lot about this case that doesnt add up but I dont think the truth about whether she was abducted or killed by her parents or someone else will ever emerge. if she was abducted why did the person choose her rather than one of the two young children who would be less likely to remember their real family?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

manic rose said:


> there is a lot about this case that doesnt add up but I dont think the truth about whether she was abducted or killed by her parents or someone else will ever emerge. if she was abducted why did the person choose her rather than one of the two young children who would be less likely to remember their real family?


Thats exactly what i think, surely they would have picked up the younger girl
I honestly dont know what to think about them if im honest but what i do think is people have had their children taken away for much less so why on earth do they have custody of the twins after the children were left alone?
And why didnt they have a sitter if the complex provided sitters? 
Maybe she was gone before they left for their meal...who will ever know?
I tell you something if my child was abducted i wouldnt wash anything of theirs i would be literally in bits and wouldnt be able to sit and do a press conference thats for sure!
Theres something not right but whether they did it or not they should still be charged for neglect.

Considering they are both GP's surely they have enough income every year to carry on the search themselves? I mean the average GP earns over 80k and with them both working they have a lot of money in the pot!
If it were me id live in a bloody bed sit so i could fund a search for my kid.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

The majority of any kind ofchild abuse is carried out by someone whom is known to the child - that is a fact.

I agree the Mc canns should be charged for neglect - for that is what they have done.

In some much poorer countries, children are dieing everyday when the small cost of a mosquito net would prevent them from doing so. 

If the Mc canns never left their young kids that day, the cost this case has cost, how many nets could have been bought to save so many children.

I give it a fortnight at most and Scotland Yard will have this case to rest. We will know what has happened and the perpetrators will be brought to justice.


----------



## thentherewere4 (May 15, 2011)

*ABDUCTED*










The apartment was locked. Then it became unlocked.

The apartment was secure. The weak points were on the farside.

The shutters were smashed. Then they werent.

Madeleines bed was between the twins 2 cots. Then it wasn't.

The toy CuddleCat was in left in a 'high place'. Then it wasn't.

Kate 'knew not to touch anything in the crime scene. Then she did.

The Gorrods searched all night. Then they didn't.

Renwick was on holiday with the McCanns. Then she wasn't.

The McCanns had been to Portugal before. Then they hadn't.

The McCanns dinned at the Paraiso. Then they didn't.

Madeleine isn't called 'Maddie'. Then she was.

Madeleine isn't called 'Margaret'. Then she was.

Gerry McCann went into the apartment. Then he didnt.

Webster doesnt remember. Then she can.

OBrien made a bed. Then he didnt.

Tanner left the table. Then she didnt.

The McCanns booked two tables in the Tapas Bar. Then they didnt.

Oldfield saw Madeleine asleep. Then he didnt.

Father Pacheco handed over the church keys at 4AM. Then he didnt.

Then he did. Now he wont talk about it anymore.

Sue Healy didnt know Robert Murat. Then she did.

Norah Paul was Madeleines grandmother. Then she wasnt.

Norah McCann was Madeleines aunt. Then she wasnt.

Norah Paul said 'they could have covered it up'.

Brian Healy said they hadnt had too much to drink. Then they had.

Najova Chekaya was 'working that night'. Then she wasnt.

Kate McCann cries. Then she doesn't.

Kate McCann will take a lie test. Then she wont.

Madeleine had wandered off. Then she hadnt.

Madeleine walked to the beach. Then she hadnt.

Madeleine fell asleep under a bush. Then she hadnt.

Madeleine McCann hadnt been abducted. Then she had.

Madeleine was abducted INTO the Mark Warner complex. Then she wasnt.

Madeleine left by the bedroom window. Then she hadnt.

The door was lying open. Then it wasnt.

Mitchell 'knew how the abductor left the apartment'. Now he doesnt.

Madeleine hadnt been drugged. Then she had.

Madeleine had been drugged. Then she hadnt.

The twins had been drugged. Then they hadnt.

The twins hadnt been drugged. Now they have.

Campbell tipped off the police. Then she didnt.

Murat wasnt at home that evening. Then he was.

Carpenter the cleaner dined with the McCanns. Then he hadnt.

Edmonds the millionaire dined with the McCanns. Then he hadnt.

Madeleine visited Murats villa. Then she hadnt.

Murat translated witness statements. Then he hadnt.

Jenny Murat wasnt looking for tax cheats. Then she was.

A private plane left Portimao on May 3rd 2007. Then it didnt.

Madeleine McCann is like a student overdraft. She isnt.

Madeleine McCann is like theres no money in your bank account. She isnt.

Madeleine McCann is that feeling in the pit of your stomach when you know youve got no money.

Only Madeleine McCann isnt. She really isnt.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> The majority of any kind ofchild abuse is carried out by someone whom is known to the child - that is a fact.
> 
> I agree the Mc canns should be charged for neglect - for that is what they have done.
> 
> ...


Reading betweer YOUR lines Gorgeous I think that perhaps our minds work alike! Time will tell eh?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Reading betweer YOUR lines Gorgeous I think that perhaps our minds work alike! Time will tell eh?


Mmm just think it is a bit more than pure coincidenece that Scotland Yard have been instructed by the PM to investigate the case shortly after the book has been released.

Your thoughts?


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Mmm just think it is a bit more than pure coincidenece that Scotland Yard have been instructed by the PM to investigate the case shortly after the book has been released.
> 
> Your thoughts?


thats a good point. anyone know who the proceedes from the book goes to?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Madeleine McCann police review to take years and cost millions (13 May 2011 15:46)
The Metropolitan police review into the abduction of Madeleine McCann could take months or even years to complete and cost millions of pounds.

Detectives from Scotland Yard's homicide command face huge difficulties in examining all the paperwork that details the inquiry into the three-year-old's disappearance in Portugal in 2007. First they will have to wait for all the documentation to be provided by the Portuguese police, and then all the material must be translated before a team of detectives begins the arduous task of reviewing the whole inquiry. They will also review all the files from police in Leicestershire, the McCann's home force which provided some support to the Portuguese, and those of private investigators who have been working on behalf of the family for the past four years.
*This is going to take a lot longer than a couple of weeks.*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Mmm just think it is a bit more than pure coincidenece that Scotland Yard have been instructed by the PM to investigate the case shortly after the book has been released.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Well, *some* of the 'witnesses' having been singing from the same hymn sheet from day one! Guess they have the story off to perfection now, that *they* even 'believe' it themselves! But then the portuguese police are in a different league to Scotland Yard! So who knows eh!

I have been wondering if they have received a tip off !


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

shells said:


> thats a good point. anyone know who the proceedes from the book goes to?


Apparently the proceeds go to the Find Madeleine Fund....... is the Fund now necessary, now that Scotland Yard are taking over the case?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Imagine the sernario!
You go back to you apartment to check that your children are OK!
you find one of them missing *BUT* the other two soundly asleep!
What do you do? 
Or rather what *DON'T *you do?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Imagine the sernario!
> You go back to you apartment to check that your children are OK!
> you find one of them missing *BUT* the other two soundly asleep!
> What do you do?
> Or rather what *DON'T *you do?


I wouldn't leave the other two alone again, that's for sure.....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

One thing that annoyed me was just a few days after their daughter went missing the twins were sent off to day care type thing in the resort. Surely regardless of all the media attention if one of your children had just gone missing you wouldn't want the other two out of your sight.

It's the worst thing that can happen to a parent and I understand that but I would never leave three small children alone in a hotel room in a foreign country while I went off out with my friends I wouldn't even do it at home. I struggle to have any sympathy for them and I doubt the little twins will ever forgive them. If they had been chavs from a council estate instead of doctors they wouldn't have been treated with as much sympathy as they have been


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Imagine the sernario!
> You go back to you apartment to check that your children are OK!
> you find one of them missing *BUT* the other two soundly asleep!
> What do you do?
> Or rather what *DON'T *you do?


I would be screaming out the window some one have taken my child, but would never leave the others there while I stupidly ran off to the tampas bar to tell the others, silly bitch.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> If they had been chavs from a council estate instead of doctors they wouldn't have been treated with as much sympathy as they have been


is very easy to see how the media could have handled the situation differently and completely crucified the parents for leaving them alone in the hotel room. at the start it was very much "poor Maddie's parents, what an awful thing to happen to them" and very little criticism of why on earth they decided it was ok to leave the children alone.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Imagine the sernario!
> You go back to you apartment to check that your children are OK!
> you find one of them missing *BUT* the other two soundly asleep!
> What do you do?
> Or rather what *DON'T *you do?


panic and turn the apartment upside down thinking she might be hiding but most certainly not leave the remaining children alone


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mobiles were around 4 years ago right? I'd have called someone at the bar or shouted wasn't it supposed to be really close to the hotel? and been searching the place frantically not run off back to the place leaving the twins behind


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

manic rose said:


> panic and turn the apartment upside down thinking she might be hiding but most certainly not leave the remaining children alone


Well I would have ripped the apartment to pieces! ALL the lights would have been on! and I would have been screaming blue murder! and I *AINT* that maternal. there would have been no way I would have left those twins alone there while I tottered back to that tapa's bar!

AND! the next place I would have looked would have been the swimming pools - which i assume there were some!

AND! was there a phone in the apartment does anyone know? Surely you would have picked that up even if it ony got you the reception.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Imagine the sernario!
> You go back to you apartment to check that your children are OK!
> you find one of them missing *BUT* the other two soundly asleep!
> What do you do?
> Or rather what *DON'T *you do?


Only someone who KNEW there was no risk to her other kids would leave them after Maddie had gone missing, and HOW would she know there was no risk to them? If there was no actual kidnapping in the first place


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I would be screaming out the window some one have taken my child, but would never leave the others there while I stupidly ran off to the tampas bar to tell the others, silly bitch.


I didnt know she left the twins alone to tell the others! My god if that was one of mine i would have ripped every inch of the room apart and gone round room by room till i found her. 
Lots of things keep pointing to them being involved in some way, i hope scotland yard can get to the bottom of this and if they do have something to do with it make sure they bloody pay!
Couldnt they get a court order to have a polygraph test done?


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Couldnt they get a court order to have a polygraph test done?


I'm not sure these are recognised as proper evidence by our court system as they are not entirely accurate and their accuracy often depends a lot of the person asking the questions and interpreting the results.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Polygraphs can be tricked and if they are involved they've been lying about this for four years it's doubtful how accurate the results would be


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I didnt know she left the twins alone to tell the others! My god if that was one of mine i would have ripped every inch of the room apart and gone round room by room till i found her.
> Lots of things keep pointing to them being involved in some way, i hope scotland yard can get to the bottom of this and if they do have something to do with it make sure they bloody pay!
> Couldnt they get a court order to have a polygraph test done?


*She said she would take a lie detctor test then changed her mind.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tbh with everyone, i dont know what i would do and how i would react in a situation like that.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

the polygraph goes of your heart rate n sweat etc things that fluctuate when lying. the problem is if you tell everyone n yourself something for long enough you will genuinly convince yourself n there for pass the test as you wont be reacting to the questions


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

manic rose said:


> I'm not sure these are recognised as proper evidence by our court system as they are not entirely accurate and their accuracy often depends a lot of the person asking the questions and interpreting the results.


Well even if not, i would be begging for one to be done if it were me so i could clear my name.
They could have hypnosis done and get details from what happened that night because they must have been moments they cant remember, anything that could give more accuracy to the case. 
The police shouldnt have to ask they should be offering to get these things done themselves. 
I dont think they have done all they can to help find her


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *She said she would take a lie detctor test then changed her mind.*


Because shes got something to hide thats why. 
They were so cool and calculated after the abduction when any normal person would have been frantic!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

As i said there is definitely something going on, they were too calm over it all, and the whole books that are out, some of the statements that have been said, it just does not add up.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Well even if not, i would be begging for one to be done if it were me so i could clear my name.


the only thing that will clear their name is hard evidence that someone else took her or someone confessing to what they did. with things like hypnosis and lie detector tests they won't prove what actually happened and as long as there are doubts they will never be able to clear their name


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Imagine the sernario!
> You go back to you apartment to check that your children are OK!
> you find one of them missing *BUT* the other two soundly asleep!
> What do you do?
> Or rather what *DON'T *you do?


Having not read much about the case or any of the stories I'll begin with what I understand she did...they left the kids sleeping in the apartment and went across the road for something to eat with friends. She came back to check on the kids and found Madeline missing from her bed. She looked for her (I presume) in the apartment and then rushed back over to the restaurant to get help? Have I got any of that wrong?

I suppose if it were me, after frantically searching the apartment while calling out her name, and also looking for open doors which she may have wandered out of...the next very real fear would be that she is still inside the apartment being kept 'quiet' by somebody (perhaps in a cupboard or wardrobe). I'd be fearful for myself and my kids and would certainly arm myself with a knife or something. I'd be standing at the front door shouting across to the restaurant for my husband to "get here now...Madeline's gone". I'd have him call the police while I checked every wardrobe (knife in hand) and I'd be shouting for her to answer me. I'd be sending the mates I'd just dined with around all of the local streets and alleyways calling her name. I'd be absolutely distraught, but I would be confident that she's in the local area. It might dawn on me once the police arrive that I need to be knocking on the doors of the apartments in the block and the houses nearby in case someone has taken her in (as any adult would do if they saw a 3 year old wandering around on their own who was looking for their mummy).

How different is this to what she actually did? I really haven't read enough to know?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Having not read much about the case or any of the stories I'll begin with what I understand she did...they left the kids sleeping in the apartment and went across the road for something to eat with friends. She came back to check on the kids and found Madeline missing from her bed. She looked for her (I presume) in the apartment and then rushed back over to the restaurant to get help? Have I got any of that wrong?
> 
> I suppose if it were me, after frantically searching the apartment while calling out her name, and also looking for open doors which she may have wandered out of...the next very real fear would be that she is still inside the apartment being kept 'quiet' by somebody (perhaps in a cupboard or wardrobe). I'd be fearful for myself and my kids and would certainly arm myself with a knife or something. I'd be standing at the front door shouting across to the restaurant for my husband to "get here now...Madeline's gone". I'd have him call the police while I checked every wardrobe (knife in hand) and I'd be shouting for her to answer me. I'd be sending the mates I'd just dined with around all of the local streets and alleyways calling her name. I'd be absolutely distraught, but I would be confident that she's in the local area. It might dawn on me once the police arrive that I need to be knocking on the doors of the apartments in the block and the houses nearby in case someone has taken her in (as any adult would do if they saw a 3 year old wandering around on their own who was looking for their mummy).
> 
> How different is this to what she actually did? I really haven't read enough to know?


Erm Poles apart - and that is what is 'worrying' a lot of people!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm Poles apart - and that is what is 'worrying' a lot of people!


Surely it can't be too far off though?

I need to read a short version of what she did. Has someone posted one here in the thread, or is the Wiki entry quite accurate?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

manic rose said:


> the only thing that will clear their name is hard evidence that someone else took her or someone confessing to what they did. with things like hypnosis and lie detector tests they won't prove what actually happened and as long as there are doubts they will never be able to clear their name


I know it would never be used as evidence but id want the hypnosis done myself to put my own mind at rest that i hadnt missed any information when talking to the police.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Because shes got something to hide thats why.
> They were so cool and calculated after the abduction when any normal person would have been frantic!


*That might not be the case at all.It could be a simple matter like she had been advised not to take the test.
No matter what,i will keep an open mind on this case.*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Surely it can't be too far off though?
> 
> I need to read a short version of what she did. Has someone posted one here in the thread, or is the Wiki entry quite accurate?


A short version would not really portray the events of that evening, Appears that the party of diners at the tapa's bar changed their stories more time then most folk change their knickers! and that in the opinion of many is why this 'abduction' stinks!
More holes then a bl**dy colender as my old mate would say!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Surely it can't be too far off though?
> 
> I need to read a short version of what she did. Has someone posted one here in the thread, or is the Wiki entry quite accurate?


According to reports, Kate went into the apartment, saw Madeleine was gone, and ran back out, leaving her 2 year old twins, took a longer route back to the tapas bar than neccessary and said to them "they've taken Madeleine". I remember a lot of people getting suspicious about the 'they', but not entirely sure how accurate her quote was. It was something along the lines of "she's been taken/she's gone".

I wouldn't have left any of them on their own at all had that been me. If I had 3 very young children in a different country, I'd eat dinner when they did, and once they were all in bed, sit on the balcony/patio with friends if I wanted to socialise. Not that bloody difficult to come to a compromise without putting the kids in danger... :glare:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Argent said:


> According to reports, Kate went into the apartment, saw Madeleine was gone, and ran back out, leaving her 2 year old twins, took a longer route back to the tapas bar than neccessary and said to them "they've taken Madeleine". I remember a lot of people getting suspicious about the 'they', but not entirely sure how accurate her quote was. It was something along the lines of "she's been taken/she's gone".


some of the suspicious parts of the case, such as kate taking a longer route back to the tapas bar, might be perfectly innocent. people aren't thinking normally when they panic and can easily do something that they might not normally do or isnt the most logical thing to do.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I do believe she was taken, but somewhere in the back of my mind I think something more sinister could have happened.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

manic rose said:


> some of the suspicious parts of the case, such as kate taking a longer route back to the tapas bar, might be perfectly innocent. people aren't thinking normally when they panic and can easily do something that they might not normally do or isnt the most logical thing to do.


I agree, i really dont think anyone knows what they would do can only imagine what they would do because we arnt in that position so thining rationally, i remember going to clumber park when mine were young and my youngest 3 yrs old at the time was missing and i was absolutely hopeless, actually made no positive moves to find him i was just running around like a headless chicken and getting nowhere friends had to take charge asking around, looking for him until i got myself pulled together, the panic you feel when a child is missing is petrifying and many of us, well i did just went into total panic mode.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I do believe she was taken, but somewhere in the back of my mind I think something more sinister could have happened.


Ime in the same mind, theres something that just tells me if and when the truth comes out it will not be a simple abduction.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Ime in the same mind, theres something that just tells me if and when the truth comes out it will not be a simple abduction.


I often wonder if she will be found. there have been a few high profile cases of girls that were abducted and found years later or managed to escape from their captor. whatever the parents involvement may or may not have been it would be amazing if she was found


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I want to read Kate McCann's book, but I haven't got the money spare to buy it!


Its already being reduced in price


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> One thing that annoyed me was just a few days after their daughter went missing the twins were sent off to day care type thing in the resort. Surely regardless of all the media attention if one of your children had just gone missing you wouldn't want the other two out of your sight.


Yes the twins were indeed put back into the care centre as Gerry blogged it sdo straight from the fathers mouth. Gerry and Kate also went jogging I personally would be slightly sedated and not able to function properly let alone jog


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

manic rose said:


> is very easy to see how the media could have handled the situation differently and completely crucified the parents for leaving them alone in the hotel room. at the start it was very much "poor Maddie's parents, what an awful thing to happen to them" and very little criticism of why on earth they decided it was ok to leave the children alone.


It was Gerry and Kate who wanted all the media attention. Sky News was contacted by them that night Maddie went and also remember the Fund Website was being started to be set up on the 6th which was only 3 days from Maddie supposedly was abducted. IMO There priority was attention and money from the start


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Couldnt they get a court order to have a polygraph test done?


They have never asked to be lie tested even although suspicion was on them from the start also the parents and the Tapas 7 all refused to participate in a reconstruction of that night


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

When would they have inadvertently killed her?

If say Kate went back and found her dead what would she have done? Hid the body and then told her friends?

How did she get to telling Gerry what had happened? They couldn't have killed her and then gone out for dinner, surely? Especially as their other friends were checking on the kids?

Yes, if she'd gone back and found her dead she'd have needed to get Gerry so they could come up with a plan to dispose of the body one would assume. I don't know the time lines of her going back and then alerting people. Was Gerry at the tapas bar or was he at the apartment too?

And, if they were involved then I'd want the case closed while no one had found out it was them. Why want the case opened up if you thought there was a risk you'd get caught?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Surely it can't be too far off though?
> 
> I need to read a short version of what she did. Has someone posted one here in the thread, or is the Wiki entry quite accurate?


If you go to www.mccannfiles.com Kate's statement from the Portugese Police is there and it will tell you exactly what she did and as DT said its poles apart from what ya think


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

gladass said:


> It was Gerry and Kate who wanted all the media attention. Sky News was contacted by them that night Maddie went and also remember the Fund Website was being started to be set up on the 6th which was only 3 days from Maddie supposedly was abducted. IMO There priority was attention and money from the start


but why would they want attention? and also why would you contact UK media just a few hours after she had gone? surely at that point most people would still be frantically trying to find her and not thinking about getting all the tv cameras there?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> When would they have inadvertently killed her?Personally I believe Maddie was found dead, not killed by them
> 
> If say Kate went back and found her dead what would she have done? Hid the body and then told her friends?One of the dogs brought in think it was Keela, alerted their handler to cadaver smell in bedroom cupboard, thus a body had been in there
> 
> ...


Imo they think they are okay as No Body will be Found


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

manic rose said:


> but why would they want attention? and also why would you contact UK media just a few hours after she had gone? surely at that point most people would still be frantically trying to find her and not thinking about getting all the tv cameras there?


Totally bizarre and as I have already posted Imo Gerry is very narcisstic the way he has acted since poor Maddie went. Remember Gordon Brown was also contacted by them a few days after. 
The night it happened Kate also phoned her Mother and asked her to contact a priest they knew who lived in Portuga. Why all this within a few hours and then a few days of your daughter missing and at that stage you would not know if she had simply just wandered off.
Gerry's words to his Mother when he phoned in the early hours was " There has been a disaster"l

Also meant to post when Gordon Brown went to Portugal this is when the Inspector Amaral was removed from the case. The Mc Canns have tried evrything in their powers to quieten this Inspector and banning a bookabout the case he had written also


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Thought I would post this link to let ya all read the statement from an officer sent to collect forensic samples on that night  Note that he has stated Gerry had already informed Sky News at 00.40 and also Kate was still saying "they have taken her" Note he had to ask for the twins to be removed from their cots, starnge they slept through the Parents seemingly anguished and parents and friends searching etc... There was talk at the time that the twins were sedated

P.J. POLICE FILES: JOAO FRANCISO PASCOA LOUIS TRIGO BARREIRAS


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

gladass said:


> Also meant to post when Gordon Brown went to Portugal this is when the Inspector Amaral was removed from the case. The Mc Canns have tried evrything in their powers to quieten this Inspector and banning a bookabout the case he had written also


And I would not be even slightly suprised to learn that Inspector Amaral has been communicating with Scotland Yard

And there could be very good reason for them investigating, as said previous! time will tell!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And I would not be even slightly suprised to learn that Inspector Amaral has been communicating with Scotland Yard
> 
> And there could be very good reason for them investigating, as said previous! time will tell!


I do hope Scotland Yard does take it up along with Amaral but if the Leceister Constabulary can be quietened I believe anything could happen. 
Amaral's vidoe of his interpretation of that night is all over the Web and also his book even although the Mc Canns went to court to ban it in this country lol
If ya are interested in the case google for Amaral--Truth about the Lie--Its sooo interesting. I have followed this farce of an abduction from the first video I watched of the Parents as I had a funny feeling about them


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

gladass said:


> I have followed this farce of an abduction from the first video I watched of the Parents as I had a funny feeling about them


I do not think you are alone with your 'feelings'


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I do not think you are alone with your 'feelings'


LOL I am a bit OTT with it all since start. I belong to 6 forums supporting Madeleine


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

gladass said:


> LOL I am a bit OTT with it all since start. I belong to 6 forums supporting Madeleine


when you say supporting Madeleine do you mean supporting the 'search' for Madeleine, Or for those wanting 'justice'???


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> when you say supporting Madeleine do you mean supporting the 'search' for Madeleine, Or for those wanting 'justice'???


Justice for Madeleine


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

gladass said:


> Justice for Madeleine


Unfortunately i i going to be very hard to prove! for instance - they cannot take the behaviour of a sniffer dog as evidence! BUT then they should have exployed those avenues more thoroughly!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Even with the sniffer dog saying there had been a body there it mightn't have been Madeline so they can't use that as evidence can they? I thought it was only evidence from bloodhounds that can be used or something like that


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

for anyone nosey like me
google truthformadeline.
makes interesting reading re question 41 of the unanswered questions kate was asked by the spanish police.
The Judiciárias 48 questions that Kate did not answer.this is fact .
she refused point blank to answer most of the questions.
most of would have been blabbing ourselves into a tangle.
but not kate she was cool.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Would just like to say thanks to Gladass for posting the link to the mccannfiles site. Have just been looking at various statements and background and I must say I am having more and more trouble to keep an open mind regarding this.

I have used this extract from an interview given by Kate McCann to Jane Hill, BBC on 25th May, 2007. It was the first interview given by Kate McCann.

Jane Hill: "I met people who didn't go to work for more than a week because everyday they were down on the beach, searching the streets. Did you, as a mother Kate, just sometimes think 'I've got to go and be out there with them. I want to go and just physically look as well."

Kate: (Pause) I mean, I did. Errm... (Long Pause) Errm, we'd been working really hard really. Apart... I mean, the first 48 hours, as Gerry said, are incredibly difficult and we were almost non-functioning, I'd say, errm, but after that you get strength from somewhere. We've certainly had loads of support and that's given us strength and its been able to make us focus really so we have actually, in our own way, it might not be physically searching but we've been working really hard and doing absolutely everything we can, really, to get Madeleine back."

I have highlighted the phrase "it might not be physical searching" because I cannot believe that she was not out there every minute of the day looking for her missing daughter. I haven't got kids but I have a four year old god daughter and I know if she went missing and I was there, I would be constantly searching to the point of absolute exhaustion. I am now wondering if this is because she knew there was no point! It's horrible in a way to be so distrustful but I know if I was on a jury and some of this had been presented as evidence then it would definitely provoke reasonable doubt.

It has also occurred to me that if any of our pets went missing we would be out there searching for them, wouldn't we? And this is a child.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Even with the sniffer dog saying there had been a body there it mightn't have been Madeline so they can't use that as evidence can they? I thought it was only evidence from bloodhounds that can be used or something like that


Exactly! but why weren't those avenues investigated more thoroughly? 
and No! I aint ever seen not evidence given by a dog yet least not a canine one


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol you know what I mean evidence found by a dog I thought bloodhound evidence could be used in court. It should have been investigated more than it was though


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Lol you know what I mean evidence found by a dog I thought bloodhound evidence could be used in court. It should have been investigated more than it was though


The dogs used have been correct in the 200 cases they had been previously involved in. Clarence Mitchell poo pooed their evidence by saying the handler influenced them. Google the video's of them doing their job and decide. Eddie and Keela are their names


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Eddie and Keela are top Police sniffer dogs - they have fantastic records and picked up the scent of "Cadaver" in the boot of the hire car.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Eddie and Keela are top Police sniffer dogs - they have fantastic records and picked up the scent of "Cadaver" in the boot of the hire car.


Where could they have hidden her for that amount of time though? Didn't they take the car on hire 25 days after or something?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Where could they have hidden her for that amount of time though? Didn't they take the car on hire 25 days after or something?


I could be wrong, but I seem to remember something about a fridge ......... god, that sounds awful to write that down, but I definitely remember reading something about a fridge that disappeared from the apartment - yes, it's on the net if you google it.... Awful accusation if it's untrue, but I don't understand about the sniffer dogs.....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

henry said:


> Eddie and Keela are top Police sniffer dogs - they have fantastic records and picked up the scent of "Cadaver" in the boot of the hire car.


As they DID on Kate McCanns shorts


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

EWWW i didnt know about the shorts or the fridge


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> As they DID on Kate McCanns shorts


If this is true, then I can't understand why she wasn't charged..... I remember she was arrested and then released..... the evidence can't have stacked up.... but I can't see how sniffer dogs can be wrong...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

noogsy said:


> EWWW i didnt know about the shorts or the fridge


no not the fridge the dogs picked up the scent of "a Cadaver on Kate McCanns shorts!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I must admit I had doubts and I could actually understand that it is possible to put your child's health in danger- say just by leaving some medicine to help kids to "sleep" better..so as to make sure they are not out of bed..say heard of folks doing just that...but what if kid likes the taste and helps herself to it?,,,what if parents happen to be doctors and instead of calling ambulance try to help themselves? or with firends?..panic? fear?
accidents can happen ..then is too late...say..child is dead and cannot be saved..but parents have their jobs, their other children..so do their friends...may lose all that too if the truth is out..and so may anyone involved...just IMAGINARY SCENARIO...child might have been abducted..but well that evidence of sniffer dogs...which seemed quite convincing to me created this picture...

People do not have to be monsters to accidentally cause the death of their child...would not belive that any deliberate attack....but just ordinary person may get caught in nightmare....


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> no not the fridge the dogs picked up the scent of "a Cadaver on Kate McCanns shorts!


It says he disposed of a fridge from the rented apartment as it wasn't working....... thought I remember reading something along those lines.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I must admit I had doubts and I could actually understand that it is possible to put your child's health in danger- say just by leaving some medicine to help kids to "sleep" better..so as to make sure they are not out of bed..say heard of folks doing just that...but what if kid likes the taste and helps herself to it?,,,what if parents happen to be doctors and instead of calling ambulance try to help themselves? or with firends?..panic? fear?
> accidents can happen ..then is too late...say..child is dead and cannot be saved..but parents have their jobs, their other children..so do their friends...may lose all that too if the truth is out..and so may anyone involved...just IMAGINARY SCENARIO...child might have been abducted..but well that evidence of sniffer dogs...which seemed quite convincing to me created this picture...
> 
> People do not have to be monsters to accidentally cause the death of their child...would not belive that any deliberate attack....but just ordinary person may get caught in nightmare....


I agree that IF they did have something to do with it, it was more likely to have been an accident and out of panic....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't understand how if the dogs picked up the smell of a dead body on her shorts she was released? There's not many ways you can smell of a dead body


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I don't understand how if the dogs picked up the smell of a dead body on her shorts she was released? There's not many ways you can smell of a dead body


Dead bodies leak fluids, you may not see them but you can sure a hell smell em!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Dead bodies leak fluids, you may not see them but you can sure a hell smell em!


Yes they do, but if this is true, why was she not charged? It's baffling..... unless of course, it was mis-reported......


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

henry said:


> I agree that IF they did have something to do with it, it was more likely to have been an accident and out of panic....


Yeah I think that too, I think there is summat dodgy about it. Say if the parents did have something to do with it I think it was an accident and they have panicked because if they were found to be away from their children and Maddy died in her sleep, they would be prosecuted for leaving her alone, thus losing their jobs, prison, and their twins put into care.

However how do they keep this masquerade up? I mean 4 years, if I had neglected my daughter and she had died I could not live with myself knowing that all these people are looking for my daughter when I know what happened. All that money being spent, I just couldn't lie! What they have done is kept up with it and gained sympathy.

I read that link that someone posted mccann files. Reading that did make me suspicious, like she didn't actually physically look for her daughter. I know if Marcus ever ever ever went missing I would be out there day and night until I found him. But then other things made me think, well IF my child had just been abducted then I'd be in tatters I don't think I would be able to function, and I would just crumble.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Dead bodies leak fluids, you may not see them but you can sure a hell smell em!


I know that but surely the only way those can get on your clothes is if you were handling a dead body?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think that if they were guilty ..then would be scared of having other kids taken from the or of losing their jobs as doctors if they misused their epertise..it would be scary if anything like this happens , especially abroad..where you do not know the law etc...

they must go on for the sake of other kids who need their parents!
this is what i think you must do if you lose a child or a partner and have kids...who need you...

I can imagine people going any lenght to protect their children from being taken by social services...
what if you cause accidental death of a child and go to prison? what with your children, your work? mortgage ..whole lot of your life?
.......why noone saw the child past 2pm? and why twins slept so deeply? with all people shouting and milling around?
more questions still?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> no not the fridge the dogs picked up the scent of "a Cadaver on Kate McCanns shorts!


Smell also found on car keys, car boot and cuddle cat. Their excuse for the smell on clothes was --she was a GP and had been dealing with dead people before travelling to Portugal 
Car Boot excuse was --Gerry stated they had been carrying meat and dirty nappies from the twins


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

henry said:


> Yes they do, but if this is true, why was she not charged? It's baffling..... unless of course, it was mis-reported......


Political interference stopped a lot of things from happening in this case


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

gladass said:


> Smell also found on car keys, car boot and cuddle cat. Their excuse for the smell on clothes was --she was a GP and had been dealing with dead people before travelling to Portugal
> Car Boot excuse was --Gerry stated they had been carrying meat and dirty nappies from the twins


Then she must be the only GP who goes to work in her shorts!!! The more we discover the weirder it gets and the more incriminating.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> Then she must be the only GP who goes to work in her shorts!!! The more we discover the weirder it gets and the more incriminating.


I was thinking that!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah both my GPs wear suits why would she have been in shorts?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Then she must be the only GP who goes to work in her shorts!!! The more we discover the weirder it gets and the more incriminating.


If you read through their statements there is a lot of weird answers


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I must admit at first I did wonder about Scotland Yard investigating again but now I am really glad they are. 

My OH thinks poor Madeleine died and they got someone to dispose of her body at sea. He wants to know what happened to that fridge? That really seems a bizarre thing to do if you are renting a holiday apartment. Surely you would just tell the management it had gone wrong and get them to fix it or install a new one. 

It really is awful to be thinking this way but frankly I am now really suspicious.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> I must admit at first I did wonder about Scotland Yard investigating again but now I am really glad they are.
> 
> My OH thinks poor Madeleine died and they got someone to dispose of her body at sea. He wants to know what happened to that fridge? That really seems a bizarre thing to do if you are renting a holiday apartment. Surely you would just tell the management it had gone wrong and get them to fix it or install a new one.
> 
> It really is awful to be thinking this way but frankly I am now really suspicious.


The fridge was from the villa they moved to and the fridge was mentioned by the tabloids


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

This bit interests me...



> 43.Within the process, you were shown films of cynotechnical inspection of forensic character, where the dogs can be seen marking indications of human cadaver odour and equally human blood traces, and only of human origin, as well as all the comments that were made by the responsible expert. After the visualization, and after cadaver odour was signaled in your bedroom next to the wardrobe and behind the sofa that was pushed against the living room window, you said that you could not explain anything apart from what you had already said?
> 
> 44.You said that you could not explain anything apart from what you had already said, concerning the marking of human blood behind the sofa by the detection dog
> 
> ...


The 48 questions that remained unanswered | Truth For Madeleine


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Another.....


> On the third or fourth night in Mallorca, after dinner, eating and drinking, while sitting around a table on the patio outside the house, K.G. watches a scene that makes her fear for her daughters wellbeing, and that of the other children. *She was sitting between Gerry McCann and David Payne, when she heard the latter ask whether she, maybe referring to Madeleine, would do this, then starting to suck on one of his fingers, which he pushed in and out of his mouth, insinuating a phallic object, while at the same time, with the fingers of his other hand, he traced circles around his nipple, in a provocative and sexual manner.* At the moment when K.G. looked at Gerry McCann and David Payne with stupefaction, a nervous silence took place. Then everyone continued to chat as if nothing had happened. This episode left K.G. with serious doubts about David Paynes relationship with children. On another occasion, K.G. would once again see David Payne making the same gestures, this time while speaking about his own daughter. During that holiday period, it was the fathers who usually bathed the children, but from that moment on, K.G. never allowed David Payne to come close to her daughter. After those holidays in Mallorca, K.G. only met David and Fiona Payne on one occasion, and has not spoken to them since.


"Madeleine died in the apartment" | Truth For Madeleine


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I just think there's most to this "sudden investigation" by Scotland Yard than meets the eye....... a tip-off, perhaps or more information...... who knows whose decision it was to re-open the case here?? I hope the truth, whatever it is, comes out....... there are so many things that don't add up in my opinion and so many unanswered questions. BUT one thing is for certain, those sniffer dogs have never been wrong yet in all of the 200 cases they have been involved in. If you want to see the dogs in action, google Eddie and Keela..... they are truly amazing animals!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I still think MURAT had something to do with it and his mother?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Last night I read thru the 48 questions she did not answer and also the story of David Payne (friend) who made sexual references about maddy - It has certainly made me question their involvment again  so many things do not add up! IF you know you are innocent why would you NOT answer any questions if it means your daughter may be found????


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Unfortunately a lot of the general public do not know a lot of what came out of the investigation because the papers have been sued as soon as they print anything negative about the mc canns


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the general public do not know a lot of what came out of the investigation because the papers have been sued as soon as they print anything negative about the mc canns


Yes I can see that being the case! I also did not know about the smell of death that was found on Kates shorts and the fridge....why would u take it out of the apartment ?? even if its broke its not your responsibility to move it surely!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

I personally think that Scotland Yard have a very good idea who is responsible for the abduction/or disposal of Madeleine, Their problem will be proving it, the lat thing that they will want to do is to presscharges without cast iron evidence.

I for one am hoping that Gorgeous is right in her prediction! that they will have it tied up in two weeks, a bit over optimistic maybe - but have a gut feeling that we maybe in the not too distance future hear some shocking news!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I personally think that Scotland Yard have a very good idea who is responsible for the abduction/or disposal of Madeleine, Their problem will be proving it, the lat thing that they will want to do is to presscharges without cast iron evidence.
> 
> I for one am hoping that Gorgeous is right in her prediction! that they will have it tied up in two weeks, a bit over optimistic maybe - but have a gut feeling that we maybe in the not too distance future hear some shocking news!


But would the case have been re-opened if the Mccanns had not gone to David Cameron?? thats the only thing that makes me think they may be innocent because if they are guilty why would they ask for the case to be re-opened the evidence against them is quite alarming though if its true.


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> But would the case have been re-opened if the Mccanns had not gone to David Cameron?? thats the only thing that makes me think they may be innocent because if they are guilty why would they ask for the case to be re-opened the evidence against them is quite alarming though if its true.


Maybe thats what they want you to think.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

SuperSimoholic said:


> Maybe thats what they want you to think.


Yes thats true! - reverse psychology!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I still want to know if they accidently killed her when did they realise this? before the meal at the tapas bar, or during?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

SuperSimoholic said:


> Maybe thats what they want you to think.


risky though


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm wondering if Scotland Yard have some idea/suspicions on the backburner..... apparently they have been looking at the case for a while..... the Press do not know everything..... it could not have actually been the approach to the PM that got this going again, but it may be felt it would be beneficial if that was how it looked to the public......

I agree with DT - I think they will get to the bottom of it. I have been reading a lot of the old stuff about it on the net, such as the washing of the soft toy, the sniffer dogs, the fridge, etc, and I think the truth will come out eventually.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I personally think Scotland Yard have been looking/ following this case since day 1.

I reckon they know.

Cameron has given them the 'green light' so to speak.

I think something in the book has given them the evidence they need.

Could be wrong.

Either way I just hope wee MAdeleine is not suffering anymore.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmm, this all sounds very plausible...

Kate

Perhaps, Maddie actually died at the start of the holiday and they had ample time to hide the body and come up with the abduction plan.
I remember vaguely something about the creche workers not remembering which child was Madeleine and there being more than one Maddie attending the creche over those days.
Could it be that she was never there at all on the day she was reported missing? 

I read somewhere that the person staying in the room above the McCanns heard Maddie crying and screaming "Daddy" over and over again one night.... Maybe he snapped?

Evidence was manipulated | Truth For Madeleine
However you piece together all the little bits of evidence, the end result is always the same, their story just doesn't make any sense


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gladass said:


> Strange how Kate also washed Cuddle Cat just before the Portugese Police gathered belongings of Maddie for DNA. Her excuse was it was covered in sun lotion She washed any smells of Maddie from her favourite toy, not something I would have done even if it was filthy


this in itself is extremely suspicious! i still have items from my deceased Grand parents that i treasure i could never dream of washing their scent off, altho its worn off now.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I personally think Scotland Yard have been looking/ following this case since day 1.
> 
> I reckon they know.
> 
> ...


The one thing is all of this (in the defence of the McCanns)that confuses me if how the hell or who the hell would help in the disposal of a body SHOULD Madeleine have had an accident in that apartment and died!

Assuming that she had fallen and died, or cboked and died whilst alone, And also assuming there was medication in her system the McCanns would have been up for manslaughter!

Therefore - assuming they have come up with a plan to dispose of the body 
I find it very hard to believe that they could involve others in that plan.

And I do think that someone at that table that night knows what really happened!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The one thing is all of this (in the defence of the McCanns)that confuses me if how the hell or who the hell would help in the disposal of a body SHOULD Madeleine have had an accident in that apartment and died!
> 
> Assuming that she had fallen and died, or cboked and died whilst alone, And also assuming there was medication in her system the McCanns would have been up for manslaughter!
> 
> ...


unfortunately there are plenty of people out there that will do almost anything for the right price or deal


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mumof6 said:


> unfortunately there are plenty of people out there that will do almost anything for the right price or deal


So very true. :sad: :sad:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> this in itself is extremely suspicious! i still have items from my deceased Grand parents that i treasure i could never dream of washing their scent off, altho its worn off now.


I absolutely agree with this. There is NO WAY you would wash that cuddly toy ... EVER !!

I have always struggled to feel deep sympathy for Gerry and Kate, not sure why because i am usually the compassionate type and the last person to judge peoples actions under such extreme circumstances *but *i just cant get over the fact that this WAS their fault, dress it up how you like they left 3 very young children unattended (possibly drugged to facilitate their own enjoyment) and out of sight and earshot. NO excuse IMO.

If this had been a working class couple who had left their kids home alone while they popped to their local pub a few doors away for the evening and sat in the garden drinking the press would have torn them apart and they would have faced prosecution i am sure.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Omg! why wash the cuddly toy???? at that time when on earth would that thought to wash it come into your head!  besides the obvious of disguising smell etc - the sheer action itself is weird cos all u would be doing is out there looking for your daughter!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Omg! why wash the cuddly toy???? at that time when on earth would that thought to wash it come into your head!  besides the obvious of disguising smell etc - the sheer action itself is weird cos all u would be doing is out there looking for your daughter!


Honestly, both my kids have special items, my daughter has a Doodle (which is a Muslin) and my son has Crusty ted, a horrid manky teddy thing whose arms he sucks (bleurgh) and there is NO WAY i would wash them ever again if something like that happened  That teddy was clearly just a cuddle bunny and it would have carried her daughter scent, there isnt a mother i know who would have washed that smell away, infact it makes me quite emotional just thinking about it


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Honestly, both my kids have special items, my daughter has a Doodle (which is a Muslin) and my son has Crusty ted, a horrid manky teddy thing whose arms he sucks (bleurgh) and there is NO WAY i would wash them ever again if something like that happened  That teddy was clearly just a cuddle bunny and it would have carried her daughter scent, there isnt a mother i know who would have washed that smell away, infact it makes me quite emotional just thinking about it


I agree! there is NO way I would wash it - this one action speaks louder than words to me! and yes its very emotional


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree there may be something in this book which has given rise to "developments" in this case. I think something will surface which will help solve this case...... I do not think it's a coincidence that Scotland Yard are now "publicly involved" at this point. 

Three things keep going round in my head and these are:

Eddie and Keela - the UK's top sniffer dogs
The fridge
The shorts


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

If you went on holiday and broke the bed whislt you were there would you then dispose of it?
Just curious!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> I agree there may be something in this book which has given rise to "developments" in this case. I think something will surface which will help solve this case...... I do not think it's a coincidence that Scotland Yard are now "publicly involved" at this point.
> 
> Three things keep going round in my head and these are:
> 
> ...


I heard about clothing not shorts and not anything about a fridge anywhere..?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I heard about clothing not shorts and not anything about a fridge anywhere..?


Apparently he took the fridge from the hired apartment to the tip as it wasn't working..... google it and it's all there..... bizarre


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If you went on holiday and broke the bed whislt you were there would you then dispose of it?
> Just curious!


erm......no infact you would be charged for taking it out technicaly its stealing as it belongs to the complex n not the family renting it.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If you went on holiday and broke the bed whislt you were there would you then dispose of it?
> Just curious!


So they disposed of a bed ANd a fridge and noone thought this was wierd   Who the hell would do that ?

How reliable are those pieces of info DT ?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Apparently he took the fridge from the hired apartment to the tip as it wasn't working..... google it and it's all there..... bizarre


If that's true I don't understand why the hell they aren't in cells for a decade or two 

Can't believe the sniffer dog evidence seems to have such little credibility.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

shells said:


> erm......no infact you would be charged for taking it out technicaly its stealing as it belongs to the complex n not the family renting it.


Exactly! why on earth would you take it to a tip and where would he know where to locate one????


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Exactly! why on earth would you take it to a tip and where would he know where to locate one????


thats a verry good point most people would simply ring the reception and complain they have paid good money for the apartment n expect it all to b in working order not broken n demand it b sorted, i wouldnt have thoughed anyone would locate the local tip and then move it themselves there that in itself is bizzare


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> So they disposed of a bed ANd a fridge and noone thought this was wierd   Who the hell would do that ?
> 
> How reliable are those pieces of info DT ?


Rainybows! PLEASE pay attention! they NEVER disposed of the bed! ONLY the fridge - My bed post were a an example!
Now assuming I booked a week in your wonderful chalet and whilst I was there we broke the bed! We then took it to the tip! what would you think?

(O n seconds thoughts!!! DON'T answer that one)


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

shells said:


> thats a verry good point most people would simply ring the reception and complain they have paid good money for the apartment n expect it all to b in working order not broken n demand it b sorted, i wouldnt have thoughed anyone would locate the local tip and then move it themselves there that in itself is bizzare


And that fridge could hold ALL the answers! I wonder, if someone has found that fridge!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

(O n seconds thoughts!!! DON'T answer that oneeek
dt you dont half make me laugh


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I just read something weird:

'Maddie is an anagram for I'm Dead'


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

shells said:


> thats a verry good point most people would simply ring the reception and complain they have paid good money for the apartment n expect it all to b in working order not broken n demand it b sorted, i wouldnt have thoughed anyone would locate the local tip and then move it themselves there that in itself is bizzare


Ive just been reading something about this on the web and supposedly Gerry himself wrote in his BLOGG that he had taken it to the tip -this was BEFORE they got made aguidos (sp) and afterwards he removed what he had said about it!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Exactly! why on earth would you take it to a tip and where would he know where to locate one????


That is a very good point Suzy! I wonder how far the tip is away from the department! AND how many times have you guys been on holiday and wandered into areas around the hotel that they don't want you to see and found scores of fridges??

and are the laws regarding the disposal of fridges the same as ours in the UK does anyone know??


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Rainybows! PLEASE pay attention! they NEVER disposed of the bed! ONLY the fridge - My bed post were a an example!
> Now assuming I booked a week in your wonderful chalet and whilst I was there we broke the bed! We then took it to the tip! what would you think?
> 
> (O n seconds thoughts!!! DON'T answer that one)


Sorry  will try harder to keep up. It is bizarre behaviour, i would be furious tbh.

Has anyone mentioned this stuff

Payne suspected of paedophilia | Truth For Madeleine


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I just read something weird:
> 
> 'Maddie is an anagram for I'm Dead'


NEWARK is an anagram of summat too! I live near there and NO I ain't one


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> NEWARK is an anagram of summat too! I live near there and NO I ain't one


love it lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

do you reckon the McCanns want the truth to be out?

Do you think they are so caught up in it all that they want the truth to be out?

Do you think that is why they wrote the book, and perhaps put a bit of evidence in it so that it could lead to an arrest?




(I am not saying they are guilty and indeed I dont know who is guilty!)

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Sorry  will try harder to keep up. It is bizarre behaviour, i would be furious tbh.
> 
> Has anyone mentioned this stuff
> 
> Payne suspected of paedophilia | Truth For Madeleine


Yep! an Rainybows, if you keep digging I think it were him who made some 'unappropriate comments regarding Madeleine.

Now him and his muvver! (think its his mam) thats the two that I keep coming back too!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> do you reckon the McCanns want the truth to be out?
> 
> Do you think they are so caught up in it all that they want the truth to be out?
> 
> ...


I think that either someone at that dinner table or one of their circleof friends knows more then they are letting on! Either the abduction or the disposal! - just a hunch!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> NEWARK is an anagram of summat too! I live near there and NO I ain't one


Hahahaaaa I think that's where my Dad lives that might explain something about his wife at least :lol:

It was just weird to read it is all.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Carol Malone in the News of the world summed it up yesterday for me too! - why in her book does Kate talk about her sex life with Gerry after Maddy was abducted?? of course their relationship was going to change but what does that have to do with the abduction of Maddy and why would she want the public to be privvy to such private thoughts after they have basically sued anyone who dare speak out of turn about them?? vry strange!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Carol Malone in the News of the world summed it up yesterday for me too! - why in her book does Kate talk about her sex life with Gerry after Maddy was abducted?? of course their relationship was going to change but what does that have to do with the abduction of Maddy and why would she want the public to be privvy to such private thoughts after they have basically sued anyone who dare speak out of turn about them?? vry strange!


I was quite appalled by the remarks that Kate McCann made about Madeleines private parts in her book! There is not way that any half NORMAL mother would have written that - even if they did think it! and I cannot imagine them thinking it for that matter! Unless they are perverted themselves!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> do you reckon the McCanns want the truth to be out?
> 
> Do you think they are so caught up in it all that they want the truth to be out?
> 
> ...


i think if you tell the same lies for so long you will start to believe them yourself not that im saying thaat they are lying but it is all verry sus to much ignored n not ansered , i know none of us truly now how we would behave under those exact sercomstances but we have a good idea within ourselves how we would n wouldnt behave and i know if it were me no one would silence me if ansering questions would find my child. also this begs questioning dosent it y she didnt anser the questions some think she was advised against it, who in there right mind would do such a thing if it means finding the child?????


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I was quite appalled by the remarks that Kate McCann made about Madeleines private parts in her book! There is not way that any half NORMAL mother would have written that - even if they did think it! and I cannot imagine them thinking it for that matter! Unless they are perverted themselves!


I didnt realise she had said anything about that! disgusting


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I was quite appalled by the remarks that Kate McCann made about Madeleines private parts in her book! There is not way that any half NORMAL mother would have written that - even if they did think it! and I cannot imagine them thinking it for that matter! Unless they are perverted themselves!


WHAT !!!!!  What comments could she possibly have made that would have been relevant  I havent seen any of it.

Interesting though that the Police used the Media to catch Ian Huntley after the Soham Murders. The media assited the police in gaining interviews so they could be studied by experts and used as evidence. You wonder of this book was commisioned to assist with evidence ?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I just read some stuff on a forum apparently some think Gerry sacrificed Maddie (as in child sacrifice). Not happy with the coloboma thing, the 'eff off I'm not here to have fun' on the way to go on holiday etc.

So many theories :nonod:

Some said Gerry is a control freak and Kate is a production of that, I wonder if that's partly true. He deals with everything and she just does as she's told...Maybe with her book she's trying to tell people something?


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i think they may have shot themselves in the foot with the release of this book with things like that in it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

This is interesting:

The Last Photo | Truth For Madeleine


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> WHAT !!!!!  What comments could she possibly have made that would have been relevant  I havent seen any of it.
> 
> Interesting though that the Police used the Media to catch Ian Huntley after the Soham Murders. The media assited the police in gaining interviews so they could be studied by experts and used as evidence. You wonder of this book was commisioned to assist with evidence ?





suzy93074 said:


> I didnt realise she had said anything about that! disgusting


I only read it myself yesterday - It has been posted on this thread - think Maybe it was Gorgeous who drew our attentions to it! but could have been someone else


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> WHAT !!!!!  What comments could she possibly have made that would have been relevant  I havent seen any of it.
> 
> Interesting though that the Police used the Media to catch Ian Huntley after the Soham Murders. The media assited the police in gaining interviews so they could be studied by experts and used as evidence. You wonder of this book was commisioned to assist with evidence ?


I was wondering whether the book has been analysed by some "Cracker"-type Psychologist......


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

henry said:


> I was wondering whether the book has been analysed by some "Cracker"-type Psychologist......


Or all the pet forums members who have been contributing on this thread


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Or all the pet forums members who have been contributing on this thread


 I think we would make good detectives!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

wouldn't be surprised to hear of a suicide attempt or two in the near future.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> The Last Photo | Truth For Madeleine


That is very interesting!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> That is very interesting!


Looks like she could have died/been killed before and they tried to pretend otherwise...Also that supposedly forged creche signature can't remember if it was linked on here but google would show it up if not.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Was it ever confirmed that the DNA was Maddies in the hire car? the one they hired AFTER she went missing?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Was it ever confirmed that the DNA was Maddies in the hire car? the one they hired AFTER she went missing?


I think it was similar to the blood scent the dog found on the wall, there wasn't enough to conclusively say it was Madeleine's. The car had only been hired out three times before the McCanns and was meant to be nearly new I think though.

I forget where DNA was and where just a cadaver scent etc. Horrible business hope Maddie is at peace cannot see her being alive


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

What do you think of Robert Murat?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> Looks like she could have died/been killed before and they tried to pretend otherwise...Also that supposedly forged creche signature can't remember if it was linked on here but google would show it up if not.


Yes that has been posted on here I had a look and yes they do look very different!:blink: I have said from day one that something about Gerry just did not sit well with me  ......its all very confusing


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes that has been posted on here I had a look and yes they do look very different!:blink: I have said from day one that something about Gerry just did not sit well with me  ......its all very confusing


*So is this Suzy.*
"According to the British press in May 2007, a former British paratrooper, Colin Sahlke, went to Praia da Luz to search for Madeleine McCann. He sold his possessions and gave up his job and his rented home to finance the search.

Under strange circumstances almost 3 years later, Sahlke suddenly died in bed on April 19, 2010. His death is a mystery and the traces of what caused his death are gone foreverSahlke was cremated in Skipton on April 29, 2010. At the time of writing in early June 2010, the family still do not know the cause of death."
Madeleine finders sudden death and cremation in Skipton | Truth For Madeleine


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *So is this Suzy.*
> "According to the British press in May 2007, a former British paratrooper, Colin Sahlke, went to Praia da Luz to search for Madeleine McCann. He sold his possessions and gave up his job and his rented home to finance the search.
> 
> Under strange circumstances almost 3 years later, Sahlke suddenly died in bed on April 19, 2010. His death is a mystery and the traces of what caused his death are gone foreverSahlke was cremated in Skipton on April 29, 2010. At the time of writing in early June 2010, the family still do not know the cause of death."
> Madeleine finders sudden death and cremation in Skipton | Truth For Madeleine


More about Colin Sahike
Seems he had made threats to self harm himself - 
Colin Sahlke - I don't think his death is that mysterious « Headlines Today


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *So is this Suzy.*
> "According to the British press in May 2007, a former British paratrooper, Colin Sahlke, went to Praia da Luz to search for Madeleine McCann. He sold his possessions and gave up his job and his rented home to finance the search.
> 
> Under strange circumstances almost 3 years later, Sahlke suddenly died in bed on April 19, 2010. His death is a mystery and the traces of what caused his death are gone foreverSahlke was cremated in Skipton on April 29, 2010. At the time of writing in early June 2010, the family still do not know the cause of death."
> Madeleine finders sudden death and cremation in Skipton | Truth For Madeleine


Wow!  there are lots of coincedences! and this Freemason stuff is very spoooky - deffo something there! I had previously read about the billboard thing which Gerry Mccann blogged they did out of the kindness of their hearts! yeah right pull the other one!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I read somewhere that the person staying in the room above the McCanns heard Maddie crying and screaming "Daddy" over and over again one night.... Maybe he snapped?


That was a Mrs Fenn. Kate also spoke out about Madeleine asking her "Why did you not come when the twins were crying last night" Now this seemingly was told to Kate at breakfast on the morning of the 3rd.
So I ask myself Why did Kate indeed leave them again that night??
Did Kate just say this trying to get the public/ police to believe the Abducter being around watching story??


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive just been reading something about this on the web and supposedly Gerry himself wrote in his BLOGG that he had taken it to the tip -this was BEFORE they got made aguidos (sp) and afterwards he removed what he had said about it!


Gerry's removed blogs are still on Pamalam site so able to read. Gerry also changed a post he had made on his freinds reunited site. He removed something about looking for a babysitter


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Carol Malone in the News of the world summed it up yesterday for me too! - why in her book does Kate talk about her sex life with Gerry after Maddy was abducted?? of course their relationship was going to change but what does that have to do with the abduction of Maddy and why would she want the public to be privvy to such private thoughts after they have basically sued anyone who dare speak out of turn about them?? vry strange!


More disturbing is the fact that Kate has said that she was writing the book for the twins and Madeleine. I personally would not like any of my children reading half of what she has written especially the sort of sexual comments


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> Gerry's removed blogs are still on Pamalam site so able to read. Gerry also changed a post he had made on his freinds reunited site. He removed something about looking for a babysitter


All this bloody blogging he did! - would u be blogging ??? NO you would be out there searching for your daughter!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think it was similar to the blood scent the dog found on the wall, there wasn't enough to conclusively say it was Madeleine's. The car had only been hired out three times before the McCanns and was meant to be nearly new I think though.
> 
> I forget where DNA was and where just a cadaver scent etc. Horrible business hope Maddie is at peace cannot see her being alive


There was 15 out of 19 markers found in the dna samples that suggested it was Madeleine but the Leceister police said it would be inconclusive. It also took months for the Portugese police to receive this information from the labs in Birmingham.
The Portugese police had a lot of information retained from them including the statement from the Doctors who had been on holiday with them previously who spoke about the alleged sexual conversation between Payne and Gerry
The British Government made life extrememly difficult for the Portugese police imo and I ask myself Why all the time


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What do you think of Robert Murat?


The man was investigated fully and also has since sued. There are pictures from police taken of his villa etc.... Rememeber it was a journalist who brought Robert to the fore as he had been helping the Mc Cann's with interpretation and this journalist thought of the Solum case
Jane Tanner also pinpointed him as being around the apartment that night but no oine else seen him. Robert Murat looks very similiar to David Payne!!!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> All this bloody blogging he did! - would u be blogging ??? NO you would be out there searching for your daughter!


Exactly and do not forget they had started setting up a website from day 4


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

What I hope for is that the Scotland Yard make the parents answer the questions that they have managed to evade from the 3rd May 2007


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> There was 15 out of 19 markers found in the dna samples that suggested it was Madeleine but the Leceister police said it would be inconclusive. It also took months for the Portugese police to receive this information from the labs in Birmingham.
> The Portugese police had a lot of information retained from them including the statement from the Doctors who had been on holiday with them previously who spoke about the alleged sexual conversation between Payne and Gerry
> The British Government made life extrememly difficult for the Portugese police imo and I ask myself Why all the time





gladass said:


> The man was investigated fully and also has since sued. There are pictures from police taken of his villa etc.... Rememeber it was a journalist who brought Robert to the fore as he had been helping the Mc Cann's with interpretation and this journalist thought of the Solum case
> Jane Tanner also pinpointed him as being around the apartment that night but no oine else seen him. Robert Murat looks very similiar to David Payne!!!





gladass said:


> Exactly and do not forget they had started setting up a website from day 4





gladass said:


> What I hope for is that the Scotland Yard make the parents answer the questions that they have managed to evade from the 3rd May 2007


All good points!!! - I think at some point yes you would set something up - but wayyyy down the line! not day 4!!! your head would be in bits and were the media not doing enough publicity??


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> All good points!!! - I think at some point yes you would set something up - but wayyyy down the line! not day 4!!! your head would be in bits and were the media not doing enough publicity??


At the beginning the Parents enjoyed the Media until of course the Media started writing about the true events and evidence then they got sued lol
A sort of Freedom of Speech order was put on Inspector Amaral but it is now lifted so will wait and see what else comes out


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The first 48 hours of any case is the most important,i'm not sure if out police force were involved in those.Does anyone know?*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> At the beginning the Parents enjoyed the Media until of course the Media started writing about the true events and evidence then they got sued lol
> A sort of Freedom of Speech order was put on Inspector Amaral but it is now lifted so will wait and see what else comes out


Yep - lets see what comes out .....I just dont think it will be a happy ending


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *The first 48 hours of any case is the most important,i'm not sure if out police force were involved in those.Does anyone know?*


Im not sure Jan but I dont think they were.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

If anyone is interested this article written by Spudgun lets ya know the way the media/ government acted. It sort of sums it all up but be warned its a lot of reading lol

A Story By Spudgun


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Im not sure Jan but I dont think they were.


*If they were'nt Suzy they really will have their work cut out for them.I do believe we have the best cold case detevtives in the world going by what was said on telly a couple of days ago.Lets hope they get to the bottom of this one.*


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *The first 48 hours of any case is the most important,i'm not sure if out police force were involved in those.Does anyone know?*


No just Gordon Brown. The GNR were the ones involved from the start searching and setting up roadblocks.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Having just read through a lot of this thread, reading all the articles about suspicious things that just don't add up. I am almost convinced that Madeleine died in that apartment and they covered it up. The supposed 'last' photo looks incredibly photoshopped to me. Kate's refusal to answer questions put to her, the 'scent of death', the disposal of the fridge why would you do that? its down to the hotel!
This whole thing has got me feeling really odd, I just hope someday the truth comes out and if the parents are responsible for her murder or for covering it up that justice is done.


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

i do hope they find her but my gut feeling is they will never find her.

i believe she was killed the day she went missing

i know we all make mistakes but how stupid to leave 2 little kids alone like that in their rooms


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Im not sure Jan but I dont think they were.


Don't think so as they would have to go through the portuguese force for permission and to be able to access the files and briefed, suspect it would take longer then 48 hours to get the green light there! But sure someone will know for certain,


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is the site belonging to ex lawyer who has been fighting for justice for Madeleine from the start. Information that the some of the public are unaware off Its interesting. Tony has already been fined for distributing a leaflet with 50 questions unanswered
The Madeleine Foundation

Go to 50facts about the case that the British Media are not telling you


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

gladass said:


> Here is the site belonging to ex lawyer who has been fighting for justice for Madeleine from the start. Information that the some of the public are unaware off Its interesting. Tony has already been fined for distributing a leaflet with 50 questions unanswered
> The Madeleine Foundation
> 
> Go to 50facts about the case that the British Media are not telling you


My Security protection has just given me a warning about the site and has blocked it - very strange. Hasn't happened with any other sites before.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

henry said:


> My Security protection has just given me a warning about the site and has blocked it - very strange. Hasn't happened with any other sites before.


Strange although quite a few Madeleine sites are watched. Here ya go

Can we be sure that Madeleine McCann really was abducted by a stranger?

SECTION A. What happened before and after Madeleine was reported missing?

1. The McCanns originally claimed they found the shutters and window of the childrens room open. They phoned relatives that night saying: An abductor broke in and took Madeleine. But when police and the managers of the complex declared there was no sign of forced entry, they changed their story, saying they must have left the patio doors open. The window had been cleaned the day before. Only Kate McCanns fingerprints were found on the window.

2. The McCanns gave different accounts of whether they were both with Madeleine at tea-time on the day Madeleine was reported missing - and gave three different versions of who read the children bedtime stories the night Madeleine went missing: (a) Kate (b) Gerry or (c) they both did.

3. Kate McCann said that their friend Dr David Payne knocked on the front door of their apartment at about 6.30pm on 3 May, but was immediately sent away without ever entering. Dr Payne, however, said he came in, saw all three children dressed ready for bed, and stayed for at least several minutes.

4. The McCanns said the children were in their pyjamas by 6.30pm the night Madeleine disappeared, were bathed at 7.00pm and asleep by 7.30pm. But just a few weeks later, in his blog, Gerry McCann wrote: The twins must like their new cots as they were asleep by 7.30pm which was most unusual.

5. Dr Matthew Oldfield claimed he and his wife arrived at the Tapas bar at 8.55pm, but then went back to the Paynes apartment to chase them up as they were late. Dr Russell OBrien confirmed that: Matt, around 9pm, got up and said Ill go and drag them out. The Paynes flatly contradicted this.

6. Dr Matthew Oldfield changed his story several times. He said he did one check on the children, then said hed done two. He changed his story about the 2nd check, first saying that he walked by the McCanns apartment, later saying hed entered it. Dr Kate McCann claimed Dr Oldfield said, at 9.30pm: "I'll check on Maddie for you". Why didn`t he say: "I'll check on the children?"

7. The McCanns friend Jane Tanner insisted shed seen someone carrying a child close to the McCanns apartment at 9.15pm the evening she was reported missing. But she changed her description of this person several times. Later, one of the McCanns detectives said she might have seen a woman, not a man. She claimed that when she saw this man, she walked past Gerry McCann and a friend, Jez Wilkins. But neither of them could remember seeing her.

8. Instead of looking for Madeleine, two friends of the McCanns tore off the cover of Madeleines Activity Sticker Book, writing down what they claimed was a record of the nights events. They then wrote out a second timeline of what they said happened. In both versions, they said Jane Tanner had seen an abductor around 9.15pm. But she did not tell the McCanns what she had seen for 24 hours.

9. The McCanns claimed they were dining yards from their children, said they could see their room, and said it was just like being in your back garden. In truth, the childrens room was 120 yards away and the childrens room was on the far side of the apartment block and they couldnt see their room.

10. Gerry McCann on 4 May (the day after Madeleine went missing) said: "yesterday, Madeleine and the twins were put to bed in their respective beds at 7.30pm". yet when the police arrived at about 11.00pm, they found a bed where Madeleine was supposed to have slept and two cots. Moreover, in a magazine interview in january 2008, Gerry McCann said: On one bed the twins lay sleeping.

11. The McCanns said Madeleine and younger brother Sean were crying on their own the night before she was reported missing. Yet they left all three children on their own again the very next night.

12. Gerry McCann claimed that a senior Social Services official had told him: Your child care was well within the bounds of responsible parenting. He has never said who that was.

13. The McCanns, when asked a simple question as to whether they had given the children Calpol or other sedatives the night Madeleine was reported missing, denied on TV ever giving their children Calpol or other sedatives. But Kate McCanns father confirmed that they did give the children Calpol.

14. The McCanns said: Madeleine does not like to be called Maddie and does not answer to Maddie. But Gerry McCann called her Maddie on Friends Reunited, the twins called her Maddie, and their relatives and friends called her Maddie. A long list of examples is at http://www.mcannfiles.com/

15. Kate McCann said that when she went to their apartment at 10.00pm on 3 May, she was 100% sure that Madeleine had been taken. But the McCanns allowed their 7 friends, several staff from the Ocean Club, and others, to traipse all round their apartment, thus contaminating a crime scene where vital forensic evidence could have been found. The police found no forensic trace of any abductor.

16. On the night Madeleine was reported missing, two sets of police arrived, the local GNR, and then the national force, the PJ. On the first occasion, Gerry McCann fell down on his knees, spreading out his arms on the ground, rather like a Muslim at prayer. On the second occasion, both Gerry and Kate McCann repeated that same strange gesture, on the double bed in their apartment, in front of the PJ.

17. On 4 May, the day after Madeleine went missing, the McCanns were returning to Praia da Luz. The police seized CCTV film at a petrol station, showing a girl similar to Madeleine with two adults. The police asked the McCanns to return to Portimão, but Kate McCann became irritated at being asked to visit the police station again. The police said she showed no hope Madeleine could be found.

18. In a BBC TV interview, Kate McCann admitted that she had never spent any time at all physically looking for Madeleine.

19. The Portuguese police were told by British police: The McCanns have no credit or ATM cards. But their flights to Portugal and hire of a Renault Scenic in Portugal were paid with credit cards. Then Gerry McCann admitted having credit cards, saying they went missing after his wallet was stolen. He gave two different places where his wallet was stolen: Waterloo Station - or near Downing Street.

20. After she was taken in for questioning on 7 September, Kate McCann was asked 48 questions by the Portuguese police. She refused to answer any of them. She was asked if she realised that she was hindering the investigation by refusing to answer questions. She said: Yes, if thats what the investigation thinks. Their official spokesman, former head of Labours Media Unit, Clarence Mitchell, stated: The McCanns were fully within their rights not to co-operate.

21. Mitchell was appointed the McCanns spokesman by former Prime Minister Tony Blair. Mitchell once boasted that as the £75,000-a-year Head of Unit, his job was to control what comes out in the media. When Mitchells post with the McCanns became part-time, he immediately landed a job with Freud Communications, owned and managed by Rupert Murdochs son-in-law, Matthew Freud.

22. The McCanns said publicly in August 2007: We will take a lie detector test at any time. Then a newspaper offered to pay for one. They then changed their mind and said they wouldnt.

23. Some months after they returned to England, the McCanns and their friends were asked by Portuguese police to take part in a reconstruction of the events of 3 May 2007. They all refused.

24. When asked by a Portuguese journalist from Sol to give some details about Madeleines abduction, the McCanns friend Dr David Payne said: This is our matter only. We have a pact of silence. All comments must go through Gerry McCann.

25. The McCanns friends gave three different versions of how often they were supposedly checking the children - hourly, half-hourly and every 15 minutes.

26. The Portuguese police did not believe that the McCanns friend Jane Tanner was telling the truth about the abductor she claimed to have seen. Following a series of mobile phone conversations between Gerry McCann and former Prime Minister Gordon Brown, Brown pressurised the Portuguese authorities to allow Gerry McCann himself to release a description based on Tanners dubious claims.

27. The Home Office refused the Portuguese police permission to examine the McCanns credit card and bank statements, mobile phone records and Madeleines medical records.

28. Gordon Brown was told that Portuguese detective Mr Amaral, who took the McCanns in for questioning, would be removed from his post before he himself was informed.

SECTION B. The evidence of the cadaver dogs

29. On British police advice, the Portuguese asked top dog handler Martin Grime to bring his springer spaniels, Eddie and Keela, to Praia da Luz. Eddie is trained to detect the scent of human corpses; Keela is a bloodhound. Eddie had never given a false alert in over 200 previous outings. He alerted to the odour of a human corpse in these locations: four different places in the McCanns apartment, two of Dr Kate McCanns clothes, one of the childrens T-shirts, on the pink soft toy, Cuddle Cat, and in two places in the car the McCanns hired. Eddie did not alert to a corpse scent anywhere else in Praia da Luz. Keela detected blood, which may have been Madeleines blood, at some of these places.

30. When they heard about the dogs findings, the McCanns reacted strangely, claiming that 
· The smell of death may have been found on Kates clothes because she was said to have been close to six corpses in her last two weeks at work, on the pink soft toy Cuddle Cat because she sometimes took Cuddle Cat to work, or that the smell of death could have come from rotting meat that Gerry McCann was taking to the local rubbish dump from time to time
· If Madeleines DNA, were to be found in the boot of their car, it may have come from the childrens dirty nappies they claimed they were carrying in the boot
· Any blood found in the flat might have come from Madeleine grazing her leg or suffering a nosebleed. In fact, with the help of Martin Grimes bloodhound, the police found blood underneath the tiles below a window in the living room of the McCanns apartment.

31. The McCanns also claimed that sniffer dogs were notoriously unreliable. They quoted a U.S. case where a cadaver dogs alert was said to be wrong. Months later, the dogs alert was proved right.

32. In 2008, a Portuguese TV interviewer asked: How can you explain the scent of cadaver found by the British dogs? Kate McCann replied: Maybe you should ask the judiciary. They have examined all evidence. When the interviewer pressed Kate McCann for an explanation, Gerry McCann intervened, smirking, and replied: Ask the dogs, Sandra.

33. When the McCanns moved from their apartment to a villa in Praia da Luz, a neighbour saw their car boot left open all night long. A relative of the McCanns, Michael Wright, admitted to police that this was because of a horrible smell in the car. This was the same car where Eddie, the cadaver dog, alerted to the smell of a corpse.

34. Kate McCann clutched Cuddle Cat in front of TV cameras, claiming it reminded her of Madeleine, and was comforting. Yet shortly before the sniffer dogs arrived, she washed Cuddle Cat, claiming it smelled of sun tan lotion. This would make forensic analysis of it much harder.

SECTION C. Strange things the McCanns have said and done

35. The McCanns ignored police advice not to publicise Madeleines distinctive mark in her right eye, a coloboma. They said that if she was with an abductor, it could place her life in danger. On 15 July 2009, Gerry McCann said: We thought it was possible that publicising her coloboma could harm Madeleine. Her abductor might do something to her eye. But in marketing terms it was a good ploy.

36. Kate McCann, in 2007, said: I know that what happened is not due to the fact of us leaving the children asleep. I know it happened under other circumstances.
37. On 3 June 2007, Gerry McCann said: We want a big event to raise awareness she is still missingIt wont be a one-year anniversary, it will be sooner than that. On 28 June, he said: I have no doubt we will be able to sustain a high profile for Madeleines disappearance in the long-term.

38. On 11 December 2009, Gerry McCann said: There is no evidence that we were involved in Madeleines death. The previous year, the McCanns spokesman said: Can I suggest you actually quote me accurately. I said: I believe Kate and Gerry are not responsible for Madeleines death.

39. On 24 August 2007, Gerry McCann, in a Scottish TV interview, said: In fact, one of the slight positives in all of this is that there is so much rumour about what did and didn't happen, it's actually very difficult, if you're reading the newspapers, watching TV, to know what is true and what's not.

40. Asked to comment on his reaction at learning that Madeleine had been abducted, Dr Gerald McCann said: It was like being told you were overdrawn on your student loan.

41. Clarence Mitchell, the McCanns spokesman, said in September 2007: There is a wholly innocent explanation for any material the police may or may not have found.

42. Unlike most couples who lose a dear child, they did not cling to their other two children. Others cared for them while they flew round the world to meet the Pope, visit the U.S. and do TV interviews.

43. As with all of us, the McCanns body language may yield valuable clues. During TV interviews, the following conduct has been observed: avoiding eye contact, nervous twitching, tense facial expressions, shaking their heads while making various assertions, and touching or scratching their faces at difficult moments. They were seen smiling and laughing on what would have been Madeleines 4th birthday, just 10 days after she went missing. Many people say they have not seen evidence of the grief that couples would normally express if they had lost a much-loved daughter.

SECTION D. The Fund and the McCanns private detectives

44. Only 13% of the McCanns Find Madeleine Fund has been spent on searching for Madeleine. The Fund is a private company, not a charity. Much of it has been used on the McCanns legal expenses.

45. The first detectives the McCanns employed were the highly controversial Spanish group Metodo 3. Just before Christmas 2007, their boss, Francisco Marco, boasted his men were closing in on Madeleines kidnappers, promising Madeleine will be home by Christmas. These were lies.

46. Next, the McCanns turned to a private investigator called Kevin Halligen, who has various aliases. He set up a one-man company called Oakley International, formed after Madeleine disappeared. Yet the McCanns spokesman claimed Oakley were the big boys in international private detection. The McCanns are said to have paid Halligen £500,000, which he squandered on high living and hard drinking, achieving nothing. At present (January 2011), he has been in Belmarsh High Security Prison over a year, awaiting extradition to the U.S., wher he is required to answer $2 fraud charges.

47. All the main private investigation agencies used by the McCanns had expertise in such areas as money-laundering, fraud, state security and intelligence - not in finding missing children.

48. The McCanns have produced 16 different artists impressions of suspects, persons of interest and persons we wish to eliminate from our enquiries. Yet despite their spending millions of pounds, we, the public, know nothing whatsoever about who is supposed to have abducted Madeleine.

49. The McCanns took legal action to ban Mr Amarals book on the case: The Truth About A Lie. They succeeded in September 2009. But in October 2010 the Portuguese Appeal Court lifted that ban. The McCanns are carrying on with their libel action against Mr Amaral, using their Fund to do so.

50. The McCanns said late last year that their Fund was running low and that the Fund might run out of money soon. Yet at the very same time, they were negotiating a multi-million pound book deal


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe the reason the Tapas 9 are involved is because one of them was responsible for her death?

Perhaps she had been sedated and had an accident or became ill and died. Each of the nights bar the one she went 'missing' on there was someone in the apartments checking on them all the time not dining with everyone else. Someone on a forum I read mentioned that maybe they left the kids on purpose on the 3rd May so that no one person was responsible for the checking and they were all equally to blame should anything happen?

If someone else was responsible, maybe Kate and Gerry felt they couldn't call emergency services etc because a post-mortem would reveal the sedatives = problems for them.

I wonder if that's how the whole Tapas 9 seem to be involved, makes so much sense...And the abduction story was concocted after she was dead and had been the day before May 3rd or so...


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i wholly agree with the last 2 posts...

i think they do know more than they have led us to believe.... 

come on met police.. interview them both, one at a time, lets see which one cracks first.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I also think that you cannot take the Madeleine Files as absolute truth. I think that everything needs to be looked at with scepticism, because of course people will believe whatever it says on the internet if its more interesting.

But I have had a suspicion right from when this kicked off, how they have got away with it I don't know. Also if they did bring someone to trial, how would you be able to get a jury that hasn't been persuaded one way or the other?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I also think that you cannot take the Madeleine Files as absolute truth. I think that everything needs to be looked at with scepticism, because of course people will believe whatever it says on the internet if its more interesting.
> 
> But I have had a suspicion right from when this kicked off, how they have got away with it I don't know. Also if they did bring someone to trial, how would you be able to get a jury that hasn't been persuaded one way or the other?


I think the issue is, no matter what evidence of a dead body was in the flat and the like, with no body they can't prove how she died to have any idea if they did it. Without a body they can't even really say she's dead unless someone confesses. I figure that must be the reason there have been no serious charges brought forward for anyone, the lack of a body.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> But I have had a suspicion right from when this kicked off, how they have got away with it I don't know. Also if they did bring someone to trial, how would you be able to get a jury that hasn't been persuaded one way or the other?


I have been thinking this about a jury myself. It would be very difficult to give anyone involved a fair trial, particularly if it was the parents involved. I would like to say I would be unbiased but there is certainly a great deal of circumstancial evidence that would could give reasonable doubt. This may result in whoever getting away with it.  The whole thing is a nightmare!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> i wholly agree with the last 2 posts...
> 
> i think they do know more than they have led us to believe....
> 
> come on met police.. interview them both, one at a time, lets see which one cracks first.


They have had four years to perfect their fairystory! They have it off to a fine T - they are going to be tuff nuts to crack those two!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They have had four years to perfect their fairystory! They have it off to a fine T - they are going to be tuff nuts to crack those two!


totaly agree with you there


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

The more lies they tell, the harder it will buy to keep up the façade!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> The more lies they tell, the harder it will buy to keep up the façade!


I would normally agree but I think after four years they have perfected their story , They are both of above average education & do suspect that they will insist on their solicitor being present when and if they are brought in!
That combination will make it a hard task.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would normally agree but I think after four years they have perfected their story , They are both of above average education & do suspect that they will insist on their solicitor being present when and if they are brought in!
> That combination will make it a hard task.


Maybe the more they tell it the more they believe. If they are lying they will make a slip up somewhere!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Even if somehow they caused the death of their girl and were successful in cover -up I do feel for them..as a parent I realise we are never perfect...now my son just had a surgery after accident that happened at home...he fell off kitchen stool...and broke his nose badly...needed long op to put it back...wish I punished him fro rocking that chair instead just telling him off...


If guilty they definitely suffered a lot...and there is a reasonable doubt about it...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> Maybe the more they tell it the more they believe. If they are lying they will make a slip up somewhere!


If they are involved they will slip up eventually I sincerely hope they are not but I have a feeling they are!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> If they are involved they will slip up eventually I sincerely hope they are not but I have a feeling they are!


If this were the case and there had been an accident and they escaped a manslaughter charge sol assuming they disposed of the body and casting aside the seriousness of all the policed time wasted, There would be a massive fraud issue possibly embezzlement and also I seem to remember that serveral business men and newspapers donated large sums of money toways the campagne to find Madeliene.

where the hell would the courts start unravelling it all! All sounds to impossible for ANYONE to even attempt to pull !

Maybe its other people/someone else at that dinner table that we should be focused on


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

If they are guilty, why would they keep pulling it all back into the limelight?

Most kids that go missing, the case is put on a back burner or closed after a certain timescale.. So why is this one getting more attention??

I don't get it myself..


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If this were the case and there had been an accident and they escaped a manslaughter charge sol assuming they disposed of the body and casting aside the seriousness of all the policed time wasted, There would be a massive fraud issue possibly embezzlement and also I seem to remember that serveral business men and newspapers donated large sums of money toways the campagne to find Madeliene.
> 
> where the hell would the courts start unravelling it all! All sounds to impossible for ANYONE to even attempt to pull !
> 
> Maybe its other people/someone else at that dinner table that we should be focused on


So do you think they will ever get to the bottom of it, DT? What do you think about the book release? Don't undersand why they need to raise more money for the Fund, now the Gvt is footing the bill with the tax-payers' money?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

henry said:


> So do you think they will ever get to the bottom of it, DT? What do you think about the book release? Don't undersand why they need to raise more money for the Fund, now the Gvt is footing the bill with the tax-payers' money?


The are getting a 3.5 million special grant I believe! And lets face it! that aint going to last long. I may be way off track but I think they already know what happened to Maddie - and the grant is for the evidence they need to prove it! Guess time will tell! There will be things that have NEVER been released to the newspapers - but I'm thinking perhaps someones mouth has run away with itself!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If this were the case and there had been an accident and they escaped a manslaughter charge sol assuming they disposed of the body and casting aside the seriousness of all the policed time wasted, There would be a massive fraud issue possibly embezzlement and also I seem to remember that serveral business men and newspapers donated large sums of money toways the campagne to find Madeliene.
> 
> where the hell would the courts start unravelling it all! All sounds to impossible for ANYONE to even attempt to pull !
> 
> Maybe its other people/someone else at that dinner table that we should be focused on



I certainly believe they all knew something more than they were telling! perhaps they kept quiet about an accident because they sedated their kids too!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I certainly believe they all knew something more than they were telling! perhaps they kept quiet about an accident because they sedated their kids too!


I would imagine that folk can get complacent Suzy as time goes on, they think they have go away with it and they let their guard fall, someone could have overheard something, someone could have found something. Maybe some of us are reading too much in it"

BUT - if this does out to be false then it would be terrible for people like the parents of people such as little Ben Needham whos abduction got nowhere need the media coverage as Maddie has had.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Tink82 said:


> If they are guilty, why would they keep pulling it all back into the limelight?
> 
> Most kids that go missing, the case is put on a back burner or closed after a certain timescale.. So why is this one getting more attention??
> 
> I don't get it myself..


IMO Money and the attention and of course they may know a body will never be found


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Tink82 said:


> If they are guilty, why would they keep pulling it all back into the limelight?
> 
> Most kids that go missing, the case is put on a back burner or closed after a certain timescale.. So why is this one getting more attention??
> 
> I don't get it myself..


they love the attention they are getting....

look at the hamiltons..... just when you thought they had dissappeared... hey presto they they are again...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I do not think we will ever know...but i t hink that if you get a snowball rolling it may get difficult to stop it...it will look suspicious too...


Just too many questions unanswered....
Like - they said they are not going back until they find her..but as soon as the "dogs sniffers and cadaver" issue appeared they go to UK?

The thing is we do not know really what happened...just that feeling that the story does not stick together..somehow....somewhere..


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

gladass said:


> IMO Money and the attention and of course they may know a body will never be found


Where would you think that perhaps a body can be that it would NEVER be found gladass? 
OR anyone else - how would you dispose of a body?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Where would you think that perhaps a body can be that it would NEVER be found gladass?
> OR anyone else - how would you dispose of a body?


Not sure DT there was talk about the animal cremetoriam in portugal. The priest also gave them the keys to the church.

If I was hidin one I would choose to put body in a grave on top of already buried person or on a chair in the Job Centre as not a lot happening in them nowadays  so no one would notice


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

gladass said:


> Not sure DT there was talk about the animal cremetoriam in portugal. The priest also gave them the keys to the church.
> 
> If I was hidin one I would choose to put body in a grave on top of already buried person or on a chair in the Job Centre as not a lot happening in them nowadays  so no one would notice


where is that fridge? 

might be she is not dead. one of the dinner party guests has sold her?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

gladass said:


> Not sure DT there was talk about the animal cremetoriam in portugal. The priest also gave them the keys to the church.
> 
> If I was hidin one I would choose to put body in a grave on top of already buried person or on a chair in the Job Centre as not a lot happening in them nowadays  so no one would notice


Like the job centre theory

I was thinging feed it to the pigs - BUT way too messy


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> where is that fridge?
> 
> might be she is not dead. one of the dinner party guests has sold her?


There was quite a lot of talk at time on Madeleine forums that Gerry had flown home in private plane with blue holdall that had been in cupboard where cadavar smell was pinpointed----so could be anywhere I suppose


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

gladass said:


> There was quite a lot of talk at time on Madeleine forums that Gerry had flown home in private plane with blue holdall that had been in cupboard where cadavar smell was pinpointed----so could be anywhere I suppose


So could have been disposed of anywhere then! in any incinerator! And no one better to dicest a boby I guess then the Mccanns


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Like the job centre theory
> 
> I was thinging feed it to the pigs - BUT way too messy


My god can you imagine them doing that to their own child? I do think they have something to do with her going missing. 
Maybe they have an attention seeking disorder and even tho they know what happened they know how to milk the attentionwho knows?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

harley bear said:


> My god can you imagine them doing that to their own child? I do think they have something to do with her going missing.
> Maybe they have an attention seeking disorder and even tho they know what happened they know how to milk the attentionwho knows?


You only have to read Gerrys blog entries and watch their interviews on YouTube to realise its all about them


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gladass said:


> You only have to read Gerrys blog entries and watch their interviews on YouTube to realise its all about them


Its amazing what people do for attention and what lengths people will go to, quite sick really!
I cant remember her name, but do you remember the mother who kept her kid sarah i think her name was sedated under the bed so she could get in the papers and money to help 'find' her daughter?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Its amazing what people do for attention and what lengths people will go to, quite sick really!
> I cant remember her name, but do you remember the mother who kept her kid sarah i think her name was sedated under the bed so she could get in the papers and money to help 'find' her daughter?


That's not the Shannon Matthews one is it?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> That's not the Shannon Matthews one is it?


Yeah thats it! I couldnt remember her name for the life of me


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

harley bear said:


> My god can you imagine them doing that to their own child? I do think they have something to do with her going missing.
> Maybe they have an attention seeking disorder and even tho they know what happened they know how to milk the attentionwho knows?


No! I could not imagine any normal person doing that NO!
BUT - we have to remember they are BOTH doctors to their take on death could well be very different from some of our feelings regarding death!

BUT! a it happens - I DID not think that the Mccanns were responsible for Maddies dissapearence - but someone else either at that dinner table or associated with them! SOMEONE who knew that those children were alone in that apartment, as they had been on other nights!

That said! I am, since reading many of the links, coming round to think that maybe, just maybe the Mc Canns did have a finger in this! BUT if they did I believe it were accidental - Maddie fell, died of her injuries, they were worried they were going to be charged with manslaughter as traces of drugs would have been found in her body , so concocted up this abduction!

If we do EVER find out - I would hope it would be the later!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Yeah thats it! I couldnt remember her name for the life of me


I always forget too! Only remembered as someone mentioned it at some point on this thread I think. Found under her uncle's bed or something wasn't she :nonod:

Then her Mum's partner had his computer confiscated as it had loads of child porn on I think...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No! I could not imagine any normal person doing that NO!
> BUT - we have to remember they are BOTH doctors to their take on death could well be very different from some of our feelings regarding death!
> 
> BUT! a it happens - I DID not think that the Mccanns were responsible for Maddies dissapearence - but someone else either at that dinner table or associated with them! SOMEONE who knew that those children were alone in that apartment, as they had been on other nights!
> ...


I didnt think they were involved at, just thought they were negligent leaving the kids alone, now i think they know something they are not letting out. 
Your right they probably do thing differently about death BUT when it comes to your own child! You have to be a pretty screwed up individual to hurt your own child.



GoldenShadow said:


> I always forget too! Only remembered as someone mentioned it at some point on this thread I think. Found under her uncle's bed or something wasn't she :nonod:
> 
> Then her Mum's partner had his computer confiscated as it had loads of child porn on I think...


I didnt realize it had already been mentioned on here. 
The mother had the rest of her kids put into care didnt she? I wonder if she has any of them back yet?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I didnt realize it had already been mentioned on here.
> The mother had the rest of her kids put into care didnt she? I wonder if she has any of them back yet?


I have a feeling she might still be in prison? Or I've not heard if she got out but I do forget lots of things


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I didnt realize it had already been mentioned on here.
> The mother had the rest of her kids put into care didnt she? I wonder if she has any of them back yet?


If its the matthews woman she is still under lock and key I think


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have a feeling she might still be in prison? Or I've not heard if she got out but I do forget lots of things


Yeah me too, i dont catch up on the news very often. I think you might be right about her still being in prison. I havent heard anything about her in a while.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Doubt that Matthews woman will get Shannon back! she certainly does NOT deserve to


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Doubt that Matthews woman will get Shannon back! she certainly does NOT deserve to


No she doesnt! People like her dont deserve to have kids! Or the McCann's for that matter!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No! I could not imagine any normal person doing that NO!
> BUT - we have to remember they are BOTH doctors to their take on death could well be very different from some of our feelings regarding death!
> 
> BUT! a it happens - I DID not think that the Mccanns were responsible for Maddies dissapearence - but someone else either at that dinner table or associated with them! SOMEONE who knew that those children were alone in that apartment, as they had been on other nights!
> ...


As a mother, if one of my daughters died I dont think I would cope, BUT if they had died and I knew that I had played some part in it, I think I would actually take my own life because I couldnt live with the guilt. I know this because if one of them does so much as shut there fingers in the door I feel terrible guilt for not catching the door in time etc...
So IF this is the case, then she is a bloody good actress, or had no love in the first place for it to be replaced with guilt


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Where would you think that perhaps a body can be that it would NEVER be found gladass?
> OR anyone else - how would you dispose of a body?


"My OH thinks poor Madeleine died and they got someone to dispose of her body at sea." 

Had mentioned this in the middle of one of my previous posts but have been saying all along that he's going a bit OTT and has been watching too much CSI!!! Now after reading a lot of the links and what you have all been saying, I'm inclined to agree with him. It would be the easiest way to hide the evidence and highly unlikely to be discovered.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

The Portuogese have always thought it was the parents hence why the investigation didn't concentrate heavily in other areas, there r numerous marinas, parkland etc which they could have used to dispose of a body where it would never be found, the authorities also think there has been some sort of cover up from the UK and the parents protected, certainly the detective who worked the case has this opinion when I spoke to him a few years ago and he has never changed that opinion, he did not go into detail but wouldn't b surprised if something does come to light later down the line


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ditsy42 said:


> The Portuogese have always thought it was the parents hence why the investigation didn't concentrate heavily in other areas, there r numerous marinas, parkland etc which they could have used to dispose of a body where it would never be found, the authorities also think there has been some sort of cover up from the UK and the parents protected, certainly the detective who worked the case has this opinion when I spoke to him a few years ago and he has never changed that opinion, he did not go into detail but wouldn't b surprised if something does come to light later down the line


Oh did u know the detective then??


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh did u know the detective then??


I own a place in Portugal and he also lives in the same complex, that was just his opinion like I said he didn't go into detials of the case but he was adamant


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ditsy42 said:


> I own a place in Portugal and he also lives in the same complex, that was just his opinion like I said he didn't go into detials of the case but he was adamant


Ahh right!  yes I certainly think there will be some shock news at some point!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't stop thinking about all this now. I think Kate and Gerry regularly sedated the children, so that they could go off and have dinner without them waking up. I think either the sedation was too strong and Maddie died that way or she somehow awoke and fell out of bed. I think they came back and found her dead and panicked thinking that everyone would find out about the sedation. Then there children would be taken away and there careers would be in ruins.
I think they maybe kept Maddies body in that fridge for a short time and maybe thats why they disposed of it? 
They then concocted the whole last day, the creche records were forged to make it appear that Maddie had been alive that day, the last photo was created so it would all look like Maddie had been abducted on that day but actually she had died the day before?
This gave them time to think things through and create a cover story.
I have seen a lot of programs about the work that police dogs do and they hardly ever get it wrong. The fact that the scent of death was found not only in the hire car but also on Kates clothes and Maddies toy shows they must have been in contact with a dead body. Kates excuses for being in contact with dead bodies whilst working in the weeks before, is just utter rubbish and that she took Maddies toy to work sometimes. Its just not plausible.
As for the talk of Maddies genitals in the book makes me think perhaps they were somehow involved in paedophilia(therefore explaining why Maddie might have been sedated?) as it is a really odd thing to say!
I now truly believe if the parents or the tapas 7 didn't have anything to do with at least the disposal of the body if not the murder then it would be a miracle! There is so many things that don't add up, I just hope someone gets to the bottom of it and can prove one way or another if indeed Maddie is dead and these theories are true.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes agree with the above- very much my line of thinking....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes agree with the above- very much my line of thinking....


Yep same here! - what was it Kate said in the book about the genitals??

Me and OH were talking about this all last night and deffo think the same as above!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Yep same here! - what was it Kate said in the book about the genitals??


I read it earlier on in this thread. Something like 'I keep imagining Maddies genitals all ripped' or something along those lines. As if she thinks Maddie might have been used by paedophiles, why would she think like that in such detail? Such a sick thing to say


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> I read it earlier on in this thread. Something like 'I keep imagining Maddies genitals all ripped' or something along those lines. As if she thinks Maddie might have been used by paedophiles, why would she think like that in such detail? Such a sick thing to say


Oh god thats awful  - if she had those thoughts ( I can understand her thinking horrible things -but not to that extreme) she should not have divulged them in a book!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well i think you have all got this sorted, call off scotland yard, tell the portugese police to put their feet up and get ya skates on and arrest gerry and kate. . . Case closed by PF members.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I really want to read her book now but i dont want to line the pockets of liars
It makes me sick to the stomach to think they could have killed that pretty little thing
I dont remember hearing about them getting rid of the fridge, why on earth would they have wanted to do that if there wasnt something going on? Surely they had to tell police where they took it as its theft! 
They should have locked them both up! And threatened their friends with the same if they didnt tell the truth.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I really want to read her book now but i dont want to line the pockets of liars
> It makes me sick to the stomach to think they could have killed that pretty little thing
> I dont remember hearing about them getting rid of the fridge, why on earth would they have wanted to do that if there wasnt something going on?


I want to read the book too but feel the same way as you. No doubt it will be in Poundland in the not too distant future!
I didn't know about the fridge thing until I read it earlier on in this thread and also the smell on Kates shorts.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Wonder if they will get wind of this thread ? This site has quite an internet presence and they have been very very diligent in silencing any negative or accusatory stuff about themselves.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

We could be being watched right now!

I would never buy the book on principle - Its not that I dont want Maddy found I would love for that to happen but I really do think she is dead now - tbo I would feel very voyeristic (sp) and paying to hear about a little girl who could be dead just does not sit right with me - for me reading is entertainment - this book is not and should not be classed as that imo.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Wonder if they will get wind of this thread ? This site has quite an internet presence and they have been very very diligent in silencing any negative or accusatory stuff about themselves.


I'm only going on stuff that has been posted on other websites and fitting it all together to make some sort of sense. I haven't said anything that hasn't been said before. Maybe if they didn't want to be accused then they should have answered the questions put to them.
If my child went missing I would do everything possible to help find them, including answering all the questions put to me. They haven't done this and there must be a reason behind it.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

CreativeLC said:


> I want to read the book too but feel the same way as you. No doubt it will be in Poundland in the not too distant future!
> I didn't know about the fridge thing until I read it earlier on in this thread and also the smell on Kates shorts.


I wouldnt even buy it from poundland! My oh thinks im being judgmental about them and refuses to believe anything until its proven!
I hope they are shiting bricks now they know that scotland yard are on the case:blink:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well after reading a lot of the posts on here it certainly sounds like the parents had something to do with this, i really hope they havnt.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Well after reading a lot of the posts on here it certainly sounds like the parents had something to do with this, i really hope they havnt.


*I agree things don't look too good for them do they? I honestly can't bring myself to say i think they had something to do with Madeleines dissapearance,because if they are innocent i'd feel ashamed.But i do feel something isn't right.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I agree things don't look too good for them do they? I honestly can't bring myself to say i think they had something to do with Madeleines dissapearance,because if they are innocent i'd feel ashamed.But i do feel something isn't right.*


I feel exactly the same when it first happened i never thought that they were involved until a couple of months later and i was a bit unsure of their innocence, but having read some of whats on here and i know some wont be proven but as you its not looking good. I do really hope they havnt anything to do with it other than leaving her that night.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> I'm only going on stuff that has been posted on other websites and fitting it all together to make some sort of sense. I haven't said anything that hasn't been said before. Maybe if they didn't want to be accused then they should have answered the questions put to them.
> If my child went missing I would do everything possible to help find them, including answering all the questions put to me. They haven't done this and there must be a reason behind it.


Oh i wasn't being judgemental of the thread just making an observation. They have been very rigourous about silencing negative comments, it's something they have been critiscised for in the past too i think.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

CreativeLC said:


> I want to read the book too but feel the same way as you. No doubt it will be in Poundland in the not too distant future!
> I didn't know about the fridge thing until I read it earlier on in this thread and also the smell on Kates shorts.


Most of the book can be read online. Inspector Amaral's book and documentary can also b read/viewed online. The comment in Kates book re private parts was " her perfect genitals torn apart". Its all sick imo. Most supporters of Justice for Madeleine have the theory she died accidently and then body was hidin to save their twins and careers. 
Many sites that spoke out were closed down by Clarence Mitchell. They want the world to only hear their story and no one else's. There is an interesting interview when Gerry is asked about what the dogs discovered and he actually throws a strop, pulls his mic off and starts shouting at the interviewer. Kate sticks up for his behaviour by saying " its warm in here, he just needs some air". Now previous to that question he was laughing and joking. Strange behaviour indeed and from day 1


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gladass said:


> Most of the book can be read online. Inspector Amaral's book and documentary can also b read/viewed online. The comment in Kates book re private parts was " her perfect genitals torn apart". Its all sick imo. Most supporters of Justice for Madeleine have the theory she died accidently and then body was hidin to save their twins and careers.
> Many sites that spoke out were closed down by Clarence Mitchell. They want the world to only hear their story and no one else's. There is an interesting interview when Gerry is asked about what the dogs discovered and he actually throws a strop, pulls his mic off and starts shouting at the interviewer. Kate sticks up for his behaviour by saying " its warm in here, he just needs some air". Now previous to that question he was laughing and joking. Strange behaviour indeed and from day 1


Where is that interview of gerry? Why on earth would anyone laugh or joke?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Where is that interview of gerry? Why on earth would anyone laugh or joke?


I am posting from iphone so difficult to link at moment but if you go to mccannfiles.com or pamalam site u should get quite a few there and most of the interviews they did were bizarre


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting programme on BBC1 now (9pm) about forensics.........


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

As I've been following this thread from the beginning, I just feel I have to say this. 
I started reading this because I was interested as to why Scotland Yard were going to be investigating and reopening the case and wondered what the Forum Members thought. I have previously wondered about a few odd things, like why they never showed any real emotion and why they were more interested in meeting the Pope and jetting around the world rather than looking for Madeleine in Portugal. Like many of you, I felt uneasy about both of them but then people do react differently. 
I have been angry about the way they left Madeleine and the twins that night but have also felt sympathy for them for their child going missing. I have believed the abduction story and have been hoping and praying that Madeleine would be found alive. I do not have papers or magazines, only got the Internet 2 months ago and am often away without a telly so I have not been aware of many of the developments regarding the case. 

As I have read through this thread and some of the links like the McCann files my opinion has gradually change from one of disbelief to thinking that they must have been involved in some dodgy goings on and certainly seem to know what has happened to their daughter. I do not want to believe this of anyone, let alone two people who are doctors but the discrepancies and, especially the comments in Kate's book are unbelievable, as is what the sniffer dogs found. Now all I am hoping is that little girl justs justice and those responsible, whether parent or not, get what they deserve. 

As for being watched or taking any action about this, they should remember that this is an alleged democracy we live in and we are all entitled to our views, especially when the evidence is stacking up in the negative. 

I wonder how many of you reading this thread have changed your minds about it all because you have now looked into it all further?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> As I've been following this thread from the beginning, I just feel I have to say this.
> I started reading this because I was interested as to why Scotland Yard were going to be investigating and reopening the case and wondered what the Forum Members thought. I have previously wondered about a few odd things, like why they never showed any real emotion and why they were more interested in meeting the Pope and jetting around the world rather than looking for Madeleine in Portugal. Like many of you, I felt uneasy about both of them but then people do react differently.
> I have been angry about the way they left Madeleine and the twins that night but have also felt sympathy for them for their child going missing. I have believed the abduction story and have been hoping and praying that Madeleine would be found alive. I do not have papers or magazines, only got the Internet 2 months ago and am often away without a telly so I have not been aware of many of the developments regarding the case.
> 
> ...


The very first thing I said to my OH (now ex) at the time is that the parents had something to do with it. Since then I have only encountered small snippets of the case and have steered clear of reading about it. I felt so strongly that it was the parents and got sick of hearing about where they were going, who they were seeing etc when they should have been looking for their Daughter!
Reading all this information just confirms my first thoughts, but I had no idea there was so much evidence against them and yet STILL they walk free 
Hopefully there will be justice for Madeleine soon


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

On Daybreak this morning - there are now 30 detectives working on this case....watch this space.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

henry said:


> On Daybreak this morning - there are now 30 detectives working on this case....watch this space.


Erm! interesting They is a heck of a lot of manpower to put on an old case - unless of course they a privvy to summat spicy! I wonder if we are going to hear of a breakthrough in the not to distant future!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

All I will say is......... I don't necessarily think this timing (with the book release) is a coincidence.....


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Talking about this yesterday with my housemate and her boyfriend and MY GOD I nearly went into a full on rage at him! He actually openly said "If I had kids, I'd put them to bed and go out and have some adult fun, otherwise there's no point in a holiday, how much trouble can a 4 year old get into?"

omg I was so close to screaming at him. He's not going anywhere near my future child 
I just ignored him...housemate could see the rage building up in my eyes, I could read the fear in hers. I get very heated when it comes to children and animals and he is so blase' about it...if I spoke to her about it she'd blame his aspergers again...at least I know she probs agrees with me rather than him 
Goes to show there _are_ human beings in this world that would leave small children unattended and think nothing of it :


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Argent said:


> Talking about this yesterday with my housemate and her boyfriend and MY GOD I nearly went into a full on rage at him! He actually openly said "If I had kids, I'd put them to bed and go out and have some adult fun, otherwise there's no point in a holiday, how much trouble can a 4 year old get into?"
> 
> omg I was so close to screaming at him. He's not going anywhere near my future child
> I just ignored him...housemate could see the rage building up in my eyes, I could read the fear in hers. I get very heated when it comes to children and animals and he is so blase' about it...if I spoke to her about it she'd blame his aspergers again...at least I know she probs agrees with me rather than him
> Goes to show there _are_ human beings in this world that would leave small children unattended and think nothing of it :


Apart from the fact that its illegal and the kids would get taken away, I would not leave a child home alone, much as I'd like to when they do my head in, I'd never leave them alone. Babysitting is bad enough for me, could not do full time. But kids could reek havoc, and also be distressed when left alone. God knows how it might affect them!

The legal age over night is 15 to be left alone. Know this because my friends mum when we were younger had to be on day shift while her dad worked nights because legally they couldn't both do nights because my friend was only 14 and they sort legal info on this!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Apart from the fact that its illegal and the kids would get taken away, I would not leave a child home alone, much as I'd like to when they do my head in, I'd never leave them alone. Babysitting is bad enough for me, could not do full time. But kids could reek havoc, and also be distressed when left alone. God knows how it might affect them!
> 
> The legal age over night is 15 to be left alone. Know this because my friends mum when we were younger had to be on day shift while her dad worked nights because legally they couldn't both do nights because my friend was only 14 and they sort legal info on this!


Actually I think you are wrong there!
There is no law to say that a child of any age cannot be left alone!
BUT if that child comes to any harm then it then DOES become an offence.

Correct me if I am wrong anyone


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Actually I think you are wrong there!
> There is no law to say that a child of any age cannot be left alone!
> BUT if that child comes to any harm then it then DOES become an offence.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong anyone


Spot on DT -there is no law to say at what age a child can be left alone. All children are unique and whilst one 12 year old could be left alone another may not.

BUT it is still the responsibility of the parent to keep their child safe and if anything does happen to the child then the parent will be accountable.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Not meaning to go off track anyone!

BUT! can someone tell me how or who has decided that it is more important to find Madeleine McCann then it is to find Ben Needham

I do not mean this is a nasty way - but who the hell decides WHICH child is more important?


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not meaning to go off track anyone!
> 
> BUT! can someone tell me how or who has decided that it is more important to find Madeleine McCann then it is to find Ben Needham
> 
> I do not mean this is a nasty way - but who the hell decides WHICH child is more important?


Very well said DT, I agree with you completely. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not meaning to go off track anyone!
> 
> BUT! can someone tell me how or who has decided that it is more important to find Madeleine McCann then it is to find Ben Needham
> 
> I do not mean this is a nasty way - but who the hell decides WHICH child is more important?


This is very true hun, there are loads of missing children i am sure over the years, what has happened to all of them!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not meaning to go off track anyone!
> 
> BUT! can someone tell me how or who has decided that it is more important to find Madeleine McCann then it is to find Ben Needham
> 
> I do not mean this is a nasty way - but who the hell decides WHICH child is more important?


Money decides!! IMO!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread, but this is just my own subjective view....

Leaving aside any rational analysis of the facts-of which I suppose we don't really know the half of anyway- something about this case has never felt right on an instinctual level for me. Human beings are very sophisticated communicators on a base level, when we feel something instinctively it isn't coming out of no where, it's based on all those minute, complex little cues that people give off and that give rise to feelings of something not being quite right, without ever really being able to put your finger on exactly what that is. I think its interesting that so many people watch the McCanns and alarm bells ring that somehow it just doesn't add up. I mean of course that is evidence of nothing in real terms. 

But I have never felt more like this than after watching a documentary they put out about a year or so after it happened. I just remember coming away from that program thinking, wow, it really was them..... When previously I had been pretty on the fence about it. Those were just my feelings, nothing more. 

As an aside, I think it is completely ridiculous that they release a book that includes info. on their baby's disappearance/ abduction/potential murder has impacted on their capabilities of making love? Who possibly thinks that it would be a good idea to include stuff like that?!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but this is just my own subjective view....
> 
> Leaving aside any rational analysis of the facts-of which I suppose we don't really know the half of anyway- something about this case has never felt right on an instinctual level for me. Human beings are very sophisticated communicators on a base level, when we feel something instinctively it isn't coming out of no where, it's based on all those minute, complex little cues that people give off and that give rise to feelings of something not being quite right, without ever really being able to put your finger on exactly what that is. I think its interesting that so many people watch the McCanns and alarm bells ring that somehow it just doesn't add up. I mean of course that is evidence of nothing in real terms.
> 
> ...


I personally don't want to know that sort of stuff.... and nor do I want to read graphic descriptions such as the one Kate McCann wrote on page 129 of the book........


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

henry said:


> I personally don't want to know that sort of stuff.... and nor do I want to read graphic descriptions such as the one Kate McCann wrote on page 129 of the book........


No me neither. Who would really? I can't imagine that there are many people who when thinking about this case think to themselves- oh I wonder if they have a regular healthy sex life these days?

I just find it thoroughly inappropriate.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Why do people right books?? To sell them for what??

MONEY!!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Why do people right books?? To sell them for what??
> 
> MONEY!!


I smell a rat .... that's all I'm saying!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

henry said:


> I smell a rat .... that's all I'm saying!


I smell a whole bl**dy colony


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but this is just my own subjective view....
> 
> Leaving aside any rational analysis of the facts-of which I suppose we don't really know the half of anyway- something about this case has never felt right on an instinctual level for me. Human beings are very sophisticated communicators on a base level, when we feel something instinctively it isn't coming out of no where, it's based on all those minute, complex little cues that people give off and that give rise to feelings of something not being quite right, without ever really being able to put your finger on exactly what that is. I think its interesting that so many people watch the McCanns and alarm bells ring that somehow it just doesn't add up. I mean of course that is evidence of nothing in real terms.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how i feel, just cant really explain it but like i said i have always really struggled to feel any empathy for them as individuals and given the circumstances that is VERY unlike me.

Gut Feeling and Intuition are remarkable things


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> This is exactly how i feel, just cant really explain it but like i said i have always really struggled to feel any empathy for them as individuals and given the circumstances that is VERY unlike me.
> 
> Gut Feeling and Intuition are remarkable things


Yeah the way I see it is that I'd stop short of condeming them as murderers outright because it's a hell of a charge and we don't really know for sure but if pushed to call it, my own interpretation would not be very favourable towards the MCCanns.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Yeah the way I see it is that I'd stop short of condeming them as murderers outright because it's a hell of a charge and we don't really know for sure but if pushed to call it, my own interpretation would not be very favourable towards the MCCanns.


My thoughts are that they accidently killed Maddie wither via medication or she had an accident because of the medication and the rest is a cover up to try and keep their other children and their family intact  Just my opinions and in some ways i hope they are right because it would mean that Maddie suffered very little and simply went to sleep and didnt wake up xx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> My thoughts are that they accidently killed Maddie wither via medication or she had an accident because of the medication and the rest is a cover up to try and keep their other children and their family intact  Just my opinions and in some ways i hope they are right because it would mean that Maddie suffered very little and simply went to sleep and didnt wake up xx


That too is what I have thought from day one rainybows! And really do think that is what will be confirmed if anything! but of late , and can't put my finger onto why my attentions have been drawn to 'other' diners at that bar that evening!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That too is what I have thought from day one rainybows! And really do think that is what will be confirmed if anything! but of late , and can't put my finger onto why my attentions have been drawn to 'other' diners at that bar that evening!


I think the same thing! and the reason the diners are in your attention is because they were probably ALL sedating their kids so its basically just a huge cover up! you keep your gob shut Ill keep mine sort of thing - thats what I think anyway


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> My thoughts are that they accidently killed Maddie wither via medication or she had an accident because of the medication and the rest is a cover up to try and keep their other children and their family intact  Just my opinions and in some ways i hope they are right because it would mean that Maddie suffered very little and simply went to sleep and didnt wake up xx


I think many share those thought Rainybows!
AND if it is ever found to be so then they will be the most dispised couple in the UK!
They would not get an easy time inside the inmates would see to that ! And I fear that Kate McCann would not be up to serving her time.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That too is what I have thought from day one rainybows! And really do think that is what will be confirmed if anything! but of late , and can't put my finger onto why my attentions have been drawn to 'other' diners at that bar that evening!


Its a possibility but then that would mean Maddies parents were not involved because i cant see any reason why they would want to cover that up.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oh i wasn't being judgemental of the thread just making an observation. They have been very rigourous about silencing negative comments, it's something they have been critiscised for in the past too i think.


No don't worry, I didn't think you were being judgemental about the thread. What you said is true, they probably have tried to silence alot of people. I feel it is only right that ordinary people like you and I are allowed to try to make sense of what 'might' have happened. Of course they would prefer that we didn't, especially on a public forum but people are always going to have there own theories.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

"quote"As I have read through this thread and some of the links like the McCann files my opinion has gradually change from one of disbelief to thinking that they must have been involved in some dodgy goings on and certainly seem to know what has happened to their daughter. I do not want to believe this of anyone, let alone two people who are doctors but the discrepancies and, especially the comments in Kate's book are unbelievable, as is what the sniffer dogs found. Now all I am hoping is that little girl justs justice and those responsible, whether parent or not, get what they deserve. 

As for being watched or taking any action about this, they should remember that this is an alleged democracy we live in and we are all entitled to our views, especially when the evidence is stacking up in the negative. "quote"




Sorry lost quote thingy as posting from phone

I am glad that some on here have read the truth rather than the Mc Canns abduction cry. Tony Bennett and Jailhouselawyer have been involved from the start trying to fight Justice for Madeleine. Their lives have not been easy due to the Mc Canns but they will never give up fighting. 
Its about time the General Public realise the truth amd not the Pro M cCann media support facts


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

gladass said:


> As I have read through this thread and some of the links like the McCann files my opinion has gradually change from one of disbelief to thinking that they must have been involved in some dodgy goings on and certainly seem to know what has happened to their daughter. I do not want to believe this of anyone, let alone two people who are doctors but the discrepancies and, especially the comments in Kate's book are unbelievable, as is what the sniffer dogs found. Now all I am hoping is that little girl justs justice and those responsible, whether parent or not, get what they deserve.
> 
> As for being watched or taking any action about this, they should remember that this is an alleged democracy we live in and we are all entitled to our views, especially when the evidence is stacking up in the negative.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

For me personally i have always held the same opinion. I am also wary about viewing "facts" in this way as it doesn't give a totally balanced view and much is out of context but that said i do and always have had reasonable doubts about their innocence and i actually hate the fact that i think that because i would really hate to heap more grief on these people if i am wrong but i cant help how i feel in this instance .


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

I haven't read all this thread but I think that Maddie is almost certainly dead and the parents are at the very least guilty of neglect and should have been charged with that long ago. I don't think they should be given any publicity unless there is a case against them as they don't deserve it the way they left 3 young children on their own so they could go out to dinner with friends.

I hope they have a miserable rest of their lives dwelling on what they did as they richly deserve it.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Actually I think you are wrong there!
> There is no law to say that a child of any age cannot be left alone!
> BUT if that child comes to any harm then it then DOES become an offence.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong anyone


you are right.. although social services guidelines suggest a child younger than i think it is 8 shouldnt be left alone, there is no legal age limit and like you say it is only if something happens to that child that it becomes an offence.

reading this thread has been very interesting. on most threads i will skip to a couple of pages from last once i have read the OP's post to answer but this one i have read every post in, and i have to agree with alot of what you guys are saying.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I havent had chance to read the 45  pages yet but...
Theres something that doesnt feel right about this case, It never has.. (abit like the Jon Benet Ramsey case) Ill be avidly following Scotland Yards progress and hoping they get closer to the truth. 
I think there is a reason the police didnt do great with the investigation in the first place wether that involved a brown envelope somewhere i dont know. 
Why now tho? Can anyone tell me? Why are the PM ect now pushing for our SY to get involved? They should have been from the start IMO


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I havent had chance to read the 45  pages yet but...
> Theres something that doesnt feel right about this case, It never has.. (abit like the Jon Benet Ramsey case) Ill be avidly following Scotland Yards progress and hoping they get closer to the truth.
> I think there is a reason the police didnt do great with the investigation in the first place wether that involved a brown envelope somewhere i dont know.
> Why now tho? Can anyone tell me? Why are the PM ect now pushing for our SY to get involved? They should have been from the start IMO


Mr Cameron has personally met Gerry and Kate before he was PM. Being the cynic i am i think it's just "good politics" to be seen to be supporting this case 

A very ridiculous number of children go missing in this country and get virtually no press ata all. What about poor women who have had their children abducted by estranged husbands and taken abroad ?? No one fights their corner and diverts huge resources to them and there is actually a chance of bringing them home, there loss is no less strongly felt


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Mr Cameron has personally met Gerry and Kate before he was PM. Being the cynic i am i think it's just "good politics" to be seen to be supporting this case
> 
> A very ridiculous number of children go missing in this country and get virtually no press ata all. What about poor women who have had their children abducted by estranged husbands and taken abroad ?? No one fights their corner and diverts huge resources to them and there is actually a chance of bringing them home, there loss is no less strongly felt


*Whilst i agree with you to a certain degree,thats a different topic.Whats to say,automacticly the mother is the better parent,or should have custody? Just a thought.*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MCanns wanted publicity..then complained about it...wish that money were spent on other missing kids too...
I have doubts as to their innocence nd suspect that other friends might be involved even if in trying to help them or to resuscitate the child..

Inmedical profession you lern to make snap decisions...then you leanr that making a mistake and admitting it finishes your career even if really you tried your best...being a doctor you learn to cope inextreme situations...

Intelligent person is capable of clever lies and then you have your lawyers to advise you...

I agree with DT and Rainybow...quite probable scenario..seems many of us quite independently came to the same opinion...

But I am afraid that with no body to as a proof and no confession there will never be a trial...who knows maybe better for their children?


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i think the Macanns are culpable,which means they are deserving of blame.
they are also guilty of serious neglect of there kids?nothing has happened about that.
all the interview i have seen with them seem to be a damage limitation exercise.
they want to save there family,what is left of it.
do they deserve our support and sympathy and money.
or should they just tell the truth.
its the fact they have covered up that makes us all angry.
if you watch them on video the mother is very detatched and looks like she is medicated. 
father looks like he is squirming in his seat,and has a clammy look,he does look scared.
they are just so shifty and dodgy to look at maybe thats why we cant stand them.nothing sits right with them.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah but her lawyer won't know if she is guilty, because a lawyer isn't allowed to lie, if you tell your lawyer you're guilty then either you'd have to plead guilty or sack your lawyer!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

The more you look the more you find!
Unfortunately the page of this link has been removed - but this gives you the gist!

Gerry McCann Stealing NHS Resources? | Truth For Madeleine


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

noogsy said:


> i think the Macanns are culpable,which means they are deserving of blame.
> they are also guilty of serious neglect of there kids?nothing has happened about that.
> all the interview i have seen with them seem to be a damage limitation exercise.
> they want to save there family,what is left of it.
> ...


I think it is fairly common practice when a parent loses a child under any circumstances the parents are generally offered and encouraged to take medication so that they can basically function so she probably was quite heavily mediacted in those early interviews.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

But you don't know the whole facts, newspapers tend to be sensationlised, and some sources biased, only use facts that are in their favour. You gotta be so careful!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> But you don't know the whole facts, newspapers tend to be sensationlised, and some sources biased, only use facts that are in their favour. You gotta be so careful!


Those two dogs are hired out at £545 a day! they are higher paid then any of the top ranking officers, because they are good! Out of 200 cases they got just one case wrong!! BUT it turns out they never got that wrong either a new evidence provided two years later proved they were right!

So how come they got this wrong? or did they?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> But you don't know the whole facts, newspapers tend to be sensationlised, and some sources biased, only use facts that are in their favour. You gotta be so careful!


You know me, i rarely take what i read in newspapers at face value but i cant help how i feel about this case, actually i have read virtually nothing from the sensationalist press about this becaue i dont read them


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> You know me, i rarely take what i read in newspapers at face value but i cant help how i feel about this case, actually i have read virtually nothing from the sensationalist press about this becaue i dont read them


Same here Rainybows,


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought evidence like that from a case couldn't be released because it might jeopardise it, I may be wrong, but how has it got out?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

OK - gonna be careful what I say here again (just being cautious) but just google Eddie and Keela and read how accurate these dogs are! This is the deciding factor for me here.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I thought evidence like that from a case couldn't be released because it might jeopardise it, I may be wrong, but how has it got out?


Which evidence are you referring to Charley?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

henry said:


> OK - gonna be careful what I say here again (just being cautious) but just google Eddie and Keela and read how accurate these dogs are! This is the deciding factor for me here.


I trust the dogs more than i trust the bloody McCann's! They speak volumes without saying a word!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

They won't ever find out what happened to her. Too much time has passed 

I did buy the Book and was *SO* shocked by some of it's contents ... How the mother of a missing daughter could write some of that stuff,i'll never understand .....

Also can't imagine how her parents can live the rest of their lived not knowing what happened to her ...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

willa said:


> They won't ever find out what happened to her. Too much time has passed
> 
> I did buy the Book and was *SO* shocked by some of it's contents ... How the mother of a missing daughter could write some of that stuff,i'll never understand .....
> 
> Also can't imagine how her parents can live the rest of their lived not knowing what happened to her ...


Many many parents have to live with that sadly, you never stop being a Mum or Dad and people go missing every day


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I will keep my opinion to myself because it is not especially complimentary to them..... one thing though you have to hand it to the pair, they have every one talking about Madeline, which means none of us are forgetting her.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> I will keep my opinion to myself because it is not especially complimentary to them..... one thing though you have to hand it to the pair, they have every one talking about Madeline, which means none of us are forgetting her.


Reading between your lines, I guess your thoughs are paralell with many of ours


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> I will keep my opinion to myself because it is not especially complimentary to them..... one thing though you have to hand it to the pair, they have every one talking about Madeline, which means none of us are forgetting her.


Yes you have got to agree with that. Even the interest on this forum is phenomenal. 
I have just done as Henry suggested and googled Keela and Eddie and watched the videos of them searching the apartment, clothes and car. They certainly both indicated something, which was definitely worth investigating. The clothing seems to be the most condemning because blood could have been from others in the apartment or car, although this has to be said is a major coincidence.

While reading more stuff on the McCann files site I came across the following which is also of interest regarding the book Gerry McCann was reading at the villa they moved into.

(QUOTE) The Interpretation of Murder

Nigel Moore
03 January 2009
Thanks to Dr Martin Roberts for quotes

The PJ video recorded that Gerry McCanns' choice of bedtime reading, whilst staying at the Vista Mar villa, included 'The Interpretation of Murder' by Jed Rubenfeld.

A seemingly inappropriate choice of book for a man who believed his daughter had been abducted and could quite possibly be in the hands of a predatory paedophile.

However, when one considers some quotes from the book, this may not have been such a peculiar choice of reading material:

"The announcement was pure invention, but it was believed, and therefore within three weeks it was so. Mr Banwell had mastered the great truth that truth itself, like buildings, can be manufactured." (p.9).

"I cannot be expected to solve a murder if the evidence is trampled and tampered with before I arrive." (p.22).

"In this heat, he explained, decomposition would rapidly set in if the corpse was not refrigerated at once." (p.28).

"Littlemore studied the bedroom. 'Miss Acton', he said, 'how do you think the man got in here last night?'

'Well, he must have  why, I don't know.'

It was, Littlemore reflected, certainly a puzzle. There were only two doors to the Acton house, the front and the back... ....Could the intruder have climbed in through a window?" (p.299). (QUOTE) 

The two QUOTES in red are my highlighting so you can see what has been copied from the site. 
Although I have not read the book and these quotes could have been taken out of context it does make you wonder even more. Again is this all just a bizarre coincidence or is everyone reading more into it than is actually there? Or have we picked up on something real and incriminating? In view of some of the things that have come to light on this thread it is all a little too strange for my liking. I am also concerned that every photo or film I see of them seems to show them laughing or smiling. I am sure if my daughter went missing I would have nothing to laugh or smile about!!!!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Reading between your lines, I guess your thoughs are paralell with many of ours


You guess correctly.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Before this thread my heart went out to them. After reading all this they ive me shivers


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

From the first minute I watched the parents on tv after Maddie went missing I said they had something to do with it ... as the years went by that belief has just strengthened & it makes me so mad they are still getting away with it 
Covering up that little girls death (if thats what happened) and denying her a real burial and the comfort of a grave for her relatives to visit , just so they can hide their involvement, however much of a part they played in it , is plain evil

One day id like to say that justice has been served ... hopefully that day wont be long in coming


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I'm putting down as few words as possible regarding this case but will say this:

Book release

Scotland Yard

Criminal Psychologist (remember "Cracker"?)

Don't think the renewed investigation bringing in 30 of the Met's finest detectives (some retired) is a coincidence.

That's all I'm saying........


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

henry said:


> Well, I'm putting down as few words as possible regarding this case but will say this:
> 
> Book release
> 
> ...


Well hopefully Scotland Yard will look at Inspector Amaral's evidence and the fact there was no evidence found of an abduction. I will hold ma breath as I have a gut feeling it will swing in the Mc Canns favour.
The Mc Canns have shouted from that day "abduction" Maybe itsa time they proved it as they sure have spent a lot of donations from the General Public hiring crap detectives


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

gladass said:


> Well hopefully Scotland Yard will look at Inspector Amaral's evidence and the fact there was no evidence found of an abduction. I will hold ma breath as I have a gut feeling it will swing in the Mc Canns favour.
> The Mc Canns have shouted from that day "abduction" Maybe itsa time they proved it as they sure have spent a lot of donations from the General Public hiring crap detectives


I so hope they do

And I so hope your gut feeling is wrong!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Am i right in thinking that a few of them were doctors.. If so and they all fraudiantly got prescriptions to keep the kids asleep they would all be struck off wouldnt they


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Am i right in thinking that a few of them were doctors.. If so and they all fraudiantly got prescriptions to keep the kids asleep they would all be struck off wouldnt they


Most of them were Doctors and yes they would have been investigated and struck off. Gerry has always denied giving medication to the kids BUT his sister Philomena and also Kate's father already admitted that they gave Madeleine Calpol
Here is a link that a great German blogger who has been supporting Justice for Madeleine from the start has written.
His Theory with the use of statements from the witnesses

Unterdenteppichgekehrt: Theory (English)


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a really good theory. No idea how they'd have come up with all that in 24 hours but it does sound rather plausible when you take into account the witness descriptions.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I remember reading something about a drop of blood on the window..which was explained that madeleine had a cut or scratch and it may dropped on the window...

....some trace of blood was found..it was also suggested that window was cleaned...


Unfortunate push is one of things that I always considered as plausible explanation...it is just a moment of frustration and child can be so extremely unlucky...bad fall...


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I remember reading something about a drop of blood on the window..which was explained that madeleine had a cut or scratch and it may dropped on the window...
> 
> ....some trace of blood was found..it was also suggested that window was cleaned...
> 
> Unfortunate push is one of things that I always considered as plausible explanation...it is just a moment of frustration and child can be so extremely unlucky...bad fall...


I agree - IF they were responsible, I am thinking an accident. It's what I've thought all along, or an accident whilst the children were left alone.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> Most of them were Doctors and yes they would have been investigated and struck off. Gerry has always denied giving medication to the kids BUT his sister Philomena and also Kate's father already admitted that they gave Madeleine Calpol
> Here is a link that a great German blogger who has been supporting Justice for Madeleine from the start has written.
> His Theory with the use of statements from the witnesses
> 
> Unterdenteppichgekehrt: Theory (English)


Have just read thru this .....wow unbelievable .....the only thing i do query is the way she died.....if it was an accident from hitting her head why would their instinct of been to cover it up - I know there is the medication factor but would she have been given medication at that point? or later when actually going to bed....?? still a a believable theory though!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Have just read thru this .....wow unbelievable .....the only thing i do query is the way she died.....if it was an accident from hitting her head why would their instinct of been to cover it up - I know there is the medication factor but would she have been given medication at that point? or later when actually going to bed....?? still a a believable theory though!


Maybe if they had been medicating her at every bedtime? That would show up on a postmortem and things like tests on the hair and the like I think.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Maybe if they had been medicating her at every bedtime? That would show up on a postmortem and things like tests on the hair and the like I think.


Yep - trouble is, there's no body! (Which I hope is a good thing and that the poor thing is still alive, but I have my doubts, unfortunately....)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> Maybe if they had been medicating her at every bedtime? That would show up on a postmortem and things like tests on the hair and the like I think.


Yes I would assume they had been medicating from day one of the holiday so yes a post mortem would show this .....I still think she just never woke up from a nights sleep due to being sedated so much hence the cover up from ALL of the Tapas 7 who had been doing the same with their kids - IF she had hit her head they could have stated it was just a terrible accident - maybe a post mortem would not have been done because why would anyone suspect sedation? and the tapas 7 would not have to be involved if it was a trauma to the head etc.....just my thinking on it - I really think the sedation plays a key part and thats why the others are involved in a cover up


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Has it been proven that they were sedating the children?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Calpol is a legitimate medication to give kids and doesnt really cause extreme drowsiness  

I do know of parents regularly giving Travel Sickness medication and a particular cold remedy MEDICED because it "knocked the kids out" I have always found this strange and there have been concernd raised by healthcare profesionals about this practice but giving Calpol to fretful children at night is standard parenting really.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Because of their jobs they could have been able to get stronger sedation tablets??? im not saying this is deffo the case of course -just a theory


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Yep - trouble is, there's no body! (Which I hope is a good thing and that the poor thing is still alive, but I have my doubts, unfortunately....)


I'm not on about that, I was just answering Suzy's question of I wonder why they would want to hide the body and admit she had an accident (because they hid the body because of possible medications they could have given her illegally, not the likes of Calpol)


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Because of their jobs they could have been able to get stronger sedation tablets??? im not saying this is deffo the case of course -just a theory


Like i said my guess would be that they were using legitimate medication but to get the kid to sleep through rather than because they were poorly, It is quite scary how common that practice is.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm not on about that, I was just answering Suzy's question of I wonder why they would want to hide the body and admit she had an accident (because they hid the body because of possible medications they could have given her illegally, not the likes of Calpol)


Oh I see - sorry! Yep, your theory could be the case - hopefully SY will get somewhere, but then I think to myself...... I will feel really bad if they find her alive. I mean, obviously pleased, but bad that I was suspicious of them. There again, why didn't they answer the 48 questions and why did Kate not agree to the polygraph?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Like i said my guess would be that they were using legitimate medication but to get the kid to sleep through rather than because they were poorly, It is quite scary how common that practice is.


Could Calpol have that effect though as a non drowsy ?? or would it have been another common medication?? its awful really when u think about it esp if its common practise! to medicate for illness is fine of course but to keep asleep is awful


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Some anti allergy medicines can make you drowsy -ones that you can buy over the counter too. (antihistimines).

A Mum ( a Nurse, too!) I know from childs school told me she gave her kids antihistimine before a long haul flight - to get her kids to sleep through the flight....


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Some anti allergy medicines can make you drowsy -ones that you can buy over the counter too. (antihistimines).
> 
> A Mum ( a Nurse, too!) I know from childs school told me she gave her kids antihistimine before a long haul flight - to get her kids to sleep through the flight....


It really isnt uncommon is it ? I have had parents discuss "knocking the kids out" with over the counter stuff quite regularly 

Suzy - Calpol reacts differently with different children, some get hyper on it and some it helps them sleep but i wouldn't have thought normal dosage would "knock a child out" as such just assist sleep by reducing pain  (which is what it is for really)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> It really isnt uncommon is it ? I have had parents discuss "knocking the kids out" with over the counter stuff quite regularly
> 
> Suzy - Calpol reacts differently with different children, some get hyper on it and some it helps them sleep but i wouldn't have thought normal dosage would "knock a child out" as such just assist sleep by reducing pain  (which is what it is for really)


Yes Ive used Calpol with callum and Darius - when they were younger -  for pain/flu etc ....like u say every kid would react differently and also depending on age as well - wonder if the twins were too!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Calpol is a legitimate medication to give kids and doesnt really cause extreme drowsiness
> 
> .


But too much of anything can be harmful Rainybows, and everyone reacts differently - She could have been sick and choked, had a fit, fell and banged her head a whole host of things that COULD have passed as an accident had the parents been present - but as they weren't they thats a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes Ive used Calpol with callum and Darius - when they were younger -  for pain/flu etc ....like u say every kid would react differently and also depending on age as well - wonder if the twins were too!


I would say it would be hard to "sedate" kids with Calpol though, Also it would be pretty hard to OD on just Calpol i would have thought.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Who is to say it was given orally? They could have been sedating her with a syringe? I seriously doubt that they used calpol if they did sedate her.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Who is to say it was given orally? They could have been sedating her with a syringe? I seriously doubt that they used calpol if they did sedate her.


You can see though how the press would turn "we gave Calpol to help them sleep" into "we sedated them" so not sure what the actual evidence is that they "sedated" the children, my definition of sedated would mean they gave medication with the sole purpose of inducing a sedated unnatural sleep.

(just attempting balance to try and sift the fact from media driven drama )


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> You can see though how the press would turn "we gave Calpol to help them sleep" into "we sedated them" so not sure what the actual evidence is that they "sedated" the children, my definition of sedated would mean they gave medication with the sole purpose of inducing a sedated unnatural sleep.
> 
> (just attempting balance to try and sift the fact from media driven drama )


Yeah i agree. I think its bang out of order tho whatever they used to make them sleep so they could go out to socialize! They are supposed to be intelligent people and should have known that anything could happen


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im not sure about where the sedation part came from tbo I cannot remember - was it a leak from the police?? - supposedly Gerry and Kate deny EVER using medication on their kids including calpol - even though other family members - her parents or his I cannot remember said they had used it in the past  IMO to deny ever using is a bit extreme and probably a lie - hence why I question the sedation because if u have to lie then u are hiding something


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Yeah i agree. I think its bang out of order tho whatever they used to make them sleep so they could go out to socialize! They are supposed to be intelligent people and should have known that anything could happen


Absolutely, whatever way you look at it the minute they walked away from that apartment leaving those kid unattended they were to blame.

Like i have said in the past, forget about abduction given the actual chances of that happening just thing about the potential for injury through, fire, waking and wandering etc,

Maddie was the same age as my son when she went missing and i would NEVER have put my child in a position where he could have awoken and gone looking for me and me not be there, he would have been so frightened and distressed, THAT was reason enough not to leave them in my parenting books.

There was a baby minding service FFS and these people were loaded, why would you not use it ??? Thats what I dont get


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

If they were wanting to sedate the children so they could go out for their meal with friends, I do not think they would be using calpol. AS Dr.s they would know that to sedate a child with calpol is not likely to happen. As medically qualified people they would know that there are much more suitable drugs to carry out this task.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Absolutely, whatever way you look at it the minute they walked away from that apartment leaving those kid unattended they were to blame.
> 
> Like i have said in the past, forget about abduction given the actual chances of that happening just thing about the potential for injury through, fire, waking and wandering etc,
> 
> ...


That is it, these people were not chavs on a holiday in benidorm and wanting a night out on the piss etc, they had loads of money, they were respectable people so too speak, why did they not use a babysitter/nanny etc.

I am not sure about the whole drugging technique and we will never know the thruth on that one but calpol wouldnt be enough to "drug" a child etc they would need something a lot stronger.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Absolutely, whatever way you look at it the minute they walked away from that apartment leaving those kid unattended they were to blame.
> 
> Like i have said in the past, forget about abduction given the actual chances of that happening just thing about the potential for injury through, fire, waking and wandering etc,
> 
> ...


Totally agree!

They like their money and dont want to waste it i bet! I wonder if they have used every penny of their own money to look for her? Doubt it!
They should be charged of neglect at the very least. IMO they are not fit to be parents.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I deffo think IF the kids were sedated then yes it had to be something other than calpol.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> They like their money and dont want to waste it i bet! I wonder if they have used every penny of their own money to look for her? Doubt it!
> They should be charged of neglect at the very least. IMO they are not fit to be parents.


I absolutely think they should have faced charges of neglect. What sort of emssage does it send out that it's OK to leave children unattended like that. I suppose it is a cautionary tale in itself though  Poor Maddie


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

If they were Sharon and Kev from the council estate????


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I absolutely think they should have faced charges of neglect. What sort of emssage does it send out that it's OK to leave children unattended like that. I suppose it is a cautionary tale in itself though  Poor Maddie


Even if the truth never comes out, i personally dont think it ever will! But what ever happened they have to live with the fact that they failed that little girl bug time! And if they were involved i hope it haunts them until the day they die!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> If they were Sharon and Kev from the council estate????


They would have been charged!!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes I would assume they had been medicating from day one of the holiday so yes a post mortem would show this .....I still think she just never woke up from a nights sleep due to being sedated so much hence the cover up


Ah but Suzy remember the dogs, Keela detected blood. Strange though the twins slept through the apartment search and quite as few people going about the apartment. It was the Police who asked the Parents to remove the twins from their beds and they were carried still sleeping to another apartment 



harley bear said:


> Has it been proven that they were sedating the children?


Never proven and Gerry refused hair testing on twins and then posted on his blog "Took twins for haircut" Also family members mentioned medication and one especially mentioned that Madeleine had problems sleeping. Sleep chart picture from house in Rothley is in police files even although parents still denied problems. Portugese police were also never given Madeleine's medical records. They wanted the records as the eye defect Madeleine had is seemingly also linked to heart problems and behaviour problems.



RAINYBOW said:


> Absolutely, whatever way you look at it the minute they walked away from that apartment leaving those kid unattended they were to blame
> 
> There was a baby minding service FFS and these people were loaded, why would you not use it ??? Thats what I dont get


Yes I am with you those kids should never have been left alone FULL STOP Gerry and Kate though seem to think it was okay as they state " It was like dining in our back garden" This is their answer to why they left them

As for the Babysitting service. Kate's reply to that question was---------They did not want to leave the kids with strangersJesus they left them every day of that holiday in a day creche with numerous different nannies


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

One of the things that annoy me the most over the McCanns is thaat they are that bloody brazen! They left those kids alone that night to them there is nothing wrong with that! I bet there are parents on this forum who would not even dream of taking a shower and leaving their kids alone! For that act alone they SHOULD have been procesucted! But no - they play the victim!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I must confess from day one I have never felt easy about the parents of Maddie. The mother always appeared very hard faced to me....I would have been in absolute pieces.

One day I hope the truth will come out for Maddie's sake , whichever way that is.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They should have been charged and if they hadn't made so much of a fuss or been "respectable" middle class people they would have been. Two chavs on benefits from a council estate would have been. You do not leave such small children on their own like that ever. They were happy even after the "abduction" to leave the twins in the day care every day when I wouldn't have wanted them out of my sight so why didn't they get the babysitting service to look after them?


----------



## Dr-Dolittle (May 13, 2011)

i feel so bad to say this if im wrong and i hope i am, but i have always thought from day 1 that the parents had something to do with it, or perhaps they know more than they are letting on. 

i would never leave my child alone in bed, i put my bin out and make my lil one stand at the front door in my view while i do so, because i know how quick things can happen, how many times have we all blinked and our little ones have fallen over ? 

if it can happen in a blink then what the hell can happen whilst unsupervised !


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well...that is the annoying part..they (Mcanns)are "too respectable" to be blamed?

In this I trust Porutgese police were convinced of their guilt...just knew that with no hard core evidence they risk a lot of legal battle..and were happy to let British deal with it...

Yes , I find Madeleine parents annoying...so stressed poor dears..and kids in nursery during the day? and alone at night?

why do people like that ever bother to have kids?

Family holiday is a family time...it is for me...kids will leave us soon and in few years we will be on our own..why do not enjoy that time together?


....


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

I really do hope they find her, but I still cant let the fact go that they left their 3 children un-attended to go out for a meal, it would have been different if they were having the meal in the garden just outside their apartment instead of a distance away from there!

If that had been me I'd have cooked in the apartment & stayed home with the kids!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

when we went to turkey, it was me, my brother, my mum, her friend and her friends son, my mum and her friend took it in turns to have a night out, on the turn of my mum to o out and her friend to stay in, (i was 10 years old) my mums friend decided to bob out as well.

I woke up in the middle of the night to some woman lay at the bottom of our bed (me and my brother and her friends son shared one bed) the lads didn't stir and i was quite panicked, the woman saw me awake and simply said 'o back to sleep'..eventually i did. 

I told my mum the next day and all hell broke lose my mum flipped, turns out her friend had met a fella and crept out to see him that night, the woman at the apartment below us saw my mum leave, then later on saw my mums friend leave and worried for us told the resort rep the door was unlocked so she came in to stay with us while the resort rep went out to look for my mum and her friend. 

Scary what could have happened.

I do hope Maddie is found alive and safe, my opinion of her parents has changed throughout this thread i cannot understand why they left them, why questions weren't answered and why stuff noone would even think of saying were said in the book.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The one thing to me, "as silly as it may seem", was the way the McCann's walked around for the cameras, and Kate carrying Maddie's soft toy with her, it always seemed so false.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Which evidence are you referring to Charley?


Stuff like interviews, and police reports, and forensic evidence. I thought they'd be kept hush hush, because now a jury is gonna be biased depending on what other sources they have read!

I mean how many crimes do you hear of where you know extensive detail? Also likely to put the McCanns in danger because people will believe they did something to Maddy. I believe they did but I wouldn't act on it, others would!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

I feel so sad for Ben's Mum. Hopefully she will get an answer back from David Cameron

Letter to PM - The OFFICIAL website for the campaign to find Ben Needham!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't even know who Ben Needham is! I'm going to have a look


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

gladass said:


> I feel so sad for Ben's Mum. Hopefully she will get an answer back from David Cameron
> 
> Letter to PM - The OFFICIAL website for the campaign to find Ben Needham!


I brought Ben up a couple of days ago gladiss words to the effect who decides which child is more important that another!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> I feel so sad for Ben's Mum. Hopefully she will get an answer back from David Cameron
> 
> Letter to PM - The OFFICIAL website for the campaign to find Ben Needham!


Lets hope he is given the same chance to be found as Maddy is! even though its 20yrs too late!! terrible!  thoughts and prayers with him xx


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I cannotevenbeginto imagine how Ben'smotherfeltwhenshe heardthenewsthatthey weregoingtoinvestigate the MaddieAbduction
Personally I thinkit isdiscusting DE hassinlehandedlydemonstrated thatthe McCannsloss is greater then the Needhams,OR is it more likely that the Mcanns have moremoney then theneedhams and are probablymoresupportiveof the conparty!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I cannotevenbeginto imagine how Ben'smotherfeltwhenshe heardthenewsthatthey weregoingtoinvestigate the MaddieAbduction
> Personally I thinkit isdiscusting DE hassinlehandedlydemonstrated thatthe McCannsloss is greater then the Needhams,OR is it more likely that the Mcanns have moremoney then theneedhams and are probablymoresupportiveof the conparty!


In a nutshell yes!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

off topic but DT are you drunk or does your space bar not work?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> off topic but DT are you drunk or does your space bar not work?


Heck!myspacebarseemstobeplayingup


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Heck!myspacebarseemstobeplayingup


She says knocking over the empty wine bottles :001_rolleyes:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I had wondered myself !!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

gladass said:


> Most of them were Doctors and yes they would have been investigated and struck off. Gerry has always denied giving medication to the kids BUT his sister Philomena and also Kate's father already admitted that they gave Madeleine Calpol
> Here is a link that a great German blogger who has been supporting Justice for Madeleine from the start has written.
> His Theory with the use of statements from the witnesses
> 
> Unterdenteppichgekehrt: Theory (English)


Thanks again Gladass for bringing this to attention. Just wanted to say that I have read the whole of the above theory and it seems very plausible to me and OH. Have had it in the back of my mind for a while that the man alleged to have carried a little girl away was either Gerry or one of the other Tapas 7. It was just too convenient for her to have seen this at this time. I am also of the opinion that Maddie died the day before and the abduction story was just a cover up. 
Sorry if I sound judgemental. I am trying to keep this all in perspective and rational and just looking at the evidence, especially the changing statements and the sniffer dogs. 
If any of this is anywhere near what really happened it seems beyond belief that the parents and the rest of them would go to these lengths to cover this up and con us all just to save face and their careers. As has already been said, why have children if you don't want to spend your holidays with them?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Thanks again Gladass for bringing this to attention. Just wanted to say that I have read the whole of the above theory and it seems very plausible to me and OH. Have had it in the back of my mind for a while that the man alleged to have carried a little girl away was either Gerry or one of the other Tapas 7. It was just too convenient for her to have seen this at this time. I am also of the opinion that Maddie died the day before and the abduction story was just a cover up.
> Sorry if I sound judgemental. I am trying to keep this all in perspective and rational and just looking at the evidence, especially the changing statements and the sniffer dogs.
> If any of this is anywhere near what really happened it seems beyond belief that the parents and the rest of them would go to these lengths to cover this up and con us all just to save face and their careers. As has already been said, why have children if you don't want to spend your holidays with them?


If Scotland Yard INVESTIGATE the case rather than REVIEW then imo the Mc Cann Team are goners but I have been reading they are only reviewing. Its about time the Mc Canns, their friends and the witnesses were re questioned imo


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I brought Ben up a couple of days ago gladiss words to the effect who decides which child is more important that another!


Bens mother has been out there looking for her son for 20years. Mc Canns do interviews to boost their ego's, visit the Pope and Washington, condemn the Portugese Police and call them sardine muncher, refuse to answer questions and lastly Kate writes a book all about their woes, the way they were treated, Madeleine's genitalia and the how her own sex life was affected


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

What made my mind up was the fact Kate asked for to speak to a priest at approx 3am on the 4th WTF is what I thought, confession time??


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gladass said:


> What made my mind up was the fact Kate asked for to speak to a priest at approx 3am on the 4th WTF is what I thought, confession time??


Mmmm very strange!!!:nonod:


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Info on the priest

FATHER JOSE PACHECO (46) Year 2007
Fr. Pacheco met the McCanns the day after Madeleine vanished from their holiday apartment on May 3. The couple subsequently attended daily Mass at his church. Fr. Pacheco even gave them the keys to the tiny chapel so they could pray round the clock. But when the finger of suspicion was pointed at the McCanns and they left for Britain last week, they did not say goodbye and handed the church keys to an Anglican priest. Detectives are expected to put pressure on Fr. Jose Pacheco to break his vow of silence, which is paramount to the sacrament of confession. Father Jose Pacheco has not been seen since it was revealed police plan to put pressure on him to break his Catholic vow of silence.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

even stranger


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Madeleine

Interesting, Thoughts?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Madeleine
> 
> Interesting, Thoughts?


Well all I can see is Mrs D is delusional lol probably a Mc Cann family member


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

gladass said:


> Well all I can see is Mrs D is delusional lol probably a Mc Cann family member


Did you read the replies to some of those reviews! sez it all really! we are NOT alone in oúr thoughts! I think we can safely say we are in the majority FACT!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Madeleine
> 
> Interesting, Thoughts?


The reviews echo a lot of what we have been saying.

Think the book has done her more harm than good and it has brought fresh focus onto them. I mean just look at this thread- it's aroused all our interest and even some have changed opinions to being on the fence to one of that the parents are involved.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

There's alot of people who are doubting these parents big time and if we are, then there must be a lot of police officers doubting them too, only they have to find the proof of what happened.

The Mccanns have never given off the right signals from the start. The truth will come out eventually, maybe when the money runs out?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Have read thru some of the reviews and yes the majority have suspicions about the Mccans ......for so many people to have this gut instinct that something is iffy has to be more than just coincedence ......hopefully the police have an open mind when reviewing the case!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am thinking maybe the pressure of the public has prompted the PM to get Scotland Yard to re open the case?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I am thinking maybe the pressure of the public has prompted the PM to get Scotland Yard to re open the case?


Dunno GorgeousThere are a fair amount that are saying what makes one abduction more imporant that another.

Personally I would like to think that Scotand Yard have a few'theories' of their own that they want to investigate!
DT


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been suspicious about the parents since day 1. I felt the same when Ian Huntley was interviewed about the Soham murders. There is just 'something' about their body language that gives me the creeps. Lack of emotion and as has been pointed out many times on here - if it was your child wouldnt you answer any question you could in the hope of finding her? 

I havent got kids but I certainly wouldnt have left mine unattended so I could go out with friends. Despicable when you think how much money they must earn - that they didnt even bother with the babysitting service.

As for some of the comments that have been quoted from the book - I am disgusted that a mother would make such comments.

I for one will not feather their nests by buying the book. 'All proceeds to the find madeline fund' - isnt this the fund that paid their mortgage payments? 

I hope they find her but seems doubtful.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I for one will not feather their nests by buying the book. 'All proceeds to the find madeline fund' - isnt this the fund that paid their mortgage payments?
> 
> I hope they find her but seems doubtful.


Or is it 'all proceeds towards keeping people quiet' fund ?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Kate McCann fears daughter Madeleine tried to warn her of an intruder | Mail Online

the mind boggles at some of the stuff they write!
Can only assume they thing we are ALL green!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Kate McCann fears daughter Madeleine tried to warn her of an intruder | Mail Online
> 
> the mind boggles at some of the stuff they write!
> Can only assume they thing we are ALL green!


Seems like, again its written to try and convince joe public that Maddie was alive the day before to me.

Like CAstbury I just cant get my head around the lack of emotion on the following days.. 
If anything happened to my kids, Even a minor thing as a mother you generally dont think straight. I for one would not be able to be as calculated as the Mccanns at there interviews, Manipulating the media ect its just not normal.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

The days after her dissapearance her parents did seem suspiciously composed ....

IF her parents were involved why are they trying to find her


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

willa said:


> IF her parents were involved why are they trying to find her


so that they appear "normal" and people are less likely to suspect them of being involved


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay - have finally had time to read this whole thread (although not all the lin ks yet) and have totally changed my mind about the whole sorry case.

I have this horrible feeling that the Tapas 7 etc are totally involved and I know it sounds sick but my gut feeling is that one or two of the male 'friends' may have been abusing Maddie when 'checking' on her at night. If they have been giving sedatives they could have been giving a drug called Melatonin which is a synthetic substance that can only be obtained on presecription as far as I am aware and it's purpose is to induce sleep. However, if my gut feeling is wrong then there is still a possibility of an 'accident' if taking this drug as the side effects included headaches and dizziness and confusion, and so a fall could be possible. Also -if they were using Melatonin on Maddie then it would be unlikely that they would also use it on the twins as they were so young at the time? I don't know whether or not it would show up in a drugs test seeing that it is synthetic??

I really hope that people on here are right when they suspect that Scotland Yard may know what has happened and just need to prove it and that the whole thing is brought to a close in the very near future. In the meantime, my thoughts remain with Maddie wherever she may be!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sampuppy said:


> Okay - have finally had time to read this whole thread (although not all the lin ks yet) and have totally changed my mind about the whole sorry case.
> 
> I have this horrible feeling that the Tapas 7 etc are totally involved and I know it sounds sick *but my gut feeling is that one or two of the male 'friends' may have been abusing Maddie when 'checking' on her at night*. If they have been giving sedatives they could have been giving a drug called Melatonin which is a synthetic substance that can only be obtained on presecription as far as I am aware and it's purpose is to induce sleep. However, if my gut feeling is wrong then there is still a possibility of an 'accident' if taking this drug as the side effects included headaches and dizziness and confusion, and so a fall could be possible. Also -if they were using Melatonin on Maddie then it would be unlikely that they would also use it on the twins as they were so young at the time? I don't know whether or not it would show up in a drugs test seeing that it is synthetic??
> 
> I really hope that people on here are right when they suspect that Scotland Yard may know what has happened and just need to prove it and that the whole thing is brought to a close in the very near future. In the meantime, my thoughts remain with Maddie wherever she may be!!


REALLY hope that's not true !

I don't think her parents were involved - i really don't ... just my personal opinion ...

Sadly i don't think Scotland Yard have a clue what happnened to. Only the guilty know what happened to her ....


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

willa said:


> REALLY hope that's not true !
> 
> I don't think her parents were involved - i really don't ... just my personal opinion ...
> 
> Sadly i don't think Scotland Yard have a clue what happnened to. Only the guilty know what happened to her ....


I hope it's not true also but there is definitely 'something' not quite right between those adults in this situation I am sure!!! I sincerely hope that i've got it wrong and that she's alive and well!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Kate McCann fears daughter Madeleine tried to warn her of an intruder | Mail Online
> 
> the mind boggles at some of the stuff they write!
> Can only assume they thing we are ALL green!


Even this I find hard to understand! IF your child states to you "why did you not come to me and sean last night when we cried" IMO there does NOT have to be something sinister to pick out of it! you should surely as a mother just instinctively feel guilty about leaving them alone and NOT do it the next night or any other night the fact that Kate is now saying this is all very well in hindsight but her mothering skills should have kicked in the second Maddy said something to her.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

The more Kate McCann opens her mouth the more she seems to drop her and her husband into deeper water. From the snippets I have read from the book its almost as if there is a confession on the way or she is trying to get someone to confess.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I think whoever has brought the book on pf should pass it on to other pf's who want to read it, keep posting it round till everyones read it then post it back to the owner lol That way no one will be lining their pockets and we can all have a read and only pay postage


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im thinking of picking it up second hand.. I was going to get it on the kindle as its on special offer but like you i dont want to line there pockets.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> Im thinking of picking it up second hand.. I was going to get it on the kindle as its on special offer but like you i dont want to line there pockets.


I just cannot bring myself to buy it  the fact the Maddy trust is a business not a charity just turns my stomach - I dont want my money going towards Gerry Mccanns brothers wages! some may think im harsh but its a matter of principle for me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If I saw it in a charity shop, I think about buying it.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

something still doesn't ring true about that portuguese detective


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

skyblue said:


> something still doesn't ring true about that portuguese detective


Who Amaral?

On phone so cannot quote all but most of the book is on net so ya can read it without lining the greedy team mc cann's pockets


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

skyblue said:


> something still doesn't ring true about that portuguese detective


I think Amaral were pretty close in his 'theory '
of what took place in that apartment!


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think Amaral were pretty close in his 'theory '
> of what took place in that apartment!


What was this guy's theory?? (sorry if it's already been answered throughout the thread - I have read it all I think).


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

On the first day Amaral knew there was no abductor. Hopefully he will start to speak out again as his "Keep yar mouth shut" sentence that the Mc Canns took him to court for is now finished. He will be causing more trouible for them soon though as they are supposed to hand over all his copies of the book he wrote and they not done it yet


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

did they think his smearing would blacken their good name????
pmsl x


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

noogsy said:


> did they think his smearing would blacken their good name????
> pmsl x


LOL Think it was more like the Truth was hurting their bank accounts


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> If I saw it in a charity shop, I think about buying it.


or alternatively.. read a chapter every time you go into town in your local bookshop.. that way you need never buy it


----------

